# The Arcade Convo Archive



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Now with added poll!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Btw Last Gaurdian is delayed till 2012


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



I was going to ask why the long face, but then I saw it was you and it was obvious that it was for Versus... But that ain't going to be out for at least another five years, so...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> I was going to ask why the long face, but then I saw it was you and it was obvious that it was for Versus... But that ain't going to be out for at least another five years, so...



You know me too well


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 29, 2011)

Winny, level me. No Battlefield 3? You make me profoundly, irreversibly sad.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Winny, level me. No Battlefield 3? You make me profoundly, irreversibly sad.



It's there now!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

This convo thread, shall be legendary.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Battlefield 3 and Skyrim.  Those two games will be magnificent.  

Gnome:  I doubt it.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2011)

I feel like something's missing...like something was lost in the transition...


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Gnome:  I doubt it.



I can dream can't I :33


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Nmaster:  We lost that feeling of being a part of something ancient.  That thread was a few years old.  

Gnome:  You can but even somethings are just not possible in dreams.


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2011)

Now with added Mario.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2011)

Mario is watching you pee.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2011)

For some reason when a Major Zelda is about to be release, I don't care about anything else...:33


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2011)

*Convo thread. *


----------



## Helix (May 1, 2011)

No Dark Souls


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

Elder Scrolls 5 is there, It's physically impossible for Dark Souls too exist in a list with it.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2011)

ME3 and Gears 3. After playing the beta for Gears 3, I'm positively ECSTATIC, and can't wait for that as well as the new book.

And I'll go as far to say that the one I'm least excited for is Max Payne 3, since Rockstar is developing it this time around and I'm not sure they can capture the same aura and feeling that Remedy (especially Sam Lake) put into it.

Honorable mention not on that list: Lego Pirates. F.E.A.R. 3. Dead Rising: Off The Record. Cursed Crusade. And most important, Silent Hill: Downpour and Tomb Raider reboot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Elder Scrolls 5 is there, It's physically impossible for Dark Souls too exist in a list with it.


 Looking forward to Elder Scrolls 5...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the most:

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

Looking forward to the least:

Max Payne 3
Gears of War 3


----------



## Helix (May 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Honorable mention not on that list: Lego Pirates. F.E.A.R. 3. Dead Rising: Off The Record. Cursed Crusade. And most important, Silent Hill: Downpour and Tomb Raider reboot.



Silent Hill has become irrelevant ever since Team Silent stopped developing them. 

But the new Tomb Raider does intrigue me.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Having the same people work on a series for so long doesn't always make a good thing. Look at Resident Evil and what the poor bastards ended up doing to that with garbage like Resident Evil 5. And unlike the previous two developers, Vatra is someone that clearly understands what Silent Hill is about.


----------



## NinjaM (May 3, 2011)

I DONT EVEN BUY SONY PRODUCTS AND THEY GOT MY ACCOUNT



I hope Sony burns to the ground.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2011)

Anyone gonna follow Dreamhack this year?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

So who's going to E3 this year?


----------



## Byakuya (May 5, 2011)

gasp.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

I hope that 1UP doesn't start to suck even more like Gamespy did after joining together with IGN.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Oh, they were pretty much the same anyway.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> So who's going to E3 this year?



                      .


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> So who's going to E3 this year?



If I win that thing from IGN, so nope.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 6, 2011)

So thats where my posts disappeared to.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 6, 2011)

Poll without Catherine and MHTri Portable = fail


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

Where's Final Fantasy XIII-2?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 6, 2011)

my sister just fucking deleted my Fable II file.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Where's Final Fantasy XIII-2?



Yeah! I'm hyped for it.


----------



## NinjaM (May 6, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> So who's going to E3 this year?





BrightlyDim said:


> my sister just fucking deleted my Fable II file.



Fixed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 8, 2011)

lol gonna play Yakuzu on the PS2 . 
gotta love how asian it is.


----------



## Byakuya (May 14, 2011)

is pretty cool, I just really hope #3 doesn't win.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> is pretty cool, I just really hope #3 doesn't win.



I love number two and four.


----------



## Byakuya (May 15, 2011)

Four seems like it could look better if cropped differently, but I think #2 would be the best choice anyway.

---------------



Kaz is looking good here.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps, but I love pictures that show vast amounts of sky. :33


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

Guy, I recently got myself a PS3 slim and for some reason, sometimes, it shuts down on it's own, with no lights on. I need to unplug the power cable and plug it in again and if I'm unlucky, after 10 minutes, it shuts down again. 

Anybody know?


----------



## dream (May 15, 2011)

It might be overheating.  

Can you return it and get a new one?


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Guy, I recently got myself a PS3 slim and for some reason, sometimes, it shuts down on it's own, with no lights on. I need to unplug the power cable and plug it in again and if I'm unlucky, after 10 minutes, it shuts down again.
> 
> Anybody know?



Is it getting enough power? If it's in a power strip, try plugging it directly into the wall or something.


----------



## sparkykandy (May 15, 2011)

Is looking forward to both Mass Effect 3 and Skyrim.  And Paper Mario whenever it comes out.  That game will be the reason why I'll buy a 3DS.

On an unrelated note, while I've always been a meh to average gamer, I finally managed to beat Halo 2 on Heroic by myself.  I'd like to say that it nearly wasn't as frustrating as Reach (on Heroic), but there have been times where I nearly wanted to chuck my controller at the wall.  Is now tempted to do the same for Halo 1 and 3 (and for ODST whenever I finally buy that) but the flood...

(As for Legendary?  With other players, yes.  By myself?  I'll be slaughtered in no time straight.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

L.A. Noire
Shadows of the Damned
Alice Madness Returns
Catherine
Duke Nukem Forever
Infamous 2


epic summer is epic


----------



## Aokiji (May 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It might be overheating.
> 
> Can you return it and get a new one?



I dunno, I played it less than 20 minutes and it's shutting off. 

Might try that.



Gnome said:


> Is it getting enough power? If it's in a power strip, try plugging it directly into the wall or something.



Nah doubt it. Also, that would be pretty inefficient, where do I plug my TV in?


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2011)

I love how my computer won't allow me to play KOTOR 2. >.>


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

Maybe it thinks you need to lay off the Jawa Juice?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2011)

> OS – Windows 7 / Vista
> CPU – Intel Core i5 or AMD Athlon Phenom X4 or faster
> GPU – Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 or ATI Radeon HD 5770, shader Model 3 and 896 MB VRAM, or faster
> RAM – 2 GB
> ...



Arma 3's system requirements are rather high.


----------



## NinjaM (May 21, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Arma 3's system requirements are rather high.



I'm not seeing a problem.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I'm not seeing a problem.



A lot of people will be forced to upgrade if they want to play the game.


----------



## NinjaM (May 21, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> A lot of people will be forced to upgrade if they want to play the game.



Oh...I can't relate. 


[YOUTUBE]QZAUu3r2uZc[/YOUTUBE]

I want Suda51's Johnson.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 24, 2011)

Guys, can I have a request? If _any_ of you still have the original *Descent 3* box, could you please scan the back and spine of it for me? And if you have the *Mercenary* expansion, that'd be just awesome if you could do that too.

Rep will be involved 

//HbS


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2011)

I reserved Alice and Shadows of The Damned. June is gonna be a grim mind trip.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2011)

Winny said:


> Maybe it thinks you need to lay off the Jawa Juice?


Never, that's good shit.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

I clicked all of them to be fair.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

why is e3 thread closed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODS


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

We got hacked or trolled, where should we post now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

New e3 thread. Go.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Too many posts, maybe?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to bitch about this montage. New thread plox.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OK SONY HASN'T STARTED YET? WHY.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Trolled by a mod.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Why was the E3 thread locked?

But Sony is going to fail more than MS if they keep this shit up


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone screwed the E3 thread over. Not cool man.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Jack Tretton, hate this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

THIS IS THE NEW E3 THREAD.

HOLY SHIT SONY WAS PLAYING DUBSTEP?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HERE COMES THE APOLOGIES.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Apology #1!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Apology #1


----------



## Naruko (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> OK SONY HASN'T STARTED YET? WHY.



They got hacked again 


Gnome said:


> Trolled by a mod.





Darth Sidious said:


> Why was the E3 thread locked?
> 
> But Sony is going to fail more than MS if they keep this shit up





Gallant said:


> Someone screwed the E3 thread over. Not cool man.





Scorp A Derp said:


> THIS IS THE NEW E3 THREAD.
> 
> HOLY SHIT SONY WAS PLAYING DUBSTEP?



Thread was locked temporarily to make sure folks had a chance to read what I typed up - some were ok, but there was a sizable slice of folks getting a little too baitish, wanted to make sure people could read my post before it was spammed off 3 pages behind in 1 seconds time. You guys can get back to the main thread, no worries...be try not to get off topic. Have fun and sorry for the hiccup.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING LUIGI'S MANSION 2

everyone all of you have to say about e3 no longer matters


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 7, 2011)

It'd be too one sided.

//HbS


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 9, 2011)

For those interested in VG music, Daniel Tidwell his finishing up getting his album made:

Watch You Crawl

Awesooooome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2011)

Castiel said:


> MOTHERFUCKING LUIGI'S MANSION 2
> 
> everyone all of you have to say about e3 no longer matters



I played it several times.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont see you around, go post in that WiiU thread DS  (on gaf)


----------



## Psych (Jun 9, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 the most!!!

Also

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
and the new 3DS games.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

Go back to your awesome life, DS. 

Demon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Tomb Raider won.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Tomb Raider won.



Hmm... I dunno. The Skyward Sword looks mindblowingly awesome, Uncharted 3 looks better than ever, Kid Icarus Uprising looks incredible for a handheld game, I didn't see Luigi's Mansion 2 coming...

I admit Tomb Raider is the best reboot I've seen, but... Those QTEs have left me a little bit skeptical. I really don't like QTEs unless they're handled like they are in RE4 - where they're few, far between and very sudden.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not really interested in any upcoming game this year tbh, but QTEs can go burn in a lake of fire. Square actually believes westerners enjoy those piss poor excuses for 'interactivity', so they've added them to Final Fantasy XIII-2. Sad.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2011)

Genuine question. Why do people hate "press X to not die" so much? I've seriously never ever got it. Does the average gaming populous have the reaction time of a snail on LSD or something...?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2011)

Nah, reaction time has nothing to do with it. I personally dislike QTE because it feels like a cheap, gimmicky way of adding interactivity to games, but not one that makes them any more interesting.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

I see where you are coming from, but I'm on the other side of the fence; love QTE and liked the concept since Shenmue.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 11, 2011)

QTE is the spawn of satan. Yes Shenmue popularized it, but dont put that curse on Shenmue, it existed before,


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

@Gowi: I'm in the same boat, though Byakuya makes a good argument. Stuff like boss fights, for example, can't really be viewed as challenging when half of what takes up the battle are QTEs.

Eh, I myself have always liked them though and I don't think they take away from the experience as much as people like Yahtzee like to exaggerate. Hell, the QTEs in Sonic Unleashed sky stages were a vast improvement over the boring and clunky aim-and-shoot sessions from Sonic Adventure 1&2.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

> @Gowi: I'm in the same boat, though Byakuya makes a good argument. Stuff like boss fights, for example, can't really be viewed as challenging when half of what takes up the battle are QTEs.



I think the mechanic could be experimented with more, I'd love to see more hints at it in future titles and other genres as games progress furthur. I wouldn't mind a full-on boss fight in QTE. 

or more games like Heavy Rain, that'd be cool too.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 13, 2011)

or they could try to come up with something new and innovative T_T


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2011)

We're in a recession you selfish bastard. Innovation takes risk, risk mean less money. Fact.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2011)

It's not like any big developer likes taking risks. Let the smaller fish be pioneers, do the hardest part, take losses, and then the big devs will just gather the good solutions and ideas after meat shield is finished with their work.

It's a classic business strategy.

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I think the mechanic could be experimented with more, I'd love to see more hints at it in future titles and other genres as games progress furthur. I wouldn't mind a full-on boss fight in QTE.
> 
> or more games like Heavy Rain, that'd be cool too.



Resident Evil 4 had one such boss fight. It looked cool, but that's really it. It wasn't challenging and it wasn't anywhere near as fun as fighting Krauser the second time.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> We're in a recession you selfish bastard. Innovation takes risk, risk mean less money. Fact.



Or, a lot lot more money.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuck 2011, only thing coming out of worth is Kid Icarus Uprising.
Zelda's probably going to suck ass, just like Twilight princess, be boring like Phantom Hourglass and be unable to even to continue playing cus it's got some slow ass train or something like Spirit Tracks that has you falling asleep while playing the game like that's a good thing.

Rest of them are whatever.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

Winny said:


> Resident Evil 4 had one such boss fight. It looked cool, but that's really it. It wasn't challenging and it wasn't anywhere near as fun as fighting Krauser the second time.



I liked QTE in RE4 when you finish off a boss with it after you basically depleted their "life bar" so it adds an extra element to a boss fight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Zelda SS hands on are really great, yet to read any negative feedback about it. BF3 looks great, day one buy...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

Zelda HD looked great, though I wonder why they used the Armogohma boss from Twilight Princess.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Vanquish had awesome QTE, I think that's the only game were I actually enjoyed the QTE, it was annoying in some respects but overall I liked it. I mean they had the high speed fist with punches going faster the faster you pressed a button and it looked and felt awesome. The problem was if you failed you had to do the boss fight again though this was pretty rare occassion where failing meant redoing the mission. Good thing they were pretty easy.


----------



## Sazzra (Jun 14, 2011)

Zelda looked epic but I wonder how much of it will actually end up being HD and looking that good.. PS vita definitely won it for me because the Wii U.. well it looks a bit ridicules not to mention ridiculously expensive ... and all the games they used to show it off were in HD but if it works with the old wii's how that actually going to work..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah Vita looks like an awesome, high-quality handheld so far. I'm definitely picking one up at launch, and even the name is starting to grow on me. =p


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 15, 2011)

Reply to thread title :


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Reply to thread title :



Excuse me while I let out a giant "meh" - NeoGAF is filled with pretentious arseholes. They think they're special, but they're not. They're no more special than the people here. They just think they are because of how hard they intentionally make it to join and how easy they intentionally make it to get permabanned.

It's like the Blender, really, but without the funny people.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> Excuse me while I let out a giant "meh" - NeoGAF is filled with pretentious arseholes. They think they're special, but they're not. They're no more special than the people here. They just think they are because of how hard they intentionally make it to join and how easy they intentionally make it to get permabanned.
> 
> It's like the Blender, really, but without the funny people.


I'm just going to have to lol in your general direction now. 

Please speak with Donkey Show about GAF since you have a very warped view of things.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 15, 2011)

Shit wait, you're replacing Memos? *sigh* 

This place.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> I'm just going to have to lol in your general direction now.
> 
> Please speak with Donkey Show about GAF since you have a very warped view of things.



Well let's face it. It was an opinion I posted as the thread title and you come in, linking to NeoGAF with some regal importance as if I should bow and change the thread title immediately. That's like linking to a thread on Gametrailers, N4G or something - they're all about as "important" as each other in my eyes and I really don't give a damn who NeoGAF thinks won.

Most of them only voted for Sony because "lolNintendo" anyway, so why should I really give a damn?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well let's face it. It was an opinion I posted as the thread title and you come in, linking to NeoGAF with some regal importance as if I should bow and change the thread title immediately. That's like linking to a thread on Gametrailers, N4G or something - they're all about as "important" as each other in my eyes and I really don't give a damn who NeoGAF thinks won.
> 
> Most of them only voted for Sony because "lolNintendo" anyway, so why should I really give a damn?


If you actually read the discussion, no one was "lolNintendo-ing". If you knew anything about GAF you would know that lolNintendo is not something any of the users or mods would let any poster get away with without ridiculing him about his ridiculous mindset. 

I love how you're judging a community you know nothing about and replacing widely accepted beliefs with personal opinions. 

Don't bother to reply, I'm not coming back here, discussing things with knowledgeable people on GAF right now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2011)

Better knowledgeable? 

Bitch I know more than all of them 

Now get back @downstairs and sit in the corner for your insolence.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

Again, why should I care? Aside from the hilarity of you actually thinking members and mods "ridiculing" other members over what they vote for in a freakin' poll would actually impact anything, I mean.

You keep placing this supreme importance in NeoGAF, like it actually means anything. It's just a forum, that's all, no different to this one aside from much stricter rules. A forum where it's hard to get in and easy to get banned, but it's still just a forum with an illusion of grandeur brought on by its exclusivity.

I don't post on NeoGAF, I doubt I ever will either, so why should I care about a community I apparently know nothing about?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2011)

lol Nintendo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2011)

So like, did Tachi get upset because the opinion here about who won E3 is different than what another forum thought? Or does he just not agree with the title of the thread?

I think he tricked the link, too! I know I didn't vote in that thread, but after clicking on it, it said I did.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 15, 2011)

Am I like the only person who thinks Sony's apology was utter shit given the gravity of what happened? Jack basically came out and just said: "Sorry...but you're going to buy Uncharted 3 anyways."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2011)

What more could they say? Their Playstation blog was full of apologies, they had a live conference about it where Japanese execs were bowing to journalists, and they've had videos apologizing and talking about the restoration of PSN.

I don't mind they didn't say too much during their event, but only because they've talked about it a lot prior to last week.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the more disingenuous thing was following it up with Uncharted 3 and Jack literally rubbing his hands together on-stage and saying out loud "we're gonna sell a lot of those!"

Like, seriously? You can't even _pretend_ to actually care about the customer sans their wallet for like 10 minutes?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, they have been pretty much giving us teary-eyed fellatio for a while now. I guess they felt a simple apology was all they needed for E3. They'd been pretending to care all that time, now it's wallet time, especially since they lost/are losing so much for their little debacle.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm glad I got my free games. Online gaming on consoles is awful anyway, and I rarely buy stuff from the PS store.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2011)

I sometimes feel kinda guilty for the free stuff. Throughout this whole PSN thing, I didn't feel like I was inconvenienced in any way. But the guilt fades away when I'm mowin' down zombies with my free copy of Dead Nation


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## NinjaM (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone play mugen in this thread I need help with installing screen packs  I use mugen 1.0.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 22, 2011)

Am I the only one that wishes Bethesda would make an open-ended sci-fi game world? And yes, I know about Fallout, but that's more the golden age of scifi, and most of the setting is in barren wastelands. I'm talking about in space, with ships and shit.

They could do interstellar travel roughly similar to how ME did, only instead of like 4 real planets, and a bunch of barren, lifeless, same-shit-different-color-scheme-cookie-cutter planets, they could focus on a small local cluster of stars, and have like 5-10 major locales with a couple dozen mini-mission planets. Some could be like ME1's barren shit (for those with the exploration bug), but most could go all side quest like.

OR 

I could have just saved you all the tl;dr, and said "Mass Effect meets Oblivion".....



Also, has anyone else noticed that damn near every single game out is just a sequel of another?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread dies too easily. Anywho, I started playing Majora's Mask for my first time ever. This shits got nothing on my puzzle solving skills.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This thread dies too easily. Anywho, I started playing Majora's Mask for my first time ever. This shits got nothing on my puzzle solving skills.


Thats because you were supposed to play it 11 years ago when you were 9-10

Joking though Zelda puzzles have never been that hard really. The biggest challenge puzze-wise in the game would be the last temple(to my remembrance) and even thats only a moderately difficult one at best. Its a pretty fun one though.

Anyways, have fun playing my favorite game of all time. I plan on replaying it soon myself. Just need to finish Mass Effect first...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Thats because you were supposed to play it 11 years ago when you were 9-10
> 
> Joking though Zelda puzzles have never been that hard really. The biggest challenge puzze-wise in the game would be the last temple and even thats only a moderately difficult one at best. Its a pretty fun one though.
> 
> Anyways, have fun playing my favorite game of all time. I plan on replaying it soon myself. Just need to finish Mass Effect first...



Ocarina was enough back then 

I need to decide whether or not I'll collect all the extra stuff or just blow through all the dungeons.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Ocarina was enough back then
> 
> I need to decide whether or not I'll collect all the extra stuff or just blow through all the dungeons.


In this game all the extra stuff is more important than in most other games, at least the masks are. The character interactions involved in obtaining them all is a highlight of the game. Majora's Mask does side quests right, better than any other game I've played.

Now to get Cykness to play MM


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Am I the only one that wishes Bethesda would make an open-ended sci-fi game world? And yes, I know about Fallout, but that's more the golden age of scifi, and most of the setting is in barren wastelands. I'm talking about in space, with ships and shit.
> 
> They could do interstellar travel roughly similar to how ME did, only instead of like 4 real planets, and a bunch of barren, lifeless, same-shit-different-color-scheme-cookie-cutter planets, they could focus on a small local cluster of stars, and have like 5-10 major locales with a couple dozen mini-mission planets. Some could be like ME1's barren shit (for those with the exploration bug), but most could go all side quest like.
> 
> ...



Holy shit.  Holy shit.  I would love for this to happen.  

Elder Scrolls might turn into this they keep on going.  

The  was made somewhat semi-canon with the release of the Infernal City or at least parts of it were used.  The Loveletter does suggest a highly futuristic society exists.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone remember Spyro? Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember the game, played a bit of it on PS1.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2011)

Heh, yeah me too. I think I own the sequel. Simply a franchise that was lost to time... not _much_ of a loss, but still lost. I blame their inability to market.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 26, 2011)

Sigh... no new games to talk about.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This thread dies too easily. Anywho, I started playing Majora's Mask for my first time ever. This shits got nothing on my puzzle solving skills.



How are you liking it so far? It's my favorite Zelda game, so I'm curious.



Remyx said:


> Anyone remember Spyro? Yeah, I didn't think so.




Spyro, Crash Bandicoot and Final Fantasy = Gods of PS1.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

Taking my time on Majora's Mask, getting all the extra stuff. Just after the first temple with 6 hearts and 11 heart pieces.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Taking my time on Majora's Mask, getting all the extra stuff. Just after the first temple with 6 hearts and 11 heart pieces.


Playing the game how it was meant to be played. Good, good.



> Nintendo Power: "Is there anything you weren't able to accomplish in Ocarina of Time that you have included in Majora's Mask?"
> 
> Shigeru Miyamoto: "Yes. In fact, that is why we've decided to base the game on three-day intervals. This allows gamers to see characters as they go through their daily routines in more detail. Depending on which time of day you visit a particular character, he or she will be doing different things and that may reveal essential clues to the mystery that is at the heart of the game. To conquer the game and solve the mystery, players must learn all about the many characters and discover new masks."
> 
> --Nintendo Power Vol. 134



Sidequests done right.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 27, 2011)

You haven't beaten the game if you don't have the Fierce Deity's Mask.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Spyro, Crash Bandicoot and Final Fantasy = Gods of PS1.


Most definitely.  Those are my top 3 ps1 series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zCG8TayGY&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

*unsubscribes*


----------



## Destin (Jul 1, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> You haven't beaten the game if you don't have the Fierce Deity's Mask.



You haven't beaten the game if you only try to beat Majora with just the Fierce Deity's Mask. 

As in:

[YOUTUBE]iRH4EN_KDnY[/YOUTUBE]

Not saying great players like yourself and I haven't beaten him with just Deku Sticks and such.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Vid
> 
> *unsubscribes*



The fact that you were subscribed in the first place disappoints me, Khris 

My goodness, look at that red bar. The review itself was worse than Russ Pitts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah.. i couldn't believe it myself 

but on second though, they're pretty lulzy.. butthurt/troll comments are funny as well


----------



## Gnome (Jul 4, 2011)

What he says is true about it being repetitive and the same stuff, but that doesn't mean it sucks. The same could be said for any shooter, but IGN doesn't give them below 8 like ever.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I don't have the highest opinion of Dynasty Warriors or Gundam, and even I thought it was a poor review. All he really did was bitch about how repetitive he thought it was, generalize the gameplay and give a vague 30 sec explanation about how one mechanic works. _I_ could've written that review.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWpiGYnyCPo[/YOUTUBE]


If only GTAIV looked that good when it was released.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWpiGYnyCPo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> If only GTAIV looked that good when it was released.



Most game developers don't care much about PC games these days.  No sense in putting in all that extra effort for them.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Ya, that became apparent when GTAIV ran shitty on PC's and wasn't nearly as optimized for it, cuz it ran like shit.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

Selling the following games on Amazon I would get $141.75 and if I sold  them at gamestop I would probably get less. What could I possibly get  if I sold all of these in one package on ebay?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black ops
God of war 3
god of war collection
demons souls
disgaea 3
little big planet
uncharted 2
Fallout New Vegas
Fallout 3 
White Knight Chronicles
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Oblivion
Assassins Creed 2
Ultimate Ninja Storm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2011)

selling little big planet?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

It's pretty much the rest of my ps3 collection. All the ones that don't have over 4gb files


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazon seems like the best deal. A one package on Ebay is iffy, you would need someone willing to buy them all and want them all for the price. If you sold on Ebay they would sell best separately, people might ignore it otherwise if they own one of the games you're selling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's pretty much the rest of my ps3 collection. All the ones that don't have over 4gb files



LBP was made free for PSN users after the outage.. i mean other than infamous it was the only real game out there.. i wonder how much is it worth now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 12, 2011)

So Gnome, how is Majora's Mask treating you?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2011)

> At this year’s ACL meeting, Barzilay, her graduate student S. R. K. Branavan and David Silver of University College London applied a similar approach to a more complicated problem: learning to play “Civilization,” a computer game in which the player guides the development of a city into an empire across centuries of human history. When the researchers augmented a machine-learning system so that it could use a player’s manual to guide the development of a game-playing strategy, its rate of victory jumped from 46 percent to 79 percent.





That certainly is interesting, we might just get to play against an even better A.I. in a few years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 14, 2011)

^It takes a long time. I studied heuristics we're a long, long way off.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah, perhaps when we'll be old men in our eighties we might get to play against these awesome AIs.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 14, 2011)

There are some interesting studies going on in bio chem that could assist greatly in improving heuristics, if there is some big breakthrough from those studies, then eh, it's gonna be cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So Gnome, how is Majora's Mask treating you?



Haven't played it in a while. Have lots of other stuff to do.


----------



## Altron (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone up for a new edition of Donkey Show's Original Thread: _*"Post your gaming setup! A.K.A. Show your shit off"?*_

Seems like 2011 would definitely have a lot of changes from the 2009 Threads and it would be cool to see peoples updated setups.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XlHZrBUimuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2011)

Consoles revealed to be the most popular way to watch Netflix. Surprised?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2011)

I was about to say yes, but when I think about it, it's not surprising at all 

Choosing from a list of popular movies to stream is a hell of a lot more convenient and worth the money than waiting for it to come in the mail. PCs stream too, but in my experience, consoles are more reliable when it comes to streaming (with Netflix, anyway). Plus, hey, TV.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xXZBTMvSPY&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

EA brought up paying for Demos like a year ago. Capcom though, I can see actually going through with it without a second thought. They're like the gaffe masters of the game industry.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2011)

It's like they're _trying_ to get people to hate them lately. If I didn't know any better, I'd say they're fed up with gaming and are either trying to kill themselves or are experimenting to see just how little work they can do while still raking in money.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Khris said:


>


I really don't know why they're doing something like this when their profits have only gone up.

Unless they're are really that greedy, just like DLC on the disc.


----------



## Munken (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FStIG7zU680&feature=player_embedded&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

so many memories : (


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

> Civil unrest has gripped the streets of Bellevue, Washington outside of Valve's headquarters…and by "civil unrest" we mean two dudes with cardboard signs and lawnchairs.
> 
> These identified men set up camp outside of Valve's offices with cardboard signs reading "Canada 4 The Release Of Half Life 3" and "Half-Life 3…Is It Left 4 Dead?" While it wasn't the most crazy protest we've seen, what it lacked in anger it made up for in lunch. It turns out that Valve head Gabe Newell actually came out to meet the gentlemen and even brought them food.
> 
> Let's hope Gabe took note of their signs, as this is one cause we definitely support.





Gabe is such a nice guy, now if only he would give us some news on the damn game.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2011)

Is Gabe losing weight? He's usually a walrus, but in that pic he just looks plain ol' overweight.

Whether it's him being nice or trolling, at least he's not ignoring them. I wonder if he told them anything reassuring about the game.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 15, 2011)

Why have I not posted here? 
Looking forward to most of the games on that list.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH4oCPTx7TI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be at Gamescom


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2011)

Have fun with all those Germans!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping for a good Sonic game? I wish I had your kind of optimism.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hoping for a good Sonic game? I wish I had your kind of optimism.



Yea, everything I've seen makes me think "Woah this looks awesome!"

But since it's a sonic game....



But yea, I didn't think I'd be anticipating anything more than Bats or Uncharted, but Skyrim looks like it'll consume me with it's greatness.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Have fun with all those Germans!



Thanks. Germans people are ok. It will be fun.



Juri Licious said:


> Wish Sonic Generations was on that list, looking forward to that the most.



I want to try, Street Fighter x Tekken and Snic Generation first. I see what kind of games are presented.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Sonic Colors was a good game so...



Im not saying there haven't been any good modern sonic games, just that I try to not get excited for them, so im pleasently surprised when they come out.

My only issue with colors is that it was so easy.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

Sonic Colors is the only decent Sonic game in a fucking decade, it's just pathetic.


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gabe is such a nice guy, now if only he would give us some news on the damn game.





nice interview with Gaben


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Gentlemen.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 say otherwise.
> Also Sonic Advance.



Some food for thought, both those were released over 10 years ago


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> You mean cowboy stripper Dante.



By the way, since you seem to have a thing for Claire there, would you say that Code Veronica is worth a buy?

Major Resident Evil fan but i still haven't played that one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> By the way, since you seem to have a thing for Claire there, would you say that Code Veronica is worth a buy?
> 
> Major Resident Evil fan but i still haven't played that one.



Code Veronica is sorta fun, but oh my god is it stingy as fuck when it comes to ammo and all of a sudden most enemies can take a full clip before they die.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Code Veronica is sorta fun, but oh my god is it stingy as fuck when it comes to ammo and all of a sudden most enemies can take a full clip before they die.



I missed your post, Deathbringer... but Elzam says it best, but... isn't that a _good_ thing? Much better than later titles when you get so much ammo you don't know what to do with and there's no feeling of immediate urgency.

It's a pretty good game, but definitely takes a bigger step towards sci-fi from the horror than the previous games do (but not into full-blown idiotic action like RE4 and RE5 did). It's still a good game, reunites Claire and Chris which is good. It also has a nice Battle Game which is pretty fun (with Chris, Claire, Steve Burnside, Wesker and HUNK as playables). It's light on the extras/secrets like other titles, unfortunately, but it's still a fun and entertaining game.

If you're willing to shell out some extra money (unless you're intending to emulate it like every human being should), get the RE HD collection that's coming out (especially if you're an achievement/trophy junkie) which will have RE4 and RE C:VX in HD.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm glad they are being released seperately, i don't want a third copy of RE4.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> *I missed your post, Deathbringer... but Elzam says it best, but... isn't that a good thing? Much better than later titles when you get so much ammo you don't know what to do with and there's no feeling of immediate urgency.
> *
> It's a pretty good game, but definitely takes a bigger step towards sci-fi from the horror than the previous games do (but not into full-blown idiotic action like RE4 and RE5 did). It's still a good game, reunites Claire and Chris which is good. It also has a nice Battle Game which is pretty fun (with Chris, Claire, Steve Burnside, Wesker and HUNK as playables). It's light on the extras/secrets like other titles, unfortunately, but it's still a fun and entertaining game.
> 
> If you're willing to shell out some extra money (unless you're intending to emulate it like every human being should), get the RE HD collection that's coming out (especially if you're an achievement/trophy junkie) which will have RE4 and RE C:VX in HD.



Not really personally. I found it somewhat of an inconvenience, you know what with the mandatory fights and stuff. And I find myself in need of ammo in like seconds and I might need some just to cut a path if needed.

That's why I somewhat like how Silent Hill handles it with little ammo but your melee weapons make up for it. Until RE4 where I can solo with the knife.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I'm glad they are being released seperately, i don't want a third copy of RE4.



The problem is they're charging ridiculous prices for both. 




Elzam Branstein said:


> Not really personally. I found it somewhat of an inconvenience, you know what with the mandatory fights and stuff. And I find myself in need of ammo in like seconds and I might need some just to cut a path if needed.
> 
> That's why I somewhat like how Silent Hill handles it with little ammo but your melee weapons make up for it. Until RE4 where I can solo with the knife.



Then don't use ammo in the non-mandatory fights. I never had issues with it, it's not that difficult to conserve and be logical.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then don't use ammo in the non-mandatory fights. I never had issues with it, it's not that difficult to conserve and be logical.



Except I never have ammo for non-mandatory. 9/10 I'm saving ammo for bosses and stuff only and only those times I run out. I literally use a strategy guide for this game and followed it to the letter and I still was low on ammo. RE1 was balanced with ammo, RE2 was somewhat easier, RE3 was an ammo gold mine. This game said nope.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

The only solution is that you sit and shoot walls for no apparent reason.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> The only solution is that you sit and shoot walls for no apparent reason.



Walls are evil.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> The problem is they're charging ridiculous prices for both.



I'm not hugely bothered about paying ?15.99 for Code Veronica as i never got the chance to play it but i have to laugh that Capcom thinks that price is budget pricing for an 11 year old game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

I would only pay that price for SH2 and SH3 HD separately.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

I so wanted to play 3. But never could since they're no longer in stores. I only own 1 & 2.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

If you mean SH3, then you will soon have your chance.

Or... again... emulation.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> If you mean SH3, then you will soon have your chance.
> 
> Or... again... emulation.



I attempted PS2 emulation on my laptop and tested with SMT: Nocturne. Holy Christ the slowness.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

Then I guess wait for the SH:HD collection. I'm not sure if they have a solid release date for it yet, though.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 21, 2011)

Geeze you guys are off topic. I'll move the conversation to the actual Convo thread.



Tada! 

Oh, and I'm actually sort of lookin' forward to buying RE4 for the fifth time. ?16 ain't so bad considering some of the crap I've paid more for.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Geeze you guys are off topic. I'll move the conversation to the actual Convo thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



16 sounds very cheap. For us no doubt it'll be either $40-60.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 21, 2011)

it's $20 in america 

early 2012 is all i've heard for the release of the SH collection


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone wanna hop on Reach ?


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8SdYz7cq04&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Random, but, just got a PS3 and my psn name is ChaosGhost89
> 
> I got Madden 12 and Mortal Kombat if anyone wants to die



Thats just a side note but the real reason I've ventured here is to say this 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Just beat Mortal Kombat's storyline
> 
> What the fuck bruh


Fuck you Raiden. Dumb fuck


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 13, 2011)

I took Final Fantasy XIII for 17 euros. There are a mixed opinion on this game so if I don't like it, it would be ok because I didn't pay a lot for it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

People who didn't like it, would be upset over spending even that much. So I hope you like it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2011)

so got a 360 finally a few weeks ago, borrowed a bunch of games, so far have beaten

Mass Effect - Liked this a lot, loved the set up for this grand story and this world.  Also some cool characters.

Mass Effect 2 - Great sequel, took me a bit to get the hang of the gameplay changes, but improved on most of everything I liked about the first one.

Portal - Just all around fun.  Could get challenging, but never felt broken.

Red Dead Redemption - I love westerns, so I loved this game.  Compounded a lot of what is great about the genre into a sprawling epic.  Though it did peak for me in the Mexico plotline, I still liked the 3rd act.

Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare - You could tell the developers were just having fun with this.  Nice spin on RDR, and genuinely enjoyable.

L.A. Noire - I love film noir, so I quickly got very engrossed into the setting, characters and story.  Something about all these characters just felt alive to me, and I liked how like RDR it switches aspects of the genre in that it starts out L.A. Confidential but ends with an action packed version of Chinatown.

Batman: Arkham Asylum - I had beaten this on my brother's PS3 before, played it again to get 'back in shape' for City.  As a batman comic reader, this just got everything perfect Batman wise and was a hoot to play.


currently playing Half-Life 2 on The Orange Box and Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a fine list of great games you played thar Castiel. I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I took Final Fantasy XIII for 17 euros. There are a mixed opinion on this game so if I don't like it, it would be ok because I didn't pay a lot for it.



I actually really enjoyed FFXIII. I thought the combat system was the best in Final Fantasy history and that, while the game had flaws, it looked great, played great and had a quite a lot of customisation.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 21, 2011)

I want Skyrim! 

My dad had gotten a new computer so I was super happy that I would be able to play with super graphics... but now I hear it will be a console port  I'm still gonna buy it tho


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6Wj059JWFM[/YOUTUBE]

Spread the word!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2011)

finished Half-Life 2

my first half life game, I had no real idea what was really going on, but I couldn't stop.  Definitely gonna boot up Episode One when I get the chance.

also is the ps2 port of Half-Life 1 any good?  HL2 really has me all curious about the backstory


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait, nevermind...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Goty contenders be ready Zelda SS is in the right path..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdWkKKSckNk[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome commercial is awesome.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Old Snake talking to himself in the corner and dat stealth camo. 

I spot alot of main protags, that commercial was awesome. 

Except Micheal.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit. I just beat Assassin's Creed Brotherhood and I am FREAKED OUT.

For anyone else who beat it... *points to date*

O_O


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2011)

The 3rd pic makes that comic


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2011)

The poll has a lack of Star Wars the Old Republic. Granted it is 6 months old...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2011)

I played the Rift and Star Wars trailers at the same time and usually couldn't tell which audio went to which game. 

Guild Wars 2 has killed any and all caring I had for other MMOs quite thoroughly.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Has anyone else seen this?
The Boys (English)


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then I guess wait for the SH:HD collection. I'm not sure if they have a solid release date for it yet, though.


Please don't buy this, the voice acting situation is a clusterfuck of monumental proportions atm.


----------



## Memos (Oct 23, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Please don't buy this, the voice acting situation is a clusterfuck of monumental proportions atm.



Didn't they fix that issue after all the bitching?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2011)

Memos said:


> Didn't they fix that issue after all the bitching?



Nope, Konami are still pig headed fucks about it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

Super Meat Boy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is me and my guildies Downing Oracle in GSB tonight. We actually managed to kill Hylas right after but I didn't get video of that fight.

The in game video recorder records all the audio that would come out of your speakers, so the only one you can't hear in vent is me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YirlO97D_bQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 28, 2011)

Nobody cares.

I have to listen to that incoherent Rift babble all day coming from my girlfriend.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Nobody cares.
> 
> I have to listen to that incoherent Rift babble all day coming from my girlfriend.



If you didn't care then why did you comment?

Eww... Burn.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Nobody cares.
> 
> I have to listen to that incoherent Rift babble all day coming from my girlfriend.



Tell your bitch to shut the fuck up and you won't have a problem.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2011)

This place isnt the same without Donkey Turd, Meanmos and Blackuya


----------



## Bioness (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Munken (Nov 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Please tell me that expansion is a joke
> 
> I don't play WoW anymore but I'd hate to see that to be part of their game.



pandas has always been a part of the warcraft universe so it's not like this is something new


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Munken said:


> pandas has *always *been a part of the warcraft universe so it's not like this is something new



Always? lol nope.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 3, 2011)

They are a part of it yes, but no where near significant enough to warrant this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 3, 2011)

So apparently Runescape just banned 9.5 million accounts yesterday for Boting/gold farming.

Am I the only one that sees the irony of a 2001 era free to play game that can be played on a java app in web browser just banned more Bots and Gold Farmers than World of Warcraft Player base.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 4, 2011)

Tropic series is on sale on Steam! Which Tropico do you guys recommend the most? Can't afford Tropic 4, though.

//HbS


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

Go to game store to pick up MW3. see saints row, AC:revelations being sold too early and disgaea.

what I do?

BUY ALL THE GAMES. but seriously now I am fucked.

these are the games I still need to play.



What to play first. I played some MW3 multiplayer and some short bits of SR3 and stuff but god which game do I beat first


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 13, 2011)

My advice is to beat the ones centered around main storylines(Uncharted 3, AC: R, Resistance 3, Disgaea) first, then play Skyrim with multiplayer from MW3 and BF3 and the crazy sandbox that is Saints Row 3 mixed in from time to time.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2011)

^Game of the Year


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, Disgaea will take a month of Sundays to beat... So start with the first Uncharted, then go for the second one. After that, finish Revelations and start on Disgaea 4. You should probably play both Skyrim and Saints Row at the same time, just to mix it up. Leave Modern Warfare 3 and Battlefield 3 last, 'cause they're just the same old rubbish.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, Disgaea will take a month of Sundays to beat... So start with the first Uncharted, then go for the second one. After that, finish Revelations and start on Disgaea 4. You should probably play both Skyrim and Saints Row at the same time, just to mix it up. Leave Modern Warfare 3 and Battlefield 3 last, 'cause they're just the same old rubbish.



Well BF3 is the first BF I ever bought.

but yeah MW3 is the same as before.

INSTANT BEST SELLING GAEM EVER


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well BF3 is the first BF I ever bought.
> 
> but yeah MW3 is the same as before.
> 
> INSTANT BEST SELLING GAEM EVER



Which really just makes you wonder two things...

1. What happened in the last six or so years that made millions of gamers end up becoming obsessed with such a derivative and repetitive series?
2. Has Modern Warfare successfully turned the FPS genre into the most casual of casual genres?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Which really just makes you wonder two things...
> 
> 1. What happened in the last six or so years that made millions of gamers end up becoming obsessed with such a derivative and repetitive series?


Is it really different from any of the other highest selling franchises of all time? Is Sonic 2 really that different from Sonic 1, and is Super Mario Bros 4 really that different from 3? Madden 4514 from Madden 2104? It's brand name more than anything. 


> 2. Has Modern Warfare successfully turned the FPS genre into the most casual of casual genres?


By what merit is Modern Warfare even that casual? I don't play Call of Duty, but I'm not ignorant enough to say that that game is super casual. There is a reason why there are FPS games in the MLG. Just because it is popular doesn't mean it is super casual.

The most casual genre are motion sensing games by far.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Has Modern Warfare successfully turned the FPS genre into the most casual of casual genres?



You're confusing "casual" and "mainstream".


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, so I can get this out of my system already:

Capcom, fuck you for all the stupid bullshit you did to Megaman fans. 
from cancelling Legends 3 and Universe, to obviously dodging the series after Inafune left(and  then turn down his offer to help make Universe, even), to even going so far as to state that you think the series is "too Japanese" for the west, despite the fact that it's your 3rd best selling franchise with a 20+ year fanbase and you guys release Phoenix Wright here which is MUCH more Japanese in nature. seriously, Fuck you. You are almost as bad as Activision.

there. now I can go die again.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Megaman Legends 3 was never actually planned out to be made, so there was nothing actually canceled, they just decided not to make it. As for the rest, sure, fuck Capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Graeme said:


> ^Game of the Year


 I like this...


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Megaman Legends 3 was never actually planned out to be made, so there was nothing actually canceled, they just decided not to make it. As for the rest, sure, fuck Capcom.


Technically, its considered cancelled. Capcom even refers to it being canceled.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Technically, its considered cancelled. Capcom even refers to it being canceled.



Yeah, but its Capcom, they don't know their ass from their elbow.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2011)

Neo-jplaya said:


> Ok, so I can get this out of my system already:
> 
> Capcom, fuck you for all the stupid bullshit you did to Megaman fans.
> from cancelling Legends 3 and Universe, to obviously dodging the series after Inafune left(and  then turn down his offer to help make Universe, even), to even going so far as to state that you think the series is "too Japanese" for the west, despite the fact that it's your 3rd best selling franchise with a 20+ year fanbase and you guys release Phoenix Wright here which is MUCH more Japanese in nature. seriously, Fuck you. You are almost as bad as Activision.
> ...



Well at least they're finally going to add MegaMan to MvC as DLC...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 29, 2011)

So what is the best of the PC AAA releases:

Skyrim

Arkham City

Battlefield 3

Saints Row 3


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Battlefield 3... lolololol.

Skyrim or Arkham City, definitely.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So what is the best of the PC AAA releases:
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> ...


Skyrim if you want bug ridden software

Arkham City if you want bullshit dlc problems

Battlefield if you want an imbalanced MP game 

Saint Row .. I got nothing


----------



## Memos (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Skyrim if you want bug ridden software
> 
> Arkham City if you want bullshit dlc problems
> 
> ...



Shut your butthurt face, Tachi.


----------



## Memos (Nov 30, 2011)

I would play the crap out of that Mario game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

You only like it cause Mario is wearing his rape face


----------



## Memos (Nov 30, 2011)

You wish Mario would look at you with that face.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Only if he helps me find underaged panties


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

I would say that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 8, 2011)

Where does the Doom and wolfenstine 3d fall in that chart.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmmm, Modern Warfare 2 is on sale for ?10 on Steam right now...

Is it worth it?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 11, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hmmm, Modern Warfare 2 is on sale for ?10 on Steam right now...
> 
> Is it worth it?


no                   .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I checked my MW1 stats: Less than ten hours played


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 11, 2011)

If you really do want a shooter, get battlefield instead. It will keep you playing longer


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't want a mediocre developer like Ninja Theory touching a Onimusha reboot. 

No thank you sir.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 14, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't want a mediocre developer like Ninja Theory touching a Onimusha reboot.
> 
> No thank you sir.



 NO.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I would not mind that actually. Seems more their style.



This. The combat was never a highlight in Onmisuha. It's story and presentation were, and Ninja Theory does well there. Onimusha needs a new game anyway, last one was meh.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

The last four Onimusha games were "Meh."

When your game gets into time travel for no good reason, it's time to rethink.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Onimusha 3 is the best.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Jean Reno was the only reason that game was playable.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I like time traveling without reason. I think it's badass. 

Edited: Hell yes, Oni 3 was the best! xD PS: It's the only game I've ever finished... >.>'


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Jean Reno was the only reason that game was playable.



and it was a good reason.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> The last four Onimusha games were "Meh."
> 
> When your game gets into time travel for no good reason, it's time to rethink.



Ummm I loved 1-3. I just didn't like the last one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2011)

Wrecking a whole army in one continuous critical strike in 3.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 14, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't want a mediocre developer like Ninja Theory touching a Onimusha reboot.



Word.

Onimusha 3 was awesome, I miss this series.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oni 3 was good, 4 was okay, still haven't beaten that one though. Had to restart...


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> The last four Onimusha games were "Meh."
> 
> When your game gets into time travel for no good reason, it's time to rethink.



That doesnt even make any sense, there has only been 4 onimusha games and 2 side ones (Tactics and the fighting one)


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

That was the point Vault, he is making fun of the whole series because he has subpar taste in fine exquisite things. 

Oni 1 and 3 were great. 

Capcom needs to do a mashup of Oni and DMC or at least go back to their roots and get the atmosphere of Oni 1 in the DMC series.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2011)

I never played Onimusha so hah!


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

You missed out. Ha!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2011)

You always do that with my sets, it just makes me so.....so........AARRGGGH!


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2011)

I c wut u did thar.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ninja Theory needs to stay the fuck away from Onimusha.

Onimusha 4 was different to me, but not better or worse than Onimusha 3.

Oni 4 has it's flaws but certain things like the camera and menu were better. Soki wasn't as strong of a character, but I liked that the side-characters were more integral into the main story, and character-switching was fun (and the A.I. was completely manageable).

*What I didn't like*
The phantom realm levels was worse, in Onimusha 2 and 3 you could come back to a certain point in each level without starting all over again.

The weapons were more RPG-ish, there's like 10 different fire/ice/wind swords each with the same combat animations with slightly varied levels of power. So no more leveling 3 different weapon-types with souls.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah dawn of dreams was too RPGish. I also didnt like the fact that samanosuke is tenkai. Tenkai was a good character but just can't replace akechi. The weapons as well were a joke, I mean you found a raizen a box, and the enryuu just on some random floor . The game also lacked atmosphere, the first 3 games had it while DOD had none bar the missions when you storm Hideyoshi's castle. 


I might not like DOD as much as the first 3 however you can not deny the awesome of that super onimusha battle with fortinbras while flying.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

Dawn of Dreams was great.

Still not Onimusha 3 level.


----------



## Gino (Dec 15, 2011)

Dawn of Dreams was Epic at times.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2011)

Dawn of Dreams didn't feel like Onimusha to me at all. It felt...different. Tried to be epic but failed. I just didn't like it at all tbh.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah it didnt work as a Onimusha game however it worked as some other hack n slash game.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

Also Samanosuke is the real main character but Soki did a good job too.

Just saying.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Hideyoshi was also a shitty villain. But then again nothing can top Nobunaga, however Claudius was pretty epic


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

Also, i expected more from Fortinbras.

At least with his appearance, the cool Super Onimusha mode also appeared.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah the super onimusha mode was pretty sweet  Too bad we didnt get to use it more, but then again it was pretty overpowered.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

Yagyu deserves a honorable mention too. He and Claudius were the most interesting villains in this game.

Fortinbras (super boss level) doesn't count.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

I almost forgot about Munenori  Now thats another good villain. I hated Fortinbras, especially that aristocrat mode


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

I dunno goat boy seems better than new Dante.
I've played it myself.
Quit at stage 6.
At that point I was bored of the game and had to return it anyway.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 15, 2011)

Blade said:


> Dawn of Dreams was great.
> 
> Still not Onimusha 3 level.



Final fight with Nobunaga. On hard mode. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riUxNdk44bY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Final fight with Nobunaga. On hard mode.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riUxNdk44bY[/YOUTUBE]




Badass fight was badass.


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2011)

Vault said:


> I almost forgot about Munenori  Now thats another good villain. I hated Fortinbras, especially that aristocrat mode



You forgot the badass Munemori? 

Human mode Fortinbras was , indeed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys, I've got a Steam Trade offer.

I have:
Chantelise, an action-RPG by a Japanese studio (a really cool game)
-50% off Valve games coupon

For trade. Got both after buying Portal 2. Anyone wants to trade?

//HbS


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't want a mediocre developer like Ninja Theory touching a Onimusha reboot.
> 
> No thank you sir.


We're never getting a new Onimusha


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm glad you're optimistic.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Actually screw that, can someone help me with something? I got this Sanyo HDTV for Christmas, but it keeps saying no signal when I try to play my 360. It popped up while I was attempting to update it so I could play Skyrim.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe it's not reading from the correct HDMI source? 

Merry xmas guys


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas.

I'm not using an HDMI cable though. I'm just the red, yellow, and white component ones.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 25, 2011)

So your tv should be set to av1/2/3/whatever. 

So after an update? Perhaps your 360 set itself to output HDMI instead of component, is there a way to reset your 360 settings like a ps3 does when you hold the power button?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2011)

The problem seems to have resolved itself for now. But thank you.

Skyrim rocks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2011)

Me again,  

//HbS


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 26, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Me again,
> 
> //HbS


You'd have more luck on CAG or GAF's buy, sell, trade thread.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 26, 2011)

If anybody ever needs Valve coupons...I have a "few" to spare...


----------



## Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

:sanji


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2012)

Is there a video game achievement thread or anything?

Like I just beat Kirby Return to Dreamland 100% on both Regular and Hard mode, and wanted to share.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Is there a video game achievement thread or anything?
> 
> Like I just beat Kirby Return to Dreamland 100% on both Regular and Hard mode, and wanted to share.


Not that i've seen, but you're free to make one. 

@Burke. Really fucking unlikely no matter how much we want it


----------



## Bioness (Jan 12, 2012)

So I've been on a bit of a Nintendo 64 nostalgia trip and just played over Kirby Crystal Shards.

One of the best boss themes EVER!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-Kc1-Z7I4M&list=LL7YoEFWCrFzT9wJ9hE-9sqg&index=13&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Stumpy (Feb 7, 2012)

Xbox Live Avatar mystery item

*Spoiler*: __ 



FV44H-D6V69-R39VC-GDQK3-JDG4Z




Uncharted 3 mystery code

*Spoiler*: __ 



EN5N-HQNN-RMLG

REDEMPTION INSTRUCTIONS
Instructions for redeeming this Promotion Code on your PS3™ system:
Step 1: Open an account on the PlayStation?Network (or use an existing account).
Step 2: From the PlayStation?Network icon on the XMB™, select 'Account Management.'
Step 3: Select 'Redeem Codes.'
Step 4: Enter Promotion Code.




Playstation 3 Mystery Theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



DE8P-LBN9-M2RT

HOW TO REDEEM:
Instructions for redeeming a Promotion Code on your 
PS3™ system:
Open an account on the PlayStation?Network (or use an existing account).
From the PlayStation?Network icon on the Xross Media Bar, select 'Account Management'.
Select 'Redeem Codes'.
Enter Promotion Code. Please note that the Promotion Code is case sensitive and must be entered exactly as displayed.
Once the Promotion Code has been entered correctly, click 'Continue'.
Once you accept the terms, you will be taken to the download screen.




Playstation HOME Mystery item

*Spoiler*: __ 



7HJC-A5N9-M7ML

HOW TO REDEEM:
Instructions for redeeming a Promotion Code on your 
PS3™ system:
Open an account on the PlayStation?Network (or use an existing account).
From the PlayStation?Network icon on the Xross Media Bar, select 'Account Management'.
Select 'Redeem Codes'.
Enter Promotion Code. Please note that the Promotion Code is case sensitive and must be entered exactly as displayed.
Once the Promotion Code has been entered correctly, click 'Continue'.
Once you accept the terms, you will be taken to the download screen.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Mystery stuff never seems to end well with me.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Xbox Live Avatar mystery item
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





> This code cannot be redeemed because the item will not fit your avatar's gender. You may want to share this code with a friend who can wear it.



Fuck chicks man.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fuck chicks man.


lol. That code was supposedly a random item out of three. One of which was a female avatar item. Sorry bud.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2012)

Who could have better taste in movies than gamers and "geek"s come on and pick em' out!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2012)

Infamous 2 Evil Karma ending-Most sad feelings enducing endings ever...


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 28, 2012)

For anybody who's interested, i have a planet side 2 beta key, just picked it up from the newest issue of pc-gamer. Not interested in it for myself, so if anybody wants, say so. First person who wants gets it in a pm, and ill say its been taken in this thread afterwards.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Me please :3


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 29, 2012)

And its gone to tachi. 

Ty for shopping wolfmart.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Now to stick it on the XPS's we have at work


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2012)

WAIT WHAT I WANT PLANETSIDE 2222222222222 Fuck everything. I'm going to my PC gaming cave and never coming back. HARUMPH


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqIfnK0c1DI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone else been trying to follow the Art of Video Games exhibition at the Smithsonian?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEQo1tc73mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

When I saw the footage of Journey it seemed really familiar to me, both visually and audibly. And it took me a while to remember what it reminded me of...

There was an indy game called Cloud which was on one of the PCG DVDs that I loved. It was simple and beautiful and sounded great, even if it was a touch buggy. I google up Cloud and That game Company and hey:



Their style is so strong I can tell it was the same people from the memories of an indie game I played for a few days six years ago.


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys, any fans of gaming-related hardware modding here?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2012)

>Play Nocturne
>Play Strange Journey
>Enjoy good games, positive association with SMT series
>Play Persona 3
>It's a dating sim
>Oh god what the fuck just happened


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2012)

But, Persona 3 is not a date sim.


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2012)

Why does Vasto have an 11yo's nickname


Hello Dae and bros


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

Nois said:


> Why does Vasto have an 11yo's nickname



High praise. I would've said 8 year old emo girl.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Nois said:


> Why does Vasto have an 11yo's nickname
> 
> 
> Hello Dae and bros





Fraust said:


> High praise. I would've said 8 year old emo girl.





How you both frustrate me...


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> How you both frustrate me...



Frustration indicates giving a fuck, which leads to caring. That must mean you like us and actually would like us to stop mocking you

You're still a bromigo, I don't care if your nicnkame is Susan-X-Glitter or whatever the fuck

Moreover, forever a Dae in my book


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2012)

Huge Amazon sale going on right now.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2012)

Naruto said:


> >Play Nocturne
> >Play Strange Journey
> >Enjoy good games, positive association with SMT series
> >Play Persona 3
> ...



It's not actually a dating sim. They were simply trying out basing about half the game on social interactions. Y'know, the thing where you go outside of your house and speak to real people? Persona 3 kinda let you skip the meeting real people thing and just meet fake people instead!


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Fuck,wanted to play FFXIII today for a while,suddenly my PS3 Blue-ray player isn't working anymore.The laser has to be replaced,cause even other game discs aren't working.
> 
> Why the fuck isn't there any game/install data(~ 5-20 GiB) to put on the HDD??


Ok, you have two options in front of you. You could send that PS3 for repairs to Sony if you have your warranty or fix it yourself. You could also buy another PS3. I did the latter.

I went through the same shit you went through like six months ago so I feel you. At least I got a slim out of my pain.



Nois said:


> FF XIII breaks Blu-ray



So do Alice: Madness Returns I guess, since that was the last game I played before my drive in my old PS3 went caput.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, you have two options in front of you. You could send that PS3 for repairs to Sony if you have your warranty or *fix it yourself. *You could also buy another PS3. I did the latter.
> 
> I went through the same shit you went through like six months ago so I feel you. At least I got a slim out of my pain.
> 
> ...


Already done,for ?35 I can replace the BD player laser and a new cool-paste!!


----------



## Nois (Apr 6, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> omf I didn't even realize there was a new thread OTL.



BRITY


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

Noisyyyyy ~ . 



oh god i just butchered your user sorry lolol.


----------



## Nois (Apr 6, 2012)

It's okay, the name's seen worse things done to it


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome back Lite Brite.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

nothing in comparison to mr. darknation errrrrr like what? i think i was called BrightlyBoogers one time or something yum. 

Hey E-baby hello ~


----------



## Nois (Apr 6, 2012)

This made my day


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

Cutest dog evarr.



Except my dogs are cuter .


----------



## Nois (Apr 6, 2012)

Mio has a mixture of pugs and chihuahuas

What dogs do you have ms. Asian Brite


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2012)

Seriously has anybody seen Dae?

He's been missing for ages


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

Nois said:


> Mio has a mixture of pugs and chihuahuas
> 
> What dogs do you have ms. Asian Brite



Awh <3. I have a chihuahua & a Chihuahua/Maltese hybrid ~



zenieth said:


> Seriously has anybody seen Dae?
> 
> He's been missing for ages



eh, it's okay, I like this darknation guy better than him anyway, pfft.


----------



## Nois (Apr 6, 2012)

He's been here just yesterday

Oh wait


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Lite Brite, check my reviewing blog out.



Unlimited Esura Works reviews all sorts of animes and games.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2012)

ARE YOU ADVERTISING?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Seriously has anybody seen Dae?
> 
> He's been missing for ages







Velocity said:


> ARE YOU ADVERTISING?



Oh...look who is finally paying attention again.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

oh hey darknation .


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Apr 24, 2012)

so I saw the video with the Skullgirls VAs playing the game and.....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Bhcp4Aa7w&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwNVQvygCNQ&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (May 12, 2012)

Someone update the poll with something E3 or NPD or Kickstarter related please


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2012)

Poll updated. Deal with it.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)

You may have changed the visual evidence but clicking on it reveals the truth.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2012)

wend is this year E3 date?


----------



## Chaelius (May 17, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> wend is this year E3 date?



June 5-7, I think Konami is having a June 4 press conference though.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2012)

See you guys at e3 again this year.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Tachikoma (May 31, 2012)

Hey guys, we're giving away 18 PC games over 3 days (June 5, 6, 7) come check it out here.

megaten4.jp


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

Free games? I'm there :33


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 1, 2012)

Too many games to buy next holiday. Jesus christ.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 1, 2012)

Glowing Raw

You can pay any price you want for 4 awesome indie games and if you give 7.70 you get Bastion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2012)

Sup bros, how much do Xbox 360s sell for retail price? The latest one with a lot of GBs. Also, how much do they sell for on the market usually? I'm looking to sell my 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2012)

E3 is finally done.  My feet hurt.  Drank and brofisted with Shuhei Yoshida.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Glowing Raw
> 
> You can pay any price you want for 4 awesome indie games and if you give 7.70 you get Bastion.


Best Bundle ever? Best bundle ever. 



The World said:


> Free games? I'm there :33


:33



Donkey Show said:


> E3 is finally done.  My feet hurt.  Drank and brofisted with Shuhei Yoshida.


I want to meet Yoshiro Kimura. Funny thing, due to some miscommunication he thought myself and Eric Patterson were both female and we would meet him at GDC for drinks 

I wasnt at the event but Eric ended up meeting him for lunch and confusion was had


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm currently @downstairs

in my boxers


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and Sayo are @upstairs, playing Diablo and Killzone 3 this weekend. 

You should really join us


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2012)

oh KZ3, got that actually

wait

you guys live together?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2012)

Wuut, nooo! I didnt suddenly up and move to sausageland  

We play online like regular folk lol

This is the article but it's in Korean.

If you are interested. Anyway gtg :33


----------



## Bioness (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwI0JW3mAi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 21, 2012)

Personalities, youth group push Pasay govt to stop Lady Gaga concert


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

Not worth a thread but...
Metal Gear Solid 4 Gets Trophy Support; New Announcements Coming at August Event


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone check the MGS thread these days?

Posted that last night.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

If I did I wouldn't posted that, don't you think? 

My bad, dawg.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone else ever play this SNES game?  It wasn't great, but its theme song has to be one of the best SNES songs I've ever heard:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAbT9dNQTPA[/YOUTUBE]

The theme for Hobbiton wasn't bad either:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MjJFAjIH3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rlL09nriFfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool guy I watch is streaming Last Story. Gettin hea!!


----------



## bladexj (Aug 13, 2012)

@Linkdarkside

Hilarious, I don't know why I haven't subbed to mega64 yet. Rooster Teeth FTW btw.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]E6p6BBeguWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 6, 2012)

Thinking about getting Arma2, just for the DayZ zombie mod i saw on youtube.

Any feedback on the main game? Ive played / enjoyed CS, SoF2 and FarCry2, so i have some experience in shooters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2012)

the Sega and EA ones killed me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

^I'm on the Sega forum and this one user thinks Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic 06, and Sonic Riders are better quality games than Sonic Colors and Generations.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 8, 2012)

I always found the sonic fanbase to be weird but found the FF fan base to be fucking annoying and childish.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

Someone agrees with me


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^I'm on the Sega forum and



There's your problem right there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2012)

Sonic is one of the games that I wish never existed..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

Sonic 1 through knuckles was a great time  i dunno what your talkin about


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2012)

@Stunna

Exactly as Ded Value said. The sega forums suck ass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 9, 2012)

Not too mention there are a couple of blatant fantrolls in the Nintendo secton (Sony/MS worshippers) of the forum and the mods won't do shit about it. 

Idiots.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Sonic is one of the games that I wish never existed..


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2012)

Sweet GD section got a convo thread.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2012)

Bender said:


> Sweet GD section got a convo thread.



Oh har har.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2012)

@Velocity 

How's teh Final Fantasy XIII-2 you're playing btw?


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 11, 2012)

Welp, with no reviews or advice from anybody, i went ahead and spend $30-odd for the arma2 bundle i needed to run the DayZ mod.

The concept itself is great, but im finding the interface (inventory) to be a somewhat confusing mess, and stuff like a single crossbow bolt takes up a entire (and valuable) inventory slot.

Guess ill have to wait for Fc3 to get my shooter/survival fix >.>


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2012)

hey guys i just got steam

what good rpgs are there? 
looking for multiplayer based games too
please shoot reccs this way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn do I want Xcom and Dishonored so so badly. They have been presented so great through GI and other places.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 30, 2012)

Has anyone checked out Quantic Dream's new project, Beyond: Two Souls ? Looks pretty good.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2012)

Fucking weeabo list.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Fucking weeabo list.



Says the guy with the Naruto set.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2012)

lol. NF also had a top RPGs of all time list a couple of years ago



			
				the result said:
			
		

> 1. Mass Effect
> 2. Diablo II
> 3. Final Fantasy VII
> 4. Final Fantasy IX
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Says the guy with the Naruto set.



Just because I like a series from japan doesn't mean I worship everything that comes out of it.



αshɘs said:


> lol. NF also had a top RPGs of all time list a couple of years ago



Baldur's Gate ranking towards the bottom of the list? Well, this is an anime forum...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t_4CpYgeuzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2012)

some console tunings


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2012)

Coinciding with the news I gave in the Konoha Theater

I tell ya Venture Bros needs a video game. Anyone else agree?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Oct 18, 2012)

This is too true


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a REALLY random question. Can anyone give me the control layout for the PS2 version of Unreal Tournament? I need it to help settle an argument with a friend.

Thanks guys


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

Nope. 

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't know the GD had a Convo.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2012)

"Beat Pokemon Snap in under a half hour" is a good life achievement I think.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 18, 2012)

There's a new eltrian oddysey coming out in feb for 3ds, so thats prob the main reason im thinking about buying the console this soon.

Have they fixed the crappy battery life on it yet, or will i have to buy a 3rd party batterypack to get a decent amount of playtime on it?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> "Beat Pokemon Snap in under a half hour" is a good life achievement I think.


----------



## EJ (Nov 22, 2012)

Just beat The Walking Dead.

Incredibly sad, but I feel as though I made the right decisions.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's no life achievement.. that shit's just sad.



Don't be jelly of my 3rd fastest time in the world.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 26, 2012)

Gonna play silent hill downpour. After that I don't have anything else to play until spring next year.

Deadly Premonition was all kinds of fuck yeah awesome though. York is probably one of my most favorite video game characters.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2012)

I like his other stuff better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2012)

PS+ is fucking awesome


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys, guys.  I'm getting my first custom gaming-oriented PC.

So... exciting...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

The urge to buy more more and more games off Steam so you can see the pretty graphics will consume your wallet.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Guys, guys.  I'm getting my first custom gaming-oriented PC.
> 
> So... exciting...



And the specs are..?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> And the specs are..?



I have them written down... eh, I'll look for the paper and post them tomorrow; it's 3:20 AM right now and my brain is mush so it's off to bed with me.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2012)

Just in time for the winter sale


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 19, 2012)

A look back in time:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are the specs of the computer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Windows 8 Pro x64
Intel Core i3-3220 3.3GHz LGA 1155 Dual-Core Desktop Processor
LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK 575W Power Supply
ASUS P8B75-M LX PLUS Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
ASUS GeForce GTX 650 GTX650-DC-1GD5 Video Card
Transcend JetRam 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
(PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
Seagate Expansion 1TB 2.5" Black Portable Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
OCZ Vertex Plus R2 VTXPLR2-25SAT2-120GB 2.5" MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM
XIGMATEK 3.5" Internal 75 in 1 Card Reader 75 in 1 USB 2.0 Card Reader
4MB Cache SATA BDXL Blu-ray Burner, Bare Drive, 3D Play Back (WH14NS40) - OEM




Might be a little messy; the formatting on the text file I copied this from was really weird.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't want to burst your bubble but for a new rig that kind of sucks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble but for a new rig that kind of sucks.



Was working within a tight budget.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 21, 2012)

It's better than my Toaster level rig.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Two world 2 is on psn for 5 bucks, too good to pass up? Never played it, heard it wasnt great, and maybe not good but for 5 bucks?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't pay $5 for a bad time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

ok i will steer clear, it does look like shit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2012)

is the Play Station Network down i cant seem to log in on the PS3.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2012)

> Bought Dark Souls because of all the praise.

> It turns out I don't have the amount of patience required.

> The guy from the store told me I can't exchange it after it's opened.


I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]flszuT3ROdo[/YOUTUBE]

This is so fucking cool. The guy is a bro of bros.

Free playstation games:


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

please...who plays football manager on nf.? i need fellow managers to gist with


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2013)

Sauce.

from 20:20 the verge presenting Oculus Rift

cool vid, also the part after that with the Microsoft presentation and bloopers is hilarious


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2013)

If you haven't played The Walking Dead already

please do


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GauAdTvauVM[/YOUTUBE]

I never get tired of watching this fight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2013)

Source

MONTY OUM IS BACK... KINDA


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2013)

Playing Mask of the Betrayer now. The script is pure brilliance, but the game proper sucks. All I can think of is the potential this thing has. Why is it that triple A games never EVER end up with high caliber writing like this?

Still worth playing though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Playing Mask of the Betrayer now. The script is pure brilliance, but the game proper sucks. All I can think of is the potential this thing has. Why is it that triple A games never EVER end up with high caliber writing like this?
> 
> Still worth playing though.



Everyone seems too lazy to try and find a happy medium. You go heavy on the gameplay, the writing usually suffers. Go heavy on the writing, the gameplay ends up suffering.

I've been trying to find my old copy of Omikron with no success.  Back when gameplay mattered to David Cage and Quantic Dream. Might have to rom it or something. Is there even a decent Dreamcast emulator? I don't know.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Everyone seems too lazy to try and find a happy medium. You go heavy on the gameplay, the writing usually suffers. Go heavy on the writing, the gameplay ends up suffering.
> 
> I've been trying to find my old copy of Omikron with no success.  Back when gameplay mattered to David Cage and Quantic Dream. Might have to rom it or something. Is there even a decent Dreamcast emulator? I don't know.



there is one. Chankaster. You can get the emulator and rom's at .


----------



## Ippy (Jan 20, 2013)

If you have a decent computer, , people!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

another big ass Polygon article. This time about Bungie


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

All the recent butthurt in threads in the gd is so irritating. Why do some folks have to jump on a thread and all they do is flame,hate on a game? Come on,thats an immature way to express ur dislike for a product. Everyone is entitled to their opinions but all this childish rants and flaming is just wack. I believe every man should respect another man's opinion but also every man should learn to tolerate views that he may not agree with. Just converse n debate in a civilised manner. And if you do like a material,dont flame others for not liking it and vice versa. Its not cool how much intolerance ruins even the most lovely games thread. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

It's sad that this is the only sensible post in this place in a long time and he'll probably just get trolled/flamed/negged/ignored for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2013)

I share his sentiments, but yeah it's not like it's going to change anything here. In fact, for some time now I noticed this negativity has been prevalent in the gaming community overall. Any gaming related site or forum I visit is just one big vitriol. I don't know what ticked people off this way. But imagine what will happen once Sony and MS finally reveal their consoles and launch lineups.

I might not really care for the likes of Tomb Raider, DS or Ubisoft's output, and I can see how certain changes can anger the core gamer, but sometimes what the devs get thrown at them... Wow. Hell, the reactions to CliffyB's recent comments on SR were plain embarrassing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm sure he had many negative comments that were completely unnecessary thrown at him, because it _is_ CliffyB, but can't say he didn't deserve some of it. Some people made good points about his hypocrisy in my opinion... criticizing a game that still did well because of its content... when you worked on and approved of a game that flopped and frequently used language like "dicktits" and talking about "dick killing parties"? I liked Bulletstorm, personally, but I don't feel he has any room to throw around the critiques he does and offer to "fix" games when he can't even fix his own.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's sad that this is the only sensible post in this place in a long time and he'll probably just get trolled/flamed/negged/ignored for it.


Yes, his generic let's all be friends rant devoid of any personality, that may as well be from some Microsoft license agreement, touched my soul and opened my eyes.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's sad that this is the only sensible post in this place in a long time and he'll probably just get trolled/flamed/negged/ignored for it.



thanks krory. 
Any way. Fools gone always act a fool for being told what they dont wanna hear even when its true.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

That seems to be the one constant with the gaming community - inanity.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for being very vocal about my opinion 

I guess I'll just throw away all my self respect and not question anything anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh look. More over-defensive and evasive exaggeration. Sorry, if your opinion means you have to go out of your way to troll or stalk other people because of _their_ opinions, you are invalidated. Trying to incite people is not an intelligent or acceptable way of voicing one's opinion.

That would have been made more evident if any of the staff actually gave a flying flip about this place, though.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Dude I had enough of you talking out of your ass.

your response doesn't apply to me in the least and no matter how many times you repeat yourself doesn't make it true.

If you disagree with the way I do things disagree and move on but we both know you won't do that since you like being right go fuck off.


----------



## Alien (Jan 28, 2013)

The vitriol on many gaming based forums is way overdone but i find it hard to blame people for doing so if i find myself agreeing with the gist of what their saying often enough.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Dude I had enough of you talking out of your ass.
> 
> your response doesn't apply to me in the least and no matter how many times you repeat yourself doesn't make it true.
> 
> *If you disagree with the way I do things disagree and move on but we both know you won't do that since you like being right go fuck off.*



Says the person that followed the people who agreed to leave and go _somewhere else_ to post about something _you don't like_ to troll them - and then proceeded to try and bait someone else in a different, unrelated thread. The hypocrisy just bursts out of your pores.

Grow up and get over yourself.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Surprise Surprise someone doesn't understand the meaning of go fuck off and nice bullshit there buddy.I didn't know posting in the DmC fanclub was against the rules you and emotional mods took what I said as baiting I say call it what you want and let's do us both a favor and not act innocent here.

Anyway welcome to my shit list.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Surprise Surprise someone doesn't understand the meaning of go fuck off and nice bullshit there buddy.I didn't know posting in the DmC fanclub was against the rules you and emotional mods took what I said as baiting I say call it what you want and let's do us both a favor and not act innocent here.



Posting in a fanclub that you had never posted in before of something you had absolutely no interest in (except to troll and flame), for the sole purpose of laughing at the individuals that were active there and sarcastically deriding them for "hiding" somewhere else because there was "only four" of them when they had spent the entirety of their time in the DmC thread having to listen to you talk down to them? What did you expect to happen?

If you're too afraid to be called out, then perhaps you should give it some more thought before you pull the tough-guy routine. Maybe if you acted like a civil or humane individual just once - even when approached with civility - it would stop happening. Believe it or not, when someone asks you to stop harassing others it's not infringing on your God-given right to have an opinion.

I would have at least expected you to understand that. For someone who cares so much about the sanctity of his own opinions, you seem to give no regard to that of anyone else. Maybe give some consideration to not being so selfish and think of someone other than yourself for a change.

But since I know you'll only be capable of another angst-ridden, anger-filled retort I will kindly "fuck off" now, as you put it. Enjoy your little misery circle.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Awwwwww Chea


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

Come on fella's. Calm down. Let your tongues (or keyboard/pad) cool off. 
Gino, aint no one telling you to hide your opinions and conform to what you find distasteful in games or titles. Far from it bro. 
I did not aim my post at any one in particular but listen everyone. You are entitled to your opinions. It is when your opinion turns forceful and antagonises other views that there is a problem. We all need to learn to respect another man's opinion on a game as much as we want ours to be respected. I wont be a hypocrite. I lie not. I once was on the popular DmC hate wagon /train. But i thought bout and saw that if i had people disrespect me and troll me and neg me for liking a title that is hated alot(eg sfxt),it would not foster any good convo. What am i saying in essence? Air your opinion. But always give room to have that opinion of a game challenged. And if you must challenge any one's opinions guys, dont go insultin the person,hit at the opinion you disagreed with. No man's opinion is the ultimate,not even the high and mighty mods or developers of the game in question that is bringin bout the convo or thread. 
I know we are passionate bout our games. Its good... Just lets fight less on threads and fight more in the actual game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Alien said:


> The vitriol on many gaming based forums is way overdone but i find it hard to blame people for doing so if i find myself agreeing with the gist of what their saying often enough.



You and i are on the opposite sides of the coin. Many times I find the vitriol makes me less inclined to side with the person giving it, even if I agree with them. If you're an asshole, expect me to be of the contrarian persuasian


----------



## Gino (Jan 29, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Come on fella's. Calm down. Let your tongues (or keyboard/pad) cool off.
> Gino, aint no one telling you to hide your opinions and conform to what you find distasteful in games or titles. Far from it bro.
> I did not aim my post at any one in particular but listen everyone. You are entitled to your opinions. It is when your opinion turns forceful and antagonises other views that there is a problem. We all need to learn to respect another man's opinion on a game as much as we want ours to be respected. I wont be a hypocrite. I lie not. I once was on the popular DmC hate wagon /train. But i thought bout and saw that if i had people disrespect me and troll me and neg me for liking a title that is hated alot(eg sfxt),it would not foster any good convo. What am i saying in essence? Air your opinion. But always give room to have that opinion of a game challenged. And if you must challenge any one's opinions guys, dont go insultin the person,hit at the opinion you disagreed with. No man's opinion is the ultimate,not even the high and mighty mods or developers of the game in question that is bringin bout the convo or thread.
> I know we are passionate bout our games. Its good... Just lets fight less on threads and fight more in the actual game.



My comment was aimed at no in particular as I was speaking in general.Basically I was fucking around in my post but as usual somebody always have to open their mouth to try to win points on the internet.Is is what it is at this point.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Old as hell, I know, but...



> American politician and former Green Party presidential candidate Ralph Nader is no friend to videogames, referring to them as "electronic child molesters."
> 
> Nader compared video games to pedophilia last night at the Busboys and Poets' Peace Ball in Washington, as he decried the popularity of violent media. He held video game culture responsible for the recent shootings in Aurora, Colorado and Sandy Hook, Connecticut.
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2013)

what a clown

except I'm not laughing


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2013)

Played alot of gta. But i aint robbing dudes of cars or stuff. I aint even got a tatoo. So yeah... Instead of addressing gun law issues,he points at video games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

>Ain't even got a tattoo

What the hell is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PxQAOnIsLVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> >Ain't even got a tattoo
> 
> What the hell is that supposed to mean?!



just that. I dont have a tatoo. I dont copy what i see in games in real life. Even something as harmless and basic as a tatoo,i dont copy it from games,talk less of harmful stuff like robbery.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2013)

this made my day


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 4, 2013)

I picked up FTL This Saturday and I've been playing the game for about 3 days now.

I finally beat it on Normal.

Victory!


Stats


Achievement


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2013)

So JJ Abrams and Gabe had a chat at DICE about storytelling in games and movies



and both expressed interest in collaborating on a movie and a game


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or suffer an aneurysm reading David Cave's  about his hopes of the video game industry. What good points he makes are already so blatantly obvious - and have been for some time - that it defeats the purpose and he balances these with other inanity. I'm with Troy Baker on this.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PeYxKIDGh8I[/YOUTUBE]

He gives me hope for the future. pek


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or suffer an aneurysm reading David Cave's  about his hopes of the video game industry. What good points he makes are already so blatantly obvious - and have been for some time - that it defeats the purpose and he balances these with other inanity. I'm with Troy Baker on this.



I just read Baker's tweets. Damn.

I also didn't like Warren Spector's lashing out, how juvenile games like Lollipop Chainsaw shouldn't be made, instead more mature games. Coming from the maker of Epic Mickey that's rich.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I just read Baker's tweets. Damn.



So very harsh but also so very true. For someone who's supposed to be a "revolutionary" in the gaming business, he doesn't seem well-versed. It's like he takes notes from the likes of Activison and EA executives on how to give speeches.




> I also didn't like Warren Spector's lashing out, how juvenile games like Lollipop Chainsaw shouldn't be made, instead more mature games. Coming from the maker of Epic Mickey that's rich.



That, too. Frankly, I enjoyed LC. Although I'm a fan of James Gunn, the game was still entertaining (although probably not worth the full price - finished the game completely rather quickly). I think Adrian Chmielarz is one of the few that has had a good idea (though equally obvious). It's more like Spector and Cage are spouting pretentious nonsense. I definitely enjoy story in a game but Cage wants to eliminate everything that actually makes them "games." And then change their name to cement it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

*D.I.C.E. Winners*

*Action Game of the Year*
Borderlands 2

*Mobile Game of the Year*
Hero Academy

*Handheld Game of the Year*
Paper Mario Sticker Star

*Outstanding Achievement in Original Music Composition*
Journey

*Outstanding Achievement in Sound Design*
Journey

*Outstanding Achievement in Story*
The Walking Dead

*Outstanding Character Performance*
The Walking Dead (Dave Fennoy as Lee Everett)

*Downloadable Game of the Year*
The Walking Dead

*Casual Game of the Year*
Journey

*Web Based Game of the Year*
SimCity Social

*Family Game of the Year*
Skylanders Giants

*Role-Playing/Massively Multiplayer Game of the Year*
Mass Effect 3

*Strategy/Simulation Game of the Year*
XCOM: Enemy Unknown

*Outstanding Innovation in Gaming*
Journey

*Sports Game of the Year*
FIFA Soccer 13

*Racing Game of the Year*
Need for Speed Most Wanted

*Fighting Game of the Year*
Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale

*Outstanding Achievement in Online Gameplay*
Journey

*Outstanding Achievement in Connectivity*
Halo 4

*Outstanding Achievement in Animation*
Assassin's Creed III

*Outstanding Achievement in Art Direction*
Journey

*Outstanding Achievement in Visual Engineering*
Halo 4

*Outstanding Achievement in Gameplay Engineering*
XCOM: Enemy Unknown

*Adventure Game of the Year*
The Walking Dead

*Outstanding Achievement in Game Direction*
Journey

*Game of the Year*
Journey


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Troy Baker recently tweeted about the David Cage debacle again, only to see he's surprised he didn't lose a ton of followers after what he said.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2013)

I have yet to play a QD game, but Cage seems to be divisive, maybe not on Kojima's level, but close.

I really don't get Spector. He made Deus Ex, contributed on System Shock and Thief, then went down the drain with made Epic Mickey, and yet wants realism and less fun? I haven't played LC, but it looks like mindless fun, what's the problem with that? He should slam modern military shooters instead...  

Also, looking at the DICE nominees, I can't believe CoD got nominated for technology (like at the GDC). It's a freaking modified Quake 3 engine. Quake 3!


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Cage's problem is his frequent hypocrisy and horribly abrasive attitude. Fans immediately dismiss the troll-like comments saying he's a failed film director/writer who decided to get into games but it's really starting to be the case. QD has steadily been declining in the gameplay department (look at the huge differences between Omikron - gameplay so vast that it was a combination of at least four different genres - to Heavy Rain) to replace it with his narrative and story. Like I said, I like narrative and story in games and I'm not usually one for the aspect of multiplayer and fighting games where you compete... but when you call for every game to be like Heavy Rain? That's simply ridiculous. We _need_ this variety in games whether we like it or not. Not every fan is going to jump on board with games that lose the aspect that made them games completely in the first place. Cage's games can be a healthy change but you can't deny many people like competing with others or to challenge themselves.

And in the topic of "sex and violence is okay in context otherwise you just look immature and childish"... could someone who's played Heavy Rain explain to my the context and acceptability of the sexual content in Heavy Rain? Because I've heard nothing but bad things about it (aside from the "lololol naked polygon boobs, so hawt.").


----------



## Shirker (Feb 8, 2013)

I've never played it, but I've seen 2 full walkthroughs of it. When Madison isn't being a damsel in distress or having nightmares about rape, she's there to act as a support for the main character, Ethan. She literally has little to no purpose to the story, so the sexual content, even when they're clearly trying to make it plot relevant, just seems tacked on simply due to the _character's_ own irrelevance.

It's pretty creepy....


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Which is basically what I've heard.

I was hoping that was wrong so Cage didn't seem like quite such a hypocrite...


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

say violent video games are a "bigger safety threat in America" than guns.

Comparatively, 14% said the opposite.

19% went "Durrr iunno."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

one could probably kill with a cartridge or disc


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 10, 2013)

srs bsnss


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> srs bsnss



SLAP FIIIIIGGGHT!!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

I think they both need to be hogtied and shot.

But that's just me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

In relation to the words from Spector and Cage, an editor at GameSpot spoke of how he believes gaming doesn't need to grow up because  Cites examples as The Walking Dead, Spec Ops: The Line, BioShock Infinite, Braid, Passage, Persona 4, Mordern Warfare 2, Grand Theft Auto IV and Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

, United States House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi isn't sold on video games causing violent crimes. She states her defense saying that Japan has "the most violent games than the rest," but has the lowest mortality rate from gun violence. She adds that the difference might be in that Japan may have better gun laws than America does.

In addition,  by two professors from two Texas universities (one of which is one the most highly-rated Christian universities) and one representative from the Centre for European Economic Research indicates a sharp decline in violent crimes since the increase in sales of violent video games. Between 1994 and 2010, the number of violent crimes among youth offenders has decreased by more than half. Since 1996, the sale of video games has more than doubled.

Suck it, NRA.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 16, 2013)

John Romero at Squeenix?


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh dear God no.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> Oh dear God no.



Why? They're actually a decent enough third party publisher. And this is coming from a guy who really doesn't give a shit about any Square Enix franchise.

Human Revolution, Hitman Absolution, Tomb Raider (Which I could care less but you seem to be all over that shit)?

I'm more worried about Romero's complete lack of vision ever since he shat Daikatana.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

I was talking about the John Romero. He seems to be a limp dick flapping in the breeze ever since he parted from Carmack.

Emphasis on the "dick" part.

I agree with you on the Squenix part (though in all fairness those titles are TECHNICALLY first party now since Eidos and subsequently IO and Crystal Dynamics are owned by Squenix). Deus Ex: HR was fucking astounding, I still want to play Hitman: Absolution and I never had interest in Hitman before, and Tomb Raider finally has me interested for the first time ever. And I have my eye on their new teased game - Murdered: Soul Suspect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

"Technically", yeah. But it doesn't really change my opinion on their relationship since they couldn't be more separated from Square Enix Japan slave owner bullshit. They are usually left to their own devices, especially since their games are turning a profit.

Kinda like how Sega of Japan is shit (NO BAYONETTA 2, NYEH.) whilst Sega of America is a top tier third party publisher (The Cave reminds me that games can be genuinely entertaining and funny AND well written at the same time, Behemoth of the PC RTS market).


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Technically", yeah. But it doesn't really change my opinion on their relationship since they couldn't be more separated from Square Enix Japan slave owner bullshit. They are usually left to their own devices, especially since their games are turning a profit.



Very true. They don't get the kind of interference that people believe other publishers make abuse of.




> Kinda like how Sega of Japan is shit (NO BAYONETTA 2, NYEH.) whilst Sega of America is a top tier third party publisher (The Cave reminds me that games can be genuinely entertaining and funny AND well written at the same time, Behemoth of the PC RTS market).



Does that mean Sega of Japan was behind Aliens: Colonial Marines?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Does that mean Sega of Japan was behind Aliens: Colonial Marines?



Nah, that was Sega of America. Not that they could know that Gearbox would burn their money to make several botched versions of the game only to lazily outsource it (And i don't know, fucking smoke it?) during the span of 6 years. And then some to make Borderlands 2, of course.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if it makes them better or worse that for six years they were completely oblivious to what was going on right in front of their face.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Definitely worse considering Sega's good work relationship with a handful of independent developers. Even the developers whose relationship they cut because of mediocre sales had decent development cycles. Like Obsidian and Alpha Protocol, which I fucking love by the way. This was Gearbox's developers being unprofessional cunts, plain and simple.

This was basically Silicon Knights 2.0 only worse and Gearbox isn't going bankrupt because those fuckers are loaded with Borderlands money.

Edit: Gah, my post is a mess. I need to sleep.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Gearbox are the scumbugs for sure (though hey, at least a decent game came out of the money). Sega are just empty shells.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

It's hard to know what's what in the middle of the blame game but after Duke Nukem Forever and how Gearbox had apparently fixed what was a broken game, shamelessly lying to everyone just to profit on its meme status (Because the game was still a profit for them), I'm not trusting these guys ever again. Aliens was simple cause and effect.

And now they have the right to the Duke Nukem IP. Oh well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it's funny seeing the difference in how they were handled.

They still claimed to be "proud" of DNF.

They just ignored Aliens.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

I've learned the hard way not to expect good games from Gearbox unless it's called Borderlands.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

Seeing that Bungie quote about FPS, the ever so growing role of multiplayer and this sudden nostalgia I'm having for the 90s, early 00s games...

...man I really hope the next Doom and Half-Life won't cater to modern conventions much. I just want a great, potentially meaty singleplayer campaign without the bloat and dumbing down the genre has gone through

no XP, no customization, no weapon limit, no health regen, no cinematics, no aiming nerf in favor of ADS, no quest design, no heavy reliance on cover and so on

just make it fun


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

>No customization

Fuck you, customization is awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't really care about that, would rather focus on shooting :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Then don't customize and just shoot.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

oh wait, when I mean customization, I mean upgrades  Stuff that helps you with the game. Cosmetics and such are alright, I guess. But things like collecting xp to help with recoil, damage, reload times and aim are bollocks. Give me all the tools I need from the get-go and let me figure out how to be effective, let me have fun, let me experiment. Learning curves, skills and all that jazz. Upgrades make sense for hybrids like Deus Ex, or hell, even for Bioshock. But I wouldn't want to see them in the likes of Doom or HL.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

dear journalists

please stop asking him any more questions

thx


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2013)

Water is wet, PC's are better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking at user reviews for Aliens: Colonial Marines, you can clearly see where the negative impact of video game reviews has had an impact. 8.75 is now used for a "fun game, a lot of bugs/glitches and really short, but still pretty cool, muddy textures and screen-tearing."

If I had the energy I'd look for the Professor Farnsworth "I don't want to live on this planet anymore" picture.

But reading this shit... it just... it just drained me...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry Krobro, but boo-fucking-hoo....


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

You're right.

I used "impact" twice in the same sentence. 

I'm just going to go kill myself now.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2013)

Pfft... 

I'm just saying that the (admittedly) overly forgiving state of user reviews (or game reviews in general) shouldn't get you so down. Leaving aside my feelings toward reviews period, on the totem pole of atrocities driven upon the video game industry, user reviews are pretty low. Think of it this way: think of how many people wrote said forgiving reviews... now think of who actually bought the game overall after word of Gearbox's... *ahem*... handiwork got out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

My "downiness" is an exaggeration, just as everything I've ever said for the past however many years here has been. I would think people would have started to pick up on that fact by now.

But it is still a sad state of affairs. It only really further cements claims from the likes of more arrogant parties like Manveer Heir and Rod Fergusson about the concept of the numbered review basis. I would like to see a world that goes beyond mere numbers, but alas. It still dictates the average intelligence basis of the community anymore - the same league where people praise Day 1 DLC costumes for one game and admonish it for another.

And it still cracked into number one for the week in the UK. Then again, what _hasn't_?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

It's actually kind of like how I was just looking through something on Twitter and I was seeing replies from folks about the art director of _Gears of War_ making his comments regarding never having a lead female character. The slew of people saying "Good" and "Women don't belong in this game" and "It's a stupid idea anyway" is still baffling. I'd be less surprised if they weren't the _only_ responses I saw. Hundreds of them.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2013)

PS3 and Vita owners better jump on this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

"Crossbuy" one of the best 2D top-down action games and have it available to 2 consoles?

Nice one for Sonyfags for a change.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Activision laid off thirty employees worldwide and are going to start cutting back on "licensed" games.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Xcom Enemy Unknown. Which version should I get?

I can get the PS3 version for new $40, the PC version is $50, and there is a store that has the collectors edition for sale for $60


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

If anything has a pc version, get the pc version. Get eeeeeet


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2013)

It's 60% off at GMG and you can apply a 20% voucher making it 20$.

Go on over to GreenManGaming.com


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Visceral is rumored to be affected by layoffs at EA.



> Electronic Arts has laid off a number of development staff in both Los Angeles and Montreal, the publisher confirmed today.
> 
> We're hearing from multiple sources that they've shut down Visceral Montreal, the studio behind upcoming shooter Army of Two: The Devil's Cartel, but EA wouldn't confirm or deny that news.
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Recent tweet seems to indicate Visceral Montreal _was_ closed (or hit very heavily with lay-offs and remaining folks shipped off), but Visceral Redwood Shores is still alive. As far as I can tell the former was handling the new Army of Two, but Redwood is the one behind Dead Space.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

The more and more I read it seems like I will be wanting no part of next gen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 22, 2013)

Can anybody tell me something about Splinter Cell: Conviction? I have a chance to pick up the original, premiere release copy for like 4,5$. Is it a good game? Never played a Splinter Cell game, except the first one, and that was so long ago...

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd say it's worth it. It's not as stealthy as previous incarnations, from my limited experience, but I still think it's a really fun game - especially for that price.

And Sam Fisher is a badass and it'll be the last time you get to hear Michael Ironside as Fisher.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> The more and more I read it seems like I will be wanting no part of next gen.



This has nothing to with with Next Gen though, this is classic EA destroying every developing team it owns if they don't bring Call of Duty numbers. Same old, same old.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

It's not like the Montreal studios were that great. Army of Two was a piss-poor series and barely made sales to justify a studio dedicated to it anymore. This is also the studio that was responsible for most of the Wii ports or Wii games EA put out, which speaks volumes.

EA LA nailed it with the Medal of Honor reboot but Warfighter was basically an abomination. And we all know what happened to C&C.

It's not that they aren't bringing in "Call of Duty numbers" - they were repeatedly bringing it overall poor numbers.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Conviction was serious fun. Especially if you go for everything in the game (challenges, higher difficulty, co-op). Fisher was definitely a badass in it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

*Ubisoft CEO doesn't want to wait seven years for next console generation*



> Speaking with MCV, Guillemot said the firm doesn’t “want to wait seven years for the next,” console.
> 
> “The consoles have taken a long time, we’ve been saying it for a long time. Once those consoles come, we can let creative people more risk, and they feel they can take more risk because new consoles can be more open,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2013)

PS4 has a really cool architecture. It will make making games for it much easier and similar to PCs, which will allow more good ports (I wish we got inFamous etc on PC... so many PS3 exclusives), but at the same time, it will mean the console will reach it's peak fater. This will make the life cycle shorter. Which is a good thing, since PS4 won't be as powerful as your typical higher-shelf PC.


Krory said:


> I'd say it's worth it. It's not as stealthy as previous incarnations, from my limited experience, but I still think it's a really fun game - especially for that price.
> 
> And Sam Fisher is a badass and it'll be the last time you get to hear Michael Ironside as Fisher.


Thanks, I'll get it then. I vaguely remember this had some cool style... 

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 23, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Can anybody tell me something about Splinter Cell: Conviction? I have a chance to pick up the original, premiere release copy for like 4,5$. Is it a good game? Never played a Splinter Cell game, except the first one, and that was so long ago...
> 
> //HbS



i recommend it. Its a nice though short action/stealth game.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Can anybody tell me something about Splinter Cell: Conviction? I have a chance to pick up the original, premiere release copy for like 4,5$. Is it a good game? Never played a Splinter Cell game, except the first one, and that was so long ago...
> 
> //HbS


I rage quit it after I beat a mission where I was a fucking soldier killing brown people with loud rifles in broad daylight like some third person shooter. It was some Sam Fisher flashback, but highly inappropriate for a Splinter Cell game to have to play through that level.

Game was ok up till then, but I like the slow thoughtful stealth games more than the FAST STAB YOU IN THE FACE AND/OR NECK ones.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2013)

I like how Cliffy compares Valve's f2p cosmetic item-based microtransaction policy with EA's 60$ boxed game day 1 DLC paymium policy


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2013)

Because it is pretty much the same when it's a bunch of alternate outfits, armors that do nothing, and weapons that are obsolete in the first ten minutes of the game. Kind of like when people jumped for joy when there was a super-powered alternate outfit as Day 1 for Revengeance. Apparently that's super-different.

The ignorance in the community is getting to be too much to take.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2013)

And on to other news...



> Beyond: Two Souls writer David Cage has stated that he didn’t consciously make the game’s star female, and that the games industry still needs to think hard about the issue of gender. He believes the tide is slowly changing, however.
> 
> Speaking with MCV, Cage said of his decision to cast Ellen Page as his lead in Beyond, “I don’t feel I consciously ‘opted’ for a female character, it is just the story I wanted to tell that drove the decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> Because it is pretty much the same when it's a bunch of alternate outfits, armors that do nothing, and weapons that are obsolete in the first ten minutes of the game.



Except it's not the same by any stretch of the imagination since it's all integrated within an online player economy, you can actually make money with the bullshit cosmetic items you receive and Valve only encourages people to do it. I've made over 500 euros and one of my best friends makes a living off this shit.

EA only wants that sweet gameplay related micro-transaction money for a fucking single player game for itself. But being a greedy prick is all fine because it's "optional". 



Krory said:


> Kind of like when people jumped for joy when there was a super-powered alternate outfit as Day 1 for Revengeance. Apparently that's super-different.



Aside from the blindest of Konami/Platinum Game fanboys, I've barely seen any positive reaction to the bullshit DLC plan that Revengeance has.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> And on to other news...



Fair words from the mouth of a man that I'm not quite sure actually said them.

/obligatoryshitonDavidCagepost.



Deathbringerpt said:


> But being a greedy prick is all fine because it's "optional".



Well yeah....


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2013)

Suzuki considering kickstarting Shenmue 3? That would have a helluva expensive funding goal, seeing how the first two games cost 50mill+ $ each


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimquisition: Emotions, Polygons, and Ellen Page

Watch it!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2013)

Sterling? No thanks. Judging from the title, he'll probably say some stuff I agree with... which makes me nauseous.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 5, 2013)

why the fuck are disgaea games left off ps3 psn? what makes vita so good for them...assholes


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 6, 2013)

GABEN
Goodbye Tears
GABEN
Hello Courage
Uchu Keiji GABEN! 





No wonder it's taking him so long to get out episode 3. Guy has to protect the universe and all.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 6, 2013)

So apparently the developers of Crysis 3 had a complete working version of the game ready to ship for the Wii U.

It wasn't released for the Wii U because of EA wanted Nintendo to install Origin on the Wii U Console and Nintendo wouldn't go along with it. 

It looks like EA is basically trying to force always online connectivity on to game Consoles. This actually could explain why the next Xbox is rumoured to have always online functionality. From the look of things EA has convinced Microsoft to play along with them.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2013)

Yerli talked about the working WiiU version, but I haven't heard about that Origin part. Any source for that?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 6, 2013)

> “We did have Crysis 3 running on the Wii U. We were very close to launching it. But there was a lack of business support between Nintendo and EA on that. Since we as a company couldn’t launch on the Wii U ourselves — we don’t have a publishing license — Crysis 3 on Wii U had to die.”



Source(with the link to the original source)


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

Yerli at it again


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't played TF2 for a long time. Can you get every single item without spending a cent? If not, then he is right about it being pay-2-win. If you can, he's not.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think you can. But what matters is how those items influence the gameplay and power levels. You're not going to get better and have better chances at winning with cosmetic items  And while I hear there are a couple of purchasable weapons, they don't add much and apparently the stock weapons are better than those.

He criticized the wrong game. Like previously CliffyB who compared EA model to Valve model.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2013)

There are a lot of weapons for sale that are simply more powerful in most or all situations than other weapons. I wasn't sure if they were obtainable without paying, but since they are not, TF2 IS a pay-2-win.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

But TF2 isn't even based on unlockables or progression system. You get everything you need from the get go. You're not gimped. You might get more powerful weapons in the store (this is the first time I hear of that), but in the end it's up to you and your skill how you handle them. It doesn't break the balance significantly. You can also trade. 
It's not like you either have to grind for hours to get some upgrades that'll get you better aim, reduced recoil, more damage, more health, armor, grenades etc or just purchase them.

I know there are a lot of people who haven't spent a dime on TF2 and have yet to complain about this model and any injustice it carries. No, the only thing they complain is about people getting crazy for silly cosmetic items  Today is the first day I heard anyone label it as p2w.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2013)

> Sometime today, the 7th. March 2013, Anita Sarkeesian will finally release her first Video from the series "Tropes vs. Women", that was kickstartered on June 16, 2012.
> I will update the OP when the Video-Link is available.
> 
> The first video will be called
> ...


.........


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2013)

TF2 is not pay to win.

God I hate what that game has become. Are there such things as vanilla TF2 servers that disable all the manbaby stuff? Distill it back to a real game, y'know?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone on gaf actually talked about vanilla servers. Maybe ask in the TF2 thread on here?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> You might get more powerful weapons in the store (this is the first time I hear of that), but in the end it's up to you and your skill how you handle them.


If two equally skilled players battle, and one wins because he bought the better gun, that *is* exactly the definition of pay-2-win.


Stumpy said:


> God I hate what that game has become. Are there such things as vanilla TF2 servers that disable all the manbaby stuff? Distill it back to a real game, y'know?


This is why I stopped playing, after Medic update it went downhill, and I couldn't find any reliable vanilla servers 

//HbS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 8, 2013)

none of u has sim city ? shit looks like garbage, need internet on all the time, dumb


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2013)

The game is excellent, but it has it's flaws.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Mar 8, 2013)

Re installed system shock 2. Impressive sound


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2013)

good news for PS owners



great game. Sorta like Silent Hill meets Twin Peaks.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 13, 2013)

^Cool. I remember TotalBiscuit covering this game and being mad that I couldn't play it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 14, 2013)

This should give you guys a chuckle or 2..

OS


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, fuckholes, Omikron: The Nomad Soul was just . So why not  and go show David Cage that you liked it when his games actually had gameplay? And were actually good?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> The game is excellent, but it has it's flaws.
> 
> //HbS



people are saying the games sim citizens don't act the way they should, like previous games, and the cities are too small.  

and day one dlc ....

sounds bad.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2013)

Found this in a youtube Ken video (SSF4):

FIGHT! → Uhh.. → Jump backwards → Hadouken! → Did I hit him? → Yes → Hadouken → Did I hit him? → No → What'd he do? → Knocked me down → Is he close? → No → **** it → SHORYUKEN!!!111! → Am I KO'd yet? → Yes → THIS IS BULL****! → Was that Round 2? → Yes → Did I learn anything? → Yes → Seriously? → No.

Brilliance <3


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 15, 2013)

so, therer's an RE6 L4D2 crossover project going on


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2013)

I can dig it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2013)

Capcom makes a brilliant move





> Dungeons & Dragons: Shadow over Mystara and Dungeons & Dragons: Tower of Doom are belt action RPGs, essentially precursors to Dragon’s Crown. Vanillware lead and Dragons Crown director George Kamitani actually worked on those two titles. Capcom ported both games for Sega Saturn as Dungeons & Dragons Collection, but the Japan-only compilation is pretty rare and can be expensive. Soon, everyone will be able to purchase and play these games at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2013)

Colonial Marines needs to get its shit together. Sim City 5 has been a worthy challenger so far


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2013)

^ it's a terrible game


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2013)

I know that. I'm talking about their respective launch


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2013)

Except ACM was believed to have promise.

SimCity was always going to suck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2013)

... again...


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2013)

welp, I certainly didn't see any promise in ACM


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Except ACM was believed to have promise.
> 
> SimCity was always going to suck.



I would flip those personally.

Alien/s branded video games don't work because James Cameron in general is so singular in influence to FPS games that it is so core to the experience already.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2013)

can't say I'm surprised



> Breaking: John Riccitiello steps down as CEO of Electronic Arts. More to follow.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't tell if Larry Probst taking the reins again is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2013)

Does the figurehead even matter anymore?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

I guarantee nine out of ten people would blame Riccitiello for everything that went wrong with EA and all of their subsidiary developers. So it's more of a matter of, "Will people sigh a huge sigh of relief and think this will actually change anything or will they begin to chant the Doom song as they predict that a league of asteroids will begin plummeting to the Earth at any moment as this surely spells the end of civilization."

Those are pretty much the only two options when it comes to a vast majority of the gaming community.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2013)

Those people are morons so who really gives a shit about them, I know EA doesn't.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Actually EA _does_.

Because those are the morons most willing to part with their (parents') money.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2013)

No I think you are wrong with that, the majority of people who buy video games are still the people who know absolutely nothing about the company at all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

But the people that would make those comments clearly know nothing about the company at all, as well, because they seem to think it actually matters.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 18, 2013)

Felt like posting some systems.

*Spoiler*: _Derp_


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfrsvfcZ8ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Publishers (publishers except Capcom) told Dontnod Entertainment (Remember Me) , and furthermore you can't have a female lead that has a romantic or sexual interest in a male character because it will make the player feel "awkward."

EDIT: .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 19, 2013)

Decided to get back to a jap. game I haven't touched in months. This is surely going to be fun.

Hello peeps.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Publishers (publishers except Capcom) told Dontnod Entertainment (Remember Me) , and furthermore you can't have a female lead that has a romantic or sexual interest in a male character because it will make the player feel "awkward."
> 
> EDIT: .



.                 smh


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, it could be worse.

They could have... hm...

...hm...


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

Thinking about it, were there any big hits starring a female lead? There probably were, but can't recall any atm


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Well... Tomb Raider, now.  But for the most part, this is probably _why_ we never see that kind of thing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

I know ACIII: Liberation hit around 600k sales. Not sure if that's good for a Vita game or not, but Ubisoft said they were satisfied with it and I hear quite often about how good of a character Aveline was.

Does _Silent Hill 3_ count as a big hit?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja DLC announced


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

I like behind the scenes stuff, sometimes, but I don't think it's a real strong selling point for a DLC. But the other stuff sounds cool. New level, whole new gameplay mechanic (essentially).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

Well the western shit must have only identical manly men "protagonists" in baggy clothes and short haircuts, granted. That's like 90% of all the western games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Seemingly in response to the whole ordeal, Ann Lemay (writer for BioWare, namely responsible for the _Omega_ DLC and the character of Nyreen)  of getting the idea of a potentially all-female lead cast approved and responds to the bullshit.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2013)

That seems unrelated however because diversity has never been a problem in team based RPGs.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Which only makes the situation worse.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2013)

Richard Garriot says .

I guess that would be more credible if he didn't list Peter Molyneux as one of the "greats," putting him in the same league as Will Wright and Chris Roberts.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2013)

I couldn't find the thread for _The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct_, but .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

I can appreciate going full-blown on a PC, can understand that... but to pair it with such an ignorant thought? Lulz. Even if it could have been a joke (which has sounded questionable apparently).


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah, maybe he was joking?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

It's hard to tell. Seems a lot of people are unconvinced.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2013)

the new TWD game is already in the steam top 10 sellers list 

why

oh why am I not surprised...


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Because people want to see how hilariously bad it is.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2013)

The TWD game is a spectacle. It's a twenty car pileup people want to ogle the wreckage.



Console games are not dead. Social games and MMOs might be sinking though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Actually just linked that last page but I don't think anyone read it. It was a good read.

But yeah... I think TWD managed to top ACM in pure suckage. ACM was more of, "It looked so promising..." I don't think anything expected anything good from TWD and it was just... wow.

I like the "Merlenderl" nickname it has received.

EDIT: You would think after Dragon Age: Origins I would pay more attention to how video game abbreviations are affected by emotes.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2013)

I see there's a 60€ Star Trek game coming out in one month. sniff, sniff...smells like a flop


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2013)

Vita getting some good titles lately


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

When it comes time to vote for a new Gaming Department mod, I know you guys will do the right thing and vote for me.

_Just sayin'_.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Krory where you going with that gun of yours? Gonna shoot your old lady ?

Velocity better check it


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not even sure what the Hell you just said.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2013)

Darksiders & Red Faction Armageddon for =< $1

+

Darksiders 2 & Red Faction Guerrilla = < Average (currently 6.80)

E! Online


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2013)

GDC stream for Kojima's stuff. Starting in like 25 minutes


----------



## Lulu (Mar 30, 2013)

I see a bioshock infinite vs tomb raider in competition for Game of the year


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2013)

I was just talking about how I have this weird relationship between the two. I think I like TR more but BioInf is by far the superior game, in every aspect, without a doubt in the world. BioInf _should_ be game of the year, no questions.

Though I still swear by TR.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2013)

Trial of the Gods Co-op mode revealed

and another indie gem is coming to PS. Damn, Vita is shaping up to be an indie paradise.

It's a great stealth-puzzle-platformer with a hilarious ending.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ULWuuIN6PA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2013)

Frozen Synapse coming to iOS and Android


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

, remarking that if Poker and Chess can be considered sports, why not virtual gaming? He says that he views sports as two possibilities - physical and mental - and video games fall into the latter, and that there's no reason to debunk competitive gaming as a sport as they share the same mentalities as physical sports.

He also speaks of how he believes in five to ten years, Chinese games will come to the foreground and he would like them to spread some Chinese culture to the rest of the world. He also says his ideal game would be one where players are free to make their own choices, but it's still possible to make the "wrong choice."



			
				Jet Li said:
			
		

> "I told the American developers that killing innocents in a game will gather some negative energy, but positive energy can be claimed by doing the right things. This will lead to players having multiple choices at each turn."


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Jet Li...not quite getting the point plus trying to promote Chinese cheating as par for the course.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

And people wonder why nobody wants to take gamers seriously.  Even when someone defends our notions and rights, "HERPDERP WHAT A MORON."


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> And people wonder why nobody wants to take gamers seriously.  Even when someone defends our notions and rights, "HERPDERP WHAT A MORON."



Gamers have some sort of special rights compared to...human beings?  Don't speak of fucking "rights," dude, like gamers are an oppressed people.  That is so low on the fucking totem pole.

I'm just wondering what the fuck he's talking about with negative and positive energy.  This isn't tai chi chuan.  This is gaming and narrative.

Competitive gaming is just that...gaming.  I just happen to be a little more restrictive into what I'd call a sport.  I don't consider NASCAR a sport and I certainly do not consider poker a sport.  Am I going to suddenly think Starcraft PvP is one because I like the game?  No.

What's next?  Monopoly?

Or wait how about Battleship or Rock, Paper, Scissors?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2013)

Sure, why not? There are Rock, Paper, Scissors, competitions.

Stop slippin' on the slope, ya slipup.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

.

I figure this is relevant considering how often Ebert spoke up against video games and was so heavily against them being considered "art," arguably making him one of the biggest - for lack of a better term - enemies of the gaming community and industry. Personally, found the whole thing rather ignorant of him but aside from that, it's quite unfortunate and cancer is never pleasant.

Considered making a thread for this but I can imagine how most people would react.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Well it's not like one is saying "I'm glad he's dead" or anything, as he was a prick about video games and games like _Journey_ proving him the fuck wrong, but just be comforted knowing that he departed completely wrong in his assertion that a game can't be art.  That is one thing a video game CAN be.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a moot point since he wouldn't have been able to admit it due to his pride. We all know he was wrong, but it means little if hte person that needs convincing can't be convinced.

But yeah, similar sentiments.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the only anti-game guy that if dead would cause celebration would be that twatwaffle Jack Thompson.

Or maybe that Australian douche...


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

Thompson got disbarred. Works for me.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Works for me. 

Now then, Trent Reznor needs to make more gaming soundtracks.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

So does David Bowie.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Combine both of them to collaboration with the next Bioshock. 

Then again I'd rather solo Trent Reznor to scarier games.  His Quake work was nice'ums. :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

And keep Bowie to games like _Omikron_. :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2013)

Krory said:


> .
> 
> I figure this is relevant considering how often Ebert spoke up against video games and was so heavily against them being considered "art," arguably making him one of the biggest - for lack of a better term - enemies of the gaming community and industry. Personally, found the whole thing rather ignorant of him but aside from that, it's quite unfortunate and cancer is never pleasant.
> 
> Considered making a thread for this but I can imagine how most people would react.



"Biggest enemy" is a gross overstatement, I doubt most people who play games even know who he is. Not that labeling games as "art" will somehow make them suddenly more accepted and valued. The meaning of term has been so widely stretched to fit each organization or individual idea of what "art" is, it became a label snobs use to label their form of entertainment as a way of setting themselves apart from the "peasants". Whether people dispute and argue with each other about the issue, it's not what's going to change the perception of the common folk.

Jack Thompson? Now there was an asshole that actually wanted to hurt and denounce the video game industry, him and the archaic australian classification board.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2013)

So, the Kickstarter for Torment: Tides of Numenera will end in one hour. So pledge pledge pledge in order to get to the last stretch goal!!! (though you'll probably be able to continue pledging through paypal even after the KS ends).



BlueDemon said:


> stretch goal, baby!!!


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEIwu-nBzOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

(after having previously worked for Epic Games and Microsoft) to continue his mercenary career as a "closer." No word on where he'll head next.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2013)

Roger Ebert is a moron and Jet Li is a bro


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, who cares, the whole poll is shitty as hell. Company being a dick to gamers is worse than fucking oil spill and stealing millions? Yeah right.

Internet people being retarded, doing retarded polls.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

I was honestly not expecting that post from HbS.

First Scorp and I agree on something, now this?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2013)

Not sure if this is an insult or not  either way the fabric of the universe is collapsing.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

It could go either way.

Though it's kind of worrisome if what Peter Moore said was even responsible for a single percentage of their votes for this. I wouldn't doubt that it's true, though I also wouldn't doubt that the truth was stretched.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2013)

Obviously EA's scope of responsibility doesn't compare to companies that have sunk the economy and the environment to new standards of craptastic.

But it says something about them as a gaming company that they have pissed enough people to vote them to the top


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Obviously EA's scope of responsibility doesn't compare to companies that have sunk the economy and the environment to new standards of craptastic.
> 
> But it says something about them as a gaming company that they have pissed enough people to vote them to the top



Well like I said, if one of what Peter Moore says is true, it's not very surprising that they one and considering how the voting is handled it's quite easy for someone to abuse the vote system which, come on let's face it, is the specialty of internet trolls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2013)

>PS3 broke
>Not sure if I should buy a new one or wait for new gen 


either way I AM FUCKED


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

don't they swap it out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2013)

swap what out?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

the broke one to a slim or something


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

^Oh but durr hurr the NOT AWSUM REVULOAUSHUNARY gameplay makes their points moot of the games.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Walt Williams said:
			
		

> Like I said, we have a very good PR department. They’re not so completely off the reservation as to go, “Wow, this is really fucked up! People are going to love it!”



It almost makes me wonder what it would've been like HAD they promoted Spec Ops like this, because one of the trailers was already kinda fucked up.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

, saying that the developers - including BioWare - do it themselves. He claims they had complete freedom, EA never stepped in, never said "You should do this" or "You shouldn't do this." The bad decisions they made are their own. He says the best analogy is that EA gives developers "just enough rope to hang themselves."

In the end he says the developers under EA seem to either "do too much or do too little" since as indie developers they need to be more conservative, whereas they had infinite resources under EA and some developers either try to take too many creative risks or just break down and cry.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Somebody wants their paycheck. 

No, EA does plenty to fuck it up. They're the oversight after all.  The responsibility still weighs on them.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Except he doesn't work for them anymore - hasn't for six months - and he has taken plenty of potshots at them since.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't read his bio, just his statements.

As games evolve though we'll get a lot more of this producer vs. itself, producer vs. developer, developer vs. exec and so on.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

I think people who believe that most publishers go in hands-on and try to fundamentally change story elements or character designs or things of that nature of a game are kidding themselves.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

It's happened before...if not with the story then the games themselves.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

It's happened before but nine times out of ten, publishers don't give a darn as long as the game is functional and gets released on time.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2013)

his gesticulation annoys me to no end. I never cared about metacritic. First time I heard about it was last year 



raizen28 said:


> i dont know what the hell is goin here, but im getting Total War Rome 2 and downloading some more empire mods. that is all



just be prepared that it's going to make your machine sweat


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

And I have yet to watch Sess' video on it but what I dislike about Metacritic is how publishers use it to pick out developers sometimes, how it's used to make a basis of sales, how it's used to dictate bonuses and success (Bethesda's contract with Obsidian stipulated they had to reach a certain Metacritic score or else they would receive no bonuses or any of the sort for their work - it came in one point under in one console, while the other console and PC were above the mark, and thus Obsidian lost out on money and that is why they had to cut their studio in half).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2013)

Krory said:


> I think people who believe that most publishers go in hands-on and try to fundamentally change story elements or character designs or things of that nature of a game are kidding themselves.


Well, it's not like that, not usually. Publishers don't come in and go "_WE WANT GARRUS TO ROMANCE TALI!_", nah. It's more of a "_we don't like this new and innovative mechanic, people might not like it, we insist you developers play it safe and do the usual thing you've done in our last 7 games in this series_".

Direct involvement is rare, indirect threats and pushing in a "safe, annual update" type of release (yet another MMS FPS like MoH, you get the idea) is *very* common.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

temporarily, saying that everyone will be reinstated when they have secured more projects.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> .



Content, he says.

I sure appreciated that 5$ horse armor "content" that did absolutely jack shit, Pete.

People wouldn't be so upset at day 1 DLC if you didn't go full Jew on us, using it as a bland marketing engine.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> P*eople wouldn't be so upset* at day 1 DLC if you didn't go full Jew on us, using it as a bland marketing engine.



Yes they would.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2013)

I like your style.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2013)

Still haven't played FC3. Uplay puts me off and usually get bored of openworld games fast. But it's interesting that many people, especially the reviewers missed the game's attempted message and satire.



don't remember if I posted this in the thread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2013)

Black Mask and Penguin confirmed

The Survival horror syndrome. I keep telling you, people. It's slowly but surely coming.

This particular series is completely fucking dead now.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW_Ct49H1ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol, Beyond's cover looking like a movie poster.

Is that ironic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Lol, Beyond's cover looking like a movie poster.
> 
> Is that ironic?



The words "Willem Dafoe" makes it the best game cover of 2103.

Now *that's* ironic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But yeah, it's hollywood-esqe as fuck.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2013)

FUCK.

Paradox and Stardock were bidding for this, what the fuck can Gearbox even do with this?


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2013)

Ruin it?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2013)

that's no small number


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, EA. It was bound to happen anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2013)

more on it, might be "just" hundreds


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2013)

so, the Star Trek game is off to a great start it seems


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2013)

So I can't shake the feeling that this E3 will be the one to announce Half Life 2: Episode 3. It won't of course. It never is.... but I feel like it will. Because of the Steam Box.... right?

Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Because you still hold on to hope.

We just need to crush that hope, and extinguish it from your soul.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't worry George, Valve are not going to have a public booth at E3, Doug said so. 

"noir comic" cutscenes 

of course they could announce it at a private booth or make surprise appearance at Sony or MS, but that's unlikely. I have a feeling that Valve might not be on next gen consoles.

And according to Gabe in March we can expect Steambox prototypes in 3-4 months.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 26, 2013)

Wondering if I should get _Chrono Trigger_ or _Shadow of the Colossus_...or at least, which one I should go for first. (I keep hearing good things about both games.)


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2013)

^Why not get both? Neither game is what I would call pricey at this point.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone else here who follows this site?



lovely stuff


----------



## creative (Apr 29, 2013)

...i can't shake this feeling of wanting to play final fantasy crystal chronicles again. You'd think out of all the games nintendo would revive for the wiiu or 3ds, they would have just ported the original and just slapped on wi-fi.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2013)

So, I bought the ICO/SotC HD rerelease last week and finally got around to playing it. ICO is stresses me out. In a good way.

Also, I had no clew those horns were actually on the kid's head. I assumed it was a helmet.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2013)

Bethesda teasing again



not related to BGS, so probably Wolfenstein. More on gamespot soon. Tired of all these teases btw.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2013)

Hey how about we have a thread about video game OST composers?


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2013)

lol, that's....cute


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2013)

aaaand another one bites the dust it seems


----------



## Gino (May 9, 2013)

Well that sucks ass.....


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> aaaand another one bites the dust it seems





Gino said:


> Well that sucks ass.....



I share sentiments with this comment posted in Kotaku:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbIMLz4ei7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2013)

Dead Space 3 doesn't sell 5 million units. What a shocker.


----------



## creative (May 9, 2013)

but dead space 3 still made mad money, right?

sure it didn't make anybody rich, but sure it hasn't been a complete loss?


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

Why.



creative said:


> but dead space 3 still made mad money, right?
> 
> sure it didn't make anybody rich, but sure it hasn't been a complete loss?



I'm sure it probably did, it's EA's opinion on the matter that's critical to the franchise.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 10, 2013)

Best Kingdom Hearts ever.


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2013)

creative said:


> but dead space 3 still made mad money, right?
> 
> sure it didn't make anybody rich, but sure it hasn't been a complete loss?



well, about that



Goldfarb is an ex-DICE dev



Deathbringerpt said:


> Why.



I'm sure those numbers are shipped copies, not sold copies. 

At least I hope so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

Whatever it is

Sweet.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6uVnR9B2vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2013)

Modern Gamers vs. Super Metroid




Weep for Video Games.


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2013)

man, that's just sad.

Never played Super Metroid, but watched a stream of someone playing it. 'twas cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Modern Gamers vs. Super Metroid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel so fucking old right now.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I feel so fucking old right now.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2013)

Best game I've ever played.


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2013)

> Phil Fish and his latest victim are combining Minesweeper with Vanquish. The twist? It's a F2P iOS title





> A group of PhD students are combining Chrono Trigger with Chrono Trigger. The twist? It's a dating sim





> Keita Takahashi and David Jaffe are combining Hungry Hungry Hippos with Forza. The twist? It's westernized for an eastern audience





> Team ICO are combining Draw Something with Braid. The twist? It's only available after 4am in France



lol


----------



## αshɘs (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Mael (May 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

look at that new emoticon.
so big and shiny.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

lol wtf

whoever proposed that should get a medal


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2013)

so I'm finally done with XCOM

Anyone knows a game like it that I can play on the pc?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, there's Frozen Synapse from 2011. It's pretty great. It has a demo on steam, so check it out it interests you. TB did a WTF on it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jJrUY27O0Y[/YOUTUBE]




Otherwise, I'm not sure. Normally people recommend Jagged Alliance and the original X-COM. But I'm not sure if you only want newer games and I'm not that familiar with the genre.

--

other, yesterday was the first I heard about Sate of Decay, and right now it's the fastest selling XBLA title behind Minecraft and is getting good reviews


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

True to my habit of getting to play things way after everyone else, I have blown through FF1,2,3,and 4 recently. I will be skipping 5 and go straight to 6.

Four just became one of my favorite Final Fantasy games ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Wii U Software Showcase Recap

The trainwreck still hasn't end, it seems.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Jun 26, 2013)

So as it turns out, from their vids on Spec Ops and going forward, Muslim butthurt went strong against Bro Team Pill for mentioning Muhammed even though it wasn't even what they conveyed the first time with "And this is the profit Muhammed...Ali made in one fight."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_W8174U1sQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTjuJ-hyD8Y[/YOUTUBE]

 I'm dying over here. Watch it from when they start co-op @21:00

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdAW5FVj5n0[/YOUTUBE]

the sex scene from 34:20


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

:smb

An emoticon for the Gaming Dept.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2013)

The hover text


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2013)

hey what happened to the Gabe emote


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> :smb
> 
> An emoticon for the Gaming Dept.



Shoulda made a poll man. 

I also vote for the gabe emote.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 1, 2013)

So I have coupons for free Tomb Raider, Bioshock and Crysis 3. PC. But I think they are all shit so I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you get those with an AMD card? Maybe put them up on ebay or something? Or you can give it out for free for your fellow forumers


----------



## Mael (Jul 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So I have coupons for free Tomb Raider, Bioshock and Crysis 3. PC. But I think they are all shit so I don't know what to do with them.



Tomb Raider and Crysis 3 are indeed garbo, but Bioshock?

Son you've got issues.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So I have coupons for free Tomb Raider, Bioshock and Crysis 3. PC. But I think they are all shit so I don't know what to do with them.



If you don't want to play them, try trading them for other games or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Smells like a troll.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone see something wrong here?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't know how many people here follow Giantbomb, but Ryan Davis passed away:

‘Man of Steel 2′ On Fast Track With Zack Snyder And David Goyer Returning.

Speechless.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Don't know how many people here follow Giantbomb, but Ryan Davis passed away:
> 
> ‘Man of Steel 2′ On Fast Track With Zack Snyder And David Goyer Returning.
> 
> Speechless.


This basically destroyed my Monday, but that is not important compared to the joy that man brought to so many others' lives


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2013)

You will be missed Ryan.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 9, 2013)

Darksiders, Lollipop Chainsaw, Bayonetta, Katamari Forever, Ni No Kuni, Red Dead Redemption, LA Noire...

... Hmm, what should I play first...?



Lol, that happens to me all the time. XD




Naruto said:


> True to my habit of getting to play things way after everyone else, I have blown through FF1,2,3,and 4 recently. I will be skipping 5 and go straight to 6.
> 
> Four just became one of my favorite Final Fantasy games ever.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> :smb
> 
> An emoticon for the Gaming Dept.



:smb:smb:smb:smb

What is smb?



Mael said:


> Anyone see something wrong here?



Yeah, Poison Ivy isn't a video game character.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2013)

> What is smb?



Super Meat Boy

also, is the Gabe emote going to be reuploaded or what?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 9, 2013)

Bioness said:


> :smb:smb:smb:smb
> 
> What is smb?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snaionoxjos[/YOUTUBE]



Bioness said:


> Yeah, Poison Ivy isn't a video game character.



I'd say shes the only character in the list who doesn't shoot things with a gun.


----------



## Mael (Jul 9, 2013)

She's all melee, until she gets caught in Walker's Willy Pete strike. 

Then she's brulee...


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2013)

Some good satire here.



> *I feel that Nintendo games today are much easier which is why the Wii U might be failing. Back then, games were much more difficult and therefore gamers really enjoyed them so they continued to buy Nintendo games and systems. Do you feel the same way?
> *
> Satoru Iwata (president): I actually agree with your assessment. However, since you are speaking as a stockholder, you should agree with our strategy after you hear about the tests we have conducted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Steam Summer Sale is NOW


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got my copy of MGS: Legacy Collection.


----------



## Mael (Jul 19, 2013)

Time to get me some Quake 1 Collection for retro.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2013)

Seen that IGN gave that new Dynasty Warriors an 8.5

Watched a Giantbomb Quicklook of it, still the same shit.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Could you ever expect a Dynasty Warriors game to be anything different?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought, for a second...I'm sorry.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

It's okay, we all make mistakes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Seen that IGN gave that new Dynasty Warriors an 8.5
> 
> Watched a Giantbomb Quicklook of it, still the same shit.



Why you shouldn't trust reviews.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Unless it's ninety percent of the reviews for Aliens: Colonial Marines.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 21, 2013)

So if I buy the opposite of what reviewers say. I should be buying the best games there are?


----------



## Mael (Jul 21, 2013)

Gnome said:


> So if I buy the opposite of what reviewers say. I should be buying the best games there are?



Well not quite.  Reviewers jizzed themselves and all over The Last of Us and the game still turned out pretty decent.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2013)

I care more about quick looks and first impressions nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2013)

this


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2013)

I highly _highly _doubt there is one.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2013)

Which is funny because there's like 5 new ones per week.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2013)

Such is the problem. They all tend to be fanmade, which is synonymous with hot-garbage.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2013)

That's because the idea of a Nardo MMO usually attracts young unexperienced people who go on to make "Baby's first browser game".

There'd be some serious money in it though.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2013)

Basically. It's as if I (someone who hasn't made a videogame) were to jump up right now and go:

"It's time to crack open Unity-Free and make an _MMO_!"

It's not going to end well.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2013)

..._or will it?_


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2013)

I am pretty good with Unity.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gnome (Jul 24, 2013)

The first 2 are obvious, but Clinton, really? I tie Clinton's personality really closely to the sound of his voice, so now I'm imagining Sonic with Clinton's voice.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know when Sonic Underground was made but I was also of the impression that the internet destroyed Sonic's reputation along with his legions of Sonifags.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2013)

Underground came out in the really late 90s. '98 or '99, I think.

What's Sonic's shot reputation have to do with trivia...?


----------



## Mael (Jul 24, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Underground came out in the really late 90s. '98 or '99, I think.
> 
> What's Sonic's shot reputation have to do with trivia...?



Your mother...and that's noooooo gooooood.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Your mother...and that's noooooo gooooood.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2013)

Hotline Miami may be my game of the year again, playing through it again on my Vita/PS3 just brought into even clearer focus how perfect that game is.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol Amazon making an android based console


----------



## creative (Aug 9, 2013)

these mega pokemon evolutions remind me too much of digimon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

Fuck you, EA.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah, saw that. smh


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 23, 2013)

so, Flashback HD doesn't seem too hot


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2013)

^

Wow, guess I'm playing Ascension without an internet connection.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2013)

lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a1HTKWX15oo[/YOUTUBE]
poor  joe lol


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 30, 2013)

hahaha that game is ridiculous yeah


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2013)

Alien: Colonial Marines at 5 bucks discount and it's somehow managed to crawl into the top sellers chart.

People are so fucking dumb.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Say goodbye to your life.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2013)

I am going to advertise like a shameless whore


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 2, 2013)

Can any of you assholes help me get activated on Neogaf? Lovings forever.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

lol for how long have you been waiting? I got approved after 5 days or so. Signed up at the right time I guess.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 3, 2013)

3 years


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2013)

Didn't you get any response from the staff? Like your email address doesn't fit the criteria?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2013)

mmmm


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2013)

not sure about an MMO. Would like an SP campaign like those other games. But good on him.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 14, 2013)

looks nice


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 17, 2013)

Andrew Wilson named as new EA CEO


----------



## creative (Sep 18, 2013)

you can say what you want about the super best friends cast, but damn do they know vidya gaem news and calling bullshit in the industry.

check the article


----------



## Gino (Sep 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7dPgZIY4O-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2013)

Hiroshi Yamauchi died


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 28, 2013)

974 runs of the custom Super Mario Bros Time Trial level collected at Gamescom 2013.

[YOUTUBE]cTiJaWCaKas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone else played _The Puppeteer_ for PS3? 

If you haven't, you really should. Like, really. Its an amazing platformer (and yet so much more) that is ultimately going to be overlooked. And its only 40 bucks now I think.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> 974 runs of the custom Super Mario Bros Time Trial level collected at Gamescom 2013.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cTiJaWCaKas[/YOUTUBE]



Please gimme the youtube link.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2013)

X


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

What a great scam attempt


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2013)

he wrote a response


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2013)

and it continues lol


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Utter garbage.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Utter garbage.



What happens when feminism decides to go uninvited into video games.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2013)

uh-huh


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2013)

why


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> uh-huh


I don't understand why anyone would spend that much money on an android console
Or any android console
The games for android just aren't worth it


αshɘs said:


> why


Big publisher letting users influence their decisions? I like it.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2013)

It's just so weird. Squeenix never struck me as a company who listens to fans  They're really in big trouble, huh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2013)

With Tomb Raider and Sleeping Dogs both getting sequels, that whole "THESE GAMES UNDERPERFORMED" seems more and more like a bitchfit at 2 games not making CoD money rather than not being profitable. You can't have such a overinflated budget that 3 fucking million copies under a month isn't profitable, that's was a fucking joke then and it's a fucking joke now. Sleeping dogs made a little over a million and it's also getting a sequel.

Just get realistic expectations, Squeenix. Capcom is the one who handles the delusions.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2013)

so yeah, this happened:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so yeah, this happened:



Ouch, Crytek. Ouch.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 16, 2013)

Kickstarter is really a excellent idea.... gives indie games a real shot at making something to an AA title (eventually)


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2013)

vid about 20fps vs 30fps vs 60fps. Turn on HD and watch it in full screen. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Ouch, Crytek. Ouch.



it's like everything related to Ryse has been a mess with them


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2013)

Travis Beacham Tumblr

hahaha


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ouch, Crytek. Ouch.



"oh wow, I love dinner! Any tips on how to get into the games industry?"


----------



## Myri (Oct 17, 2013)

Question for anyone who played Kingdom of Amalur: Reckoning 

I'm level 26, and was wondering if the armor pack  (for Finesse, Might, and Sorcery) DLC was worth getting?


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQvlDCEXZ5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 19, 2013)

In case anyone here likes Pokemon. :33


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2013)

Just when you think you've seen everything...


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2013)

lol


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol



Not like thiiiiis


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDqea9cWOn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2013)

My friend is giving me his copy of spec ops the line for free. Should i accept it?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2013)

Depends what you're looking for. If you know what you're getting into, sure, if you expect a polished, fun experience, then maybe not.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Why the hell would you not take a game for free


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 10, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> My friend is giving me his copy of spec ops the line for free. Should i accept it?


Allow me to preempt Mael, yes you should.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2013)

Its his christmas present to me. And he said he finished the game already and he has no use for it so..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2013)

Take it. While lacking in gameplay polishing, story and development-wise it's one of the most interesting games in recent years. Good story and great development.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a comma. It's lacking in gameplay polishing BUT! COMMA, story and development-wise it's interesting.

You mindfucked me for a moment, I must've changed my mind about sentence structure while typing

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 11, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> There's a comma. It's lacking in gameplay polishing BUT! COMMA, story and development-wise it's interesting.
> 
> You mindfucked me for a moment, I must've changed my mind about sentence structure while typing
> 
> //HbS



I read your sentence fine, Jon must be feeling derpy today.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2013)

I might have been born to early for casual space exploration but God damn it, I'm gonna fuck my waifu.


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2013)

heh


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy 15th birthday, Half-Life! :33

And HL2 is going to be 10 next year. Time sure flies...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm tripping spare keys, we should do a christmas giveaway or something.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2013)

Keys of what? There could be a contest or a lottery 

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm tripping spare keys, we should do a christmas giveaway or something.



Like, bundle keys?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Well I'm not gonna mail my door keys to you. Obviously I meant spare keys for random games
Steam, Origin, whatever


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2013)

What games?

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

I've got spares for

Titan Quest
Mirror's Edge
Crysis 2
Dead Space
Burnout Paradise
Sims 3
Botanicula
Amnesia
Trine 2
Mark of the Ninja
Br?tal Legend
Limbo
Bastion
Batman Arkham City
Batman Arkham Asylum
Fear 1-3
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Medal of Honor

And a bunch of small fry


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I've got spares for
> 
> Titan Quest
> Mirror's Edge
> ...



I have them all


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Well shit Nardo, you're as much of a game hoarder as I am. I'm talking about the less fortunate


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well shit Nardo, you're as much of a game hoarder as I am. I'm talking about the less fortunate



Seems silly not to have you on steam at this point. Sending you my info.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I've got spares for
> 
> Titan Quest
> Mirror's Edge
> ...



Those would be nice, don't have another or 2 there but I'm never going to play those so fuck it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

that's really nice of you, Zaru

I'd be interested in Botanicula if it's still up for grabs. Liked Machinarium a lot from those guys.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

Well it's not christmas yet!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

ok 

I might do one too for this site. Though it's not going to be as crazy as the 200 key giveaways on gaf


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

whoa, Corinne Yu left MS for Naughty Dog!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

The suits in charge of Capcom are burning it to the fucking ground. These chucklefucks are a terminal fucking cancer, God damn it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2013)

Why are you upset death? Thats actually good news.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow.... Just wow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, at least Valve are still bros. They sent chocolate to Remedy and Platinum Games for the holydays, probably more.



Platinum Games thanked Valve on twitter. Obsidian as well. Valve confirmed for patrician taste in developers.


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The suits in charge of Capcom are burning it to the fucking ground. These chucklefucks are a terminal fucking cancer, God damn it.



That's fine.  Capcom wore out its welcome years ago.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, at least Valve are still bros. They sent chocolate to Remedy and Platinum Games for the holydays, probably more.
> 
> 
> 
> Platinum Games thanked Valve on twitter. Obsidian as well. Valve confirmed for patrician taste in developers.



Tommy R and Garry N also got a package and who knows who else. Valve with that chocolate hatting


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2013)

Happy 20th Birthday, Doom! :33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Happy 20th Birthday, Doom! :33


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (Dec 10, 2013)

So We aren't gonna do a Game of the Year Naruto Forum style thread


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> So We aren't gonna do a Game of the Year Naruto Forum style thread



You don't need anyone's permission, dude. Go make it.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, but is the Gaming Market dying? Judging from this weeks numbers, everything seems worse than ever.

3DS at its peak (MH4 and Pokemon) is selling worse than last year, and it will get even worse in 2014.
Vita is dead
PS3 doesn't get any boosts anymore, even with GT6 it stayed in the 20k range.
Xbox is non-existant.
WiiU boosted to 40k, but for how long will this last.

PS4 is not even released in Japan.


Then there are the YouTube problems with Let's Play creators actually being flagged/terminated because of using video game footages. Everything seems to be pretty crap for gaming in general now.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't care, my backlog of past games will last me 2 years at least. We'll see what happens after that.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I'm sorry, but is the Gaming Market dying? Judging from this weeks numbers, everything seems worse than ever.
> 
> 3DS at its peak (MH4 and Pokemon) is selling worse than last year, and it will get even worse in 2014.
> Vita is dead
> ...



What are we comparing these numbers to, exactly? In the US alone, Pokemon X&Y sold over 2 million units so far. In Japan, *preorders *exceeded 1 million. Can't be arsed to look up the rest of the world but I think well over three million sales in the first couple months alone is very good.

The 3DS itself is still selling like hotcakes at roughly 35 million worldwide sales as of this post. That's a significant increase since its launch, mind you.

PS3 is going to be abandoned over the next year, two years tops. New generation is out, it's normal.

Never owned an xbox, no interest in their exclusives. Probably not buying a WiiU anytime soon, either.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2013)

XB1 and PS4 both seem to have broken previous early sale records (although the XB1 doesn't show it because it launched after the PS4)

Doesn't look too dark.

Vita is really not doing well though.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Vita is really not doing well though.



Sony treats their handhelds like garbage.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What are we comparing these numbers to, exactly? In the US alone, Pokemon X&Y sold over 2 million units so far. In Japan, *preorders *exceeded 1 million. Can't be arsed to look up the rest of the world but I think well over three million sales in the first couple months alone is very good.



To past year. According to NeoGAF the 3DS is selling worse numbers this year than last, despite X/Y and MH4.

Current generation is doing worse than the past one, and one of my favourite gaming companies went bankrupt already.

Early 'success' of PS4 and/or One won't mean anything in the long run to a gamer. I want free games, something I can't play on my PS3. Not multiplats with 'a bit more shading'.


In my conclusion: Online mode is what ruined gaming FUN to me. Developers are so busy caring about THAT mode, they screw over everything else, all of the time.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> To past year. According to NeoGAF the 3DS is selling worse numbers this year than last, despite X/Y and MH4.
> 
> Current generation is doing worse than the past one, and one of my favourite gaming companies went bankrupt already.
> 
> ...



15.03 million by 2011
29.84 million by 2012
34.98 million by 2013

That's total, so only a 7.7% increase during 2013 is certainly much lower. My opinion: most people who want a 3DS already have it.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> My opinion: most people who want a 3DS already have it.



That's true.

I'm just angry over the fact that good new games seem to be ignored nowadays and only the estabilished francishes have a chance.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> My opinion: most people who want a 3DS already have it.



I want a 3DS. I almost bought one. Instead, I went with a PS3 + around 20 games + PS plus.
And it cost me the same as a 3DS XL with a dozen games would have


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> That's true.
> 
> I'm just angry over the fact that good new games seem to be ignored nowadays and only the estabilished francishes have a chance.



That's nothing new, sadly. It's been going on for at least a decade. Some great games barely sold. I played Otogi 2 at a friend's place way back, it was the only game that ever made me want an xbox, yet it only sold like 50k units.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> In my conclusion: Online mode is what ruined gaming FUN to me. Developers are so busy caring about THAT mode, they screw over everything else, all of the time.



Ahh you too?
It certainly made things much less pure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2013)

both X1 and PS4 broke sales records

yeah, gaming is dying, sure ....


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2013)

When people say "Gaming is dying", it usually translates to "Gaming being the way I like it to be and am accustom to is dying."


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2013)

looks like this is going to be CA's Alien game:


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 13, 2013)

Vita sold less than 75k November this year in North America (NPD Sales Results)

These are really, really horrible numbers. It sold 220k at the same time last year. 3DS is selling over 700k every November and remains at over 100k each month, while during things like Black Friday, etc. it still fails horribly.

Vita's biggest obstacle is Sony, they don't know how to handle it and what they want it to be. A gaming handheld? A PS3 accessory? A PS4 accessory? An Indie Machine? what?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2013)

So is anyone playing Risk of Rain?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ytPjClyQGo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Dec 31, 2013)

very smiley

much emoticon

such shibe

wow


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2013)

Naruto said:


> very smiley
> 
> much emoticon
> 
> ...



A DOGE EMOTE!

Just what I always wanted for Christmas! 
I'm gonna abuse this to hell and back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

You and me both dude.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 1, 2014)

Since i dont think this needs a seperate topic of its own, and i wont want to necro the old thread for it, ill ask here..

Anybody happen to know where i can download a -safe/complete- "mothership zeta" dlc for fallout3?

I had it bought and installed thru GFWL, but of course thats gone now. I bought it for a cple bucks thru amazon, but i found out the hard way you need the steam version of F3 for it to work (i have the origional disk version for the main game, and all the other DLC's.. not re-paying for the GoTY edition, just for that last dlc) So thats 2 purchases of the same DLC down the drain 

Need it to access the full spectrum of mods on the F3 nexus..


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Since i dont think this needs a seperate topic of its own, and i wont want to necro the old thread for it, ill ask here..
> 
> Anybody happen to know where i can download a -safe/complete- "mothership zeta" dlc for fallout3?
> 
> ...



Can't discuss piracy here but I'll PM you something.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 1, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Can't discuss piracy here but I'll PM you something.



Not really piracy if ive bought the product. twice. 

But ty again


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 2, 2014)

If anyone was interested in I Am Alive and can stand my voice...


----------



## SLB (Jan 6, 2014)

Any runescape fans up in here? 

Or atleast pre-fuckup rs fans...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2014)

TODAY IS THE DAY


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2014)

That game is gonna be amazing


----------



## creative (Jan 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Sony treats their handhelds like garbage.



it's a fucking shame. the blanketware it keeps snatching from wii exclusives really makes me wanna buy it. muramasa's DLC patch looks so damned good.



fucking philistines


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2014)

hah


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2014)

So....Machinima.....Microsoft.  Is it really more fitting in the cafe than here?


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2014)

Basically how they should be crafting the next Zelda game:



So yeah.


----------



## creative (Jan 21, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> So....Machinima.....Microsoft.  Is it really more fitting in the cafe than here?



I like how despite they partnership, there are people under machinma's payroll that actively shit on xboxjuan.
twobestfriendsplay


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

Hold on to your butts.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

ohoho.....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hold on to your butts.



HOLD ON to them? No sir, I'm gonna use my butt arsenal to notify everyone of this news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

^

I didn't know Cow and Chicken's porkbutts transitioned to anime.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)

from another place:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

LEEF FER DED PHREE.

Yellow Box confirmed. GOATEE all years.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure how valid that is, someone posted a second pic on valvetime and the same person claimed that list is legit though







> Presentation PowerPoint is from 2011 by the way. Filelist is legit.





Those trees look like straight from Source 1, so not sure what's going on? Either manipulated or part of the porting process.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)

so looks like everything is legit. Some stuff was happening on gaf and yeah, same source for everything I posted.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2014)

Those visuals look pretty sick.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

There's still some rough parts in there, but considering it's from 3 years ago, plus it's an old level that's been ported, there's still lots of room left. They'd probably want Source 2 to be really scalable to run on widest set of PCs though, so I don't expect them to go overboard.

a better comparison pic


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2014)

To be honest, you could probably get at least that level of detail in Source 1 too, with modern hardware. The lighting is a different thing though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> To be honest, you could probably get at least that level of detail in Source 1 too, with modern hardware. The lighting is a different thing though.



Probably...but the amount of work would probably be astronomically different. And don't forget that every early screenshot we get of any Valve's products, it ends up looking much better in the finished version.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> To be honest, you could probably get at least that level of detail in Source 1 too, with modern hardware.



I don't think so. From what I gathered Source is very limited on how many things it can output on the screen. You feed it many things, it drops down the single digits. Valve had to use a lot of smoke and mirrors to get around this in their games. Not to mention it only supports up to 2 threads I think? And it's also DX9 based, so no modern stuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 28, 2014)

> A massive battle broke out in EVE Online yesterday, *with damages reaching the equivalent of $200,000 in real world money.*
> 
> Over 8 Titans –– the largest ships in EVE Online –– have already been destroyed, giving rise to the 1 trillion Interstellar Kredits (an in-game currency) of damage.
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1dnqKGuezo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Alien (Jan 30, 2014)

Source 2 could just look the same as Source 1 and i wouldn't care as long as they got rid of the loading times. Only grief i have with the engine. 

It was the only thing that annoyed me in Portal 2.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

what a fucking travesty

 EA


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2014)

What did you expect? The only ones who can make a true successor to that gameplay concept are fans.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

it's not just that, but the way they handled monetization. Just awful all around. Violating an old franchise like this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> what a fucking travesty
> 
> EA



Ill never know why EA is so deadset in raping Dungeon Keeper's corpse again and again and again. 

The Korean MMO was enough of a fucking joke and when that shit fizzled like it was destined to do since koreans have fuck clue what a "Dungeon Keeper" is, they decided that a free to play infested with pay to win in which the only way to even do something remotely describable as "playing", they need to fork money.

It's...it's fucking sad. Especially cause it's all topped by this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdhUujBFjVI[/YOUTUBE]

In others news, this happened



Fucking weird.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ill never know why EA is so deadset in raping Dungeon Keepers corpse again and again and again.


People were willing to take risks to get their DK experience...

I personally am waiting for War for the Overworld

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2014)

Too early in its conception to worth take a look into. It has a lot of potential but I'm not going to care for it in the meantime.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

Korean MMO? What


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks promising indeed. But what else do we have? Impire? Nah... Evil Genius and DK1&2 sure, but we need something new. WftO is the best we've got to look forward to.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Korean MMO? What





Link removed


*Spoiler*: _One rape wasn't enough_


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1dnqKGuezo[/YOUTUBE]



Eve online being eve online.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

I read the total damages, calculated a few days after the battle were almost 500k$.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2014)

lol, Amazon bought Double Helix


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2014)

So the second they prove themselves that they can actually make decent games, they get bought by fucking Amazon.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 7, 2014)

This guy is criminally underwatched.  you have to listen to a whole video to see why though:
Check this out, Enno.


His Journey to Silius and Castlevania stuff has me all giddy.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2014)

Sega is making a G1 Megatron that turns into a Sega Genesis...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2014)

If the Genesis works, that's genius.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2014)

that looks cool


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 15, 2014)

Posting a bunch of old embarrassing press conferences.



If there's any that have been missed, post them.  



Hunted by sister said:


> I read the total damages, calculated a few days after the battle were almost 500k$.
> 
> //HbS







αshɘs said:


> lol, Amazon bought Double Helix



Woah, what now?

I don't know how to feel. On one hand, I like Amazon because of their deals.

On the other, I don't even.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2014)

yeah, they're entering the console business. Have been setting up first party studios last year. Question is, if it's going to be the sub-$300 android console as rumored or they're really buying Xbox lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 15, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> yeah, they're entering the console business. Have been setting up first party studios last year. Question is, if it's going to be the sub-$300 android console as rumored or they're really buying Xbox lol.



I've been living under a rock the last few months.

As for the Xbox thing. Let them have it. At this point, anybody could do better than Microsoft has. I mean, "Xbox One". Who thought of this? There's a multi-billion dollar company backing this console, and a name like that managed to be approved?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the Xbox One is terrible. I'm just saying that the marketing for it is some of the worst I've ever seen, when it should have no excuse to be. 

That and I'm curious what Amazon will do with these first party studios and Double Helix. Really hoping for the best on this one, since Amazon's given me no reason to hate them yet.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2014)

Need a remake of Earthworm Jim


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 17, 2014)

Been watching this for a little bit. It's a Pokemon stream where viewers control the game. You input commands via the chat window. 

They've been stuck trying to get to the daycare for like the last 30 minutes.

I desperately hope they beat the game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2014)

Well that's a clusterfuck

//HbS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2014)

*Angry Joe Review Rambo The Video Game*
[YOUTUBE]CFFi3PHp5qM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys, assuming I can play through the game only once, should I play XCOM: Enemy Unknown, or should I get the Enemy Within expansion (_when it's cheaper_) and then play it?

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 4, 2014)

Dishonored 2?


//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 4, 2014)

I think that's fake. Saw a couple of those before with other games, like Gears or Jak.

Arkane Lyon are indeed working on D2 though, while Arkane Austin are working on Prey 2.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2014)

for those who cares ,Stallion83 is streaming on getting 1,000,000 Gamerscore he currently need less than 1000 for the million.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2014)

Goddamn, there are only 1100 something 360 games IN EXISTENCE, most of them averaging out to around 1000 gamerscore (since Arcade titles often have less and some have over 1000)

Which means he must have played every goddamn 360 game including the terrible ones, plus obscure multiplayer achievements. HOW.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 13, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn, there are only 1100 something 360 games IN EXISTENCE, most of them averaging out to around 1000 gamerscore (since Arcade titles often have less and some have over 1000)
> 
> Which means he must have played every goddamn 360 game including the terrible ones, plus obscure multiplayer achievements. HOW.



Xbox One,MS phone games,Games for windows live(before it was shutdown),Japanese and PAL version of 360 games.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2014)

Regional versions are counted separately? Didn't know that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 13, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Regional versions are counted separately? Didn't know that.



only some games as far as i know.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn, there are only 1100 something 360 games IN EXISTENCE, most of them averaging out to around 1000 gamerscore (since Arcade titles often have less and some have over 1000)
> 
> Which means he must have played every goddamn 360 game including the terrible ones, plus obscure multiplayer achievements. HOW.



This still baffles me


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2014)

ITT: krory gave up everything for Master Race.


----------



## creative (Apr 2, 2014)

lol SE


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2014)

>Makes Square rethink

That implies they were thinking in the first place.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2014)

Amazon's set-top box: 

and them hiring some prominent devs again: 

1st party titles


----------



## Lulu (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## creative (Apr 4, 2014)

so I just heard that killer is dead is getting a PC port. I think there's like 12 people working on that. can anyone possibly be hyped for K.I.D?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t5uzOzk4U9g[/YOUTUBE]

Relax, fellas.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2014)

also, from the creators of Sequence


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2014)

I keep forgetting about this thread man.....


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Gino said:


> I keep forgetting about this thread man.....



That's because every big thread in the GD is a convo


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, you people make this thread obsolete with your bantering.


----------



## Gino (Apr 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> That's because every big thread in the GD is a convo


Indeed


krory said:


> Yeah, you people make this thread obsolete with your bantering.


stop your crying


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2014)

Stop your sucking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2014)

This thread is getting activity? Weird


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Looks real interesting, cautiously optimistic.
> 
> You don't think these deserve their own threads? They look great.



Sure, I can make threads for these. Just wasn't sure if there was any limit for making threads in quick succession.


----------



## Gino (Apr 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Stop your sucking.



You first?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

So yeah


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

This is spectacular.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 13, 2014)

Aww yeah!


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

I present my bald Max Payne-esque Loadout character doing Gangnam Style in celebration.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2014)

hmmm                           .


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

You don't say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

Calling this section The Arcade.... I approve


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Calling this section The Arcade.... I approve



You.

You, my friend, are a bro.

*I mean, you gotta have a fucking arcade in a mall, right?*


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone got any good recomendation for a RPG? 

Some strategic notion to it, which requires a bit of planning!
Thanks.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 13, 2014)

Playing Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne right now.

Some of these bosses will thoroughly kick your ass if you don't make use of the game's mechanics.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a snazzy looking Tolkien FC banner, I wonder you made that. 

Dragon Age: Origins is probably a good standby. I'm a big fan of, if you're into the actual Tactical RPG type thing, stuff like Tactics Ogre, Ogre Battle, or Final Fantasy Tactics (I'm a sucker for class systems).

Fire Emblem and its seriousness with character death might be a good choice as well.

Dark Souls requires a bit of planning and strategy as far as I'm concerned and might be more up your ally depending on what you like since it's more of an action-RPG.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 13, 2014)

Witcher 2 on its hardest setting (think it's called dark mode?) is fun.

Just don't look up builds for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2014)

krory said:


> That's a snazzy looking Tolkien FC banner, I wonder you made that.
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins is probably a good standby. I'm a big fan of, if you're into the actual Tactical RPG type thing, stuff like Tactics Ogre, Ogre Battle, or Final Fantasy Tactics (I'm a sucker for class systems).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Banner! Best I have ever seen!
After Recal posted it the thread I just deleted the one I was working on! 

Dark Souls played that already!

Dragon Age: Origins sounds like a good game by the name of it! 

Will see some gameplay and try that. Thanks!


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuck The Witcher 2. 

Still mad I can't run it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Thanks for the Banner! Best I have ever seen!
> After Recal posted it the thread I just deleted the one I was working on!
> 
> Dark Souls played that already!
> ...



I'm just glad you folks liked it, was kind of sweating while working on it like, "This is gonna turn out like shit."  

I'm sure people would still like some other banners, though.  There are a lot of great GFXers out there, I just got lucky that doing animations is something I'm better with.

DA: Origins is definitely a more tactical approach - pause the game, assign commands to your guys and unpause or set up styles so they automatically do certain things on certain conditions and control one character, things of that nature.

As long as you're not looking for that instantaneous action that Dark Souls grants you, I think it'll be up your alley. And if you rock it on PC, there are some really awesome mods out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Anyone got any good recomendation for a RPG?
> 
> Some strategic notion to it, which requires a bit of planning!
> Thanks.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 13, 2014)

Why the fuck did they shift the Gaming Department into a separate board here?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 13, 2014)

Game shelf huh?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> Why the fuck did they shift the Gaming Department into a separate board here?



Because I thought it'd look nicer.

And it does.

But the News threads are trying to mimic game threads XD


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Because I thought it'd look nicer.
> 
> And it does.
> 
> But the News threads are trying to mimic game threads XD



The PC subsection was dead so it was going to get axed no matter what. Meanwhile the main page never changed because all the big game discussion threads pushed everything 2 or 3 pages back.

So now when a game discussion thread gets active enough we put it here, gives the small threads some more visibility.

The game shelf is basically the old gaming dept front page that was frozen in time anyway


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 13, 2014)

PC mustard race never gaining any love


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Yesssssssssss, the prefixes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

Long overdue lol.. Though I wonder why we need the separation of sections?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> PC mustard race never gaining any love



Nah, it's just that there were never enough PC *exclusives* to justify a whole section. Most of the active threads are multiplatform games anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the pre-fixes.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Long overdue lol.. Though I wonder why we need the separation of sections?



Because otherwise the front page of the Gaming Dept. always looks the same, with 10k post threads breaking into parts while small news or game announcement threads get pushed down immediately


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Love the pre-fixes.



We need more. I'll have to bug an admin later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Because otherwise the front page of the Gaming Dept. always looks the same, with 10k post threads breaking into parts while small news or game announcement threads get pushed down immediately



I see.. Well this way, game-related news should almost always be posted here rather in the cafe IMO..


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, didn't notice the title change. almost couldn't find it for a few seconds


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> I see.. Well this way, game-related news should almost always be posted here rather in the cafe IMO..



Why does anyone post game news in the cafe


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

I've never seen game news posted in the Cafe, who the hell does that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

I did.. The Anita Sarkeesian fiasco for starters.. Or you can search for the threads yourself..


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Well that's a bit different since that's drama-laden bullshit which belongs in the cafe.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

I rustled some jimmies today.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

That seems easy to do.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sA8SnfEaDEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Because otherwise the front page of the Gaming Dept. always looks the same, with 10k post threads breaking into parts while small news or game announcement threads get pushed down immediately



The section looks much better, not sure about the name given that it belonged to another section before this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a mall.

It makes sense.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2014)

Why did they changed the section from Game to Arcade? It has just made it more confusing though.

Just curious about it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Why did they changed the section from Game to Arcade? It has just made it more confusing though.
> 
> Just curious about it.



What's so confusing about it?

Even if its a name similar to one a different subsection had on a completely different part of the forum... the description of the section hasn't changed, its location hasn't, its URL hasn't, and most of what was moved were overbearing single-game threads to a more organized sub-section that also allows focus to be put on threads that don't get as much attention and are usually drowned out by other threads which mostly consist of people just conversing casually in the first place.

I can show you around if you need help, but everything's pretty much what it says on the label.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2014)

The name change is tempting me to buy an Arcade machine actually.. I just don't have the money or place for it


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Screw money or placing, do it. 

The Arcade is what this place was always destined to be named and just makes more sense in the scheme of the "mall" theme.  Other sections should follow suit.

I started playing TWD Season 1 on Steam since I just bought the pass for Season 2.

I only just met Clementine and I have something like 60 screenshots. I've been taking a shit-ton of screenshots lately, already have 200 uploaded between only a handful of games and there's probably still a couple hundred from Lords of Shadow 2 I never uploaded. 

I also have a couple threads planned for this place so I should get to work on that, but it's late here now so for tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah.. It's not like I need to eat or anything


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Eating is overrated, and that's coming from a fat person.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, I can just eat my Sonic Lost World disc.. It'll be filling cuz it's full of shit..


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

What's sad is if we could eat shitty games, it would be cheaper than buying food.

"I'd like to order ten copies of Duke Nukem Forever, please."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2014)

*logs on amazon*

You're not kidding


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Now if only we could eat _digitally_.

I can buy a shit game for cheaper than a pack of ramen on Steam.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

I haven't bought pizza in over a year 

But I did get Link Between Worlds for the same price


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Totally worth it. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2014)

We spend way too much on food


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2014)

How about rent? 

Most of us spend more on rent then food! Or is it just me?


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

But I love _Rent_!  I have to buy every copy I see!


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2014)

Well played! *krory* you take this round! 

But you have every copy of the musical? Assuming thats what you talking about!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2014)

krory said:


> I only just met Clementine and I have something like 60 screenshots. I've been taking a shit-ton of screenshots lately, already have 200 uploaded between only a handful of games and *there's probably still a couple hundred from Lords of Shadow 2 I never uploaded.*



Disappointing as the game turned out to be, it was one fucking pretty looking game, holy shit.



Naruto said:


> I haven't bought pizza in over a year



I bought Metroid: Other M despite swearing never to do it.

It was 2 euros in a disposable games bin in a second hand store.

Heh.

Never giving up on pizza though. Need my dose of all you can eat shitty Pizza hut every once in a while. Telepizza's better anyway but fucking no one eats that shit with me.

Speaking of which, Domino's pizza is crazy popular in Poland for some reason. It's actually pretty good, wasn't expecting that, although why their Mexican pizza is covered in nachos, I'll never know.

I feel like Pizza.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I bought Metroid: Other M despite swearing never to do it.



Jesus Christ, you poor thing. I almost feel compelled to give you the money back for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2014)

Cortana coming to a Windows phone near you.



Even the suits are embracing waifu technology now. The future is near.



krory said:


> Jesus Christ, you poor thing. I almost feel compelled to give you the money back for it.



Only if Adam authorizes me to take it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2014)

That new Captain America movie is quite good


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2014)

The ride never ends


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy crap.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The ride never ends



They might as well put those programming charts on 2 high horse because Holy Shit, what in the fuck is the point of all that shit?

There's not a single panel that's actually about video games, only about people wanting to feel validated because of what they have between their legs who happen to play video games, and other stupid bullshit it shouldn't be in a gaming convention. BLACKS AND LATINOS ARE SUPER AWESOME FOR GAMES, YO. LET'S ALL HOLD HANDS AND BE PROGRESSIVE!

I hate social justice bullshit in my video games, the very definition of first world problems and entitlement.

Just play the fucking games.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm going to go ahead and hold the unpopular opinion on this one.

Games are an increasingly popular media outlet and it's important to discuss its social ramifications 

If you don't like the panels over at pax east, no problem. There are other game expos.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 15, 2014)

Morning guys


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yeah I'm going to go ahead and hold the unpopular opinion on this one.
> 
> Games are an increasingly popular media outlet and it's important to discuss its social ramifications
> 
> If you don't like the panels over at pax east, no problem. There are other game expos.



Yeah but there are a lot of these people who do nothing BUT talk about "social ramifications". They made it their job to preach to others about diversity, sexism etc. while not actually being an important part of the game (or tech) industry. They try to infect everything, they poison everything, they ruin everything. I'm not making a spiteful exaggeration, they actually are that terrible for anything they touch.

It's why scam artists like Sarkeesian get to hold one talk after another. It's why the GNOME foundation spends a fourth of its entire budget on "Women's outreach" while being short on money. It's why many gaming websites are now SJW pandering, clickbaiting piles of shit. It's why you're not allowed to say certain things in social media anymore because a horde of people will find it offensive, and subsequently try to ruin the life of whoever they target.

If we're going to talk about social ramifications rationally, then it cannot be done in the presence of these people. Do you think they're actually interested in any discourse or constructive debate? They just want you to listen to THEIR version of reality.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Games are an increasingly popular media outlet and it's important to discuss its social ramifications



Except the vast majority of people that want to discuss these social ramifications don't really care about video games as they are. Anything that might offend their sensibilities, meaning EVERYTHING, is something to be targeted, demonized and then asked to be changed for the sake of their "feelings". 

I'm not really caring all that much about PAX itself, I really don't give a shit about if they have gender neutral bathrooms (VICTORY FOR VIDEO GAMES) or if they have this retarded and victimized notion that prejudice on the internet is exclusive to their social/gender group.

I'm talking more about these high horse journalist websites that cry foul each and every single time something "potentially" offensive happens in a video game. Like how Lords of Shadow 2 should remove where Dracula murders an entire family because after brutally killing the husband, the wife killing part set women's rights back 30 years because reasons. Or how Bioshock Infinite DLC should take out Elizabeth's torture scene because it seemed to show a "taste" for violence against women because boy, violence in Bioshock sure is only exclusive to women! Or how video games developers should take a good look at themselves for not including a transgender option in character creation which only mean they are biased against them. Or how A Link Between Worlds promotes fat shaming. Or how Deep Down is sexist because it doesn't have a female gender option. Or how Nintendo should be ashamed of Samus "recent" treatment of her sexuality despite the fact that she was sexualized ever since she was an 8bit character. Or that Dragon's Crown was drawn by a 13 year old because the Sorceress has big tits (This was literally the news head title). Or that disgraceful Heroes of the Storm interview Rock, Paper, Shotgun where they fuck up an interview by forcing their sexist bullshit and then posting a sad article screaming victim complex when said interview ended on a sour note. 

I really could go on and on, it's just fucking retarded sensationalist news piece and after news piece after news piece that only give this idea that video games should change for the sake of catering to their needs (And shock value page clicks, of course) and NOTHING else. They don't want to promote change and have constructive discussion, they want to enforce change and deprecate everyone else. That's tolerant as fuck right, huh?

This social justice bullshit is the contemporary "Video games are inherently violent and promote violence". Except this time it's "Video games are inherently sexist and promote sexism".

Fuck Social Warriors, fuck Gawker Social Media, fuck Anita Sarkesian (Who's somehow being AWARDED for this shit) fuck Kotaku, fuck Polygon and most of all fuck Rock, Paper, Shotgun.

Yes. I mad. I very mad. If there's one thing worst than the current video game industry, it's the video game journalism industry. I personally just stick to Siliconera these days.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think it's fair to dismiss an entire movement because of a few select groups of ignorant people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2014)

Deathbringer, get that tldr shit outta here.. 

It's convo thread FFS


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

If it was just "some", yes. But most of them seem to dwell in dangerous echo chambers where not even the worst demands and claims are criticized. It appears being "moderate" about these issues is a rarity.

If they put that much effort into making/supporting games that deal better with these things (we live in an age of kickstarter and the like!), rather than bitching at the hollywood production level AAA games which are pretty much doomed to fail in the near future out of cost concerns anyway, I wouldn't have any problems with that. More reasons for people to enjoy games? Splendid! I always like trying new game concepts and I don't need to "identify" with my characters, so let them come.

But they aren't actually doing much to change games. That would be creating proper consumer demand. What they're doing is complain, complain, complain, completely ignoring the actual reasons for the things they're complaining about. And when they're not complaining, they're just using gaming as a medium for attention whoring because they're special snowflakes. It's not productive, it's simply creating a trench war on the internet and alienates those who would sympathize with them otherwise. I've read about too many example cases of those who witnessed what these people can do to communities.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

^ 
Gotta love Civ


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What they're doing is complain, complain, complain



Bring up an issue often enough and to a wide enough audience, and those who find it to be a reasonable message will speak with their wallets, and eventually, over time, that will get things to change.

Change is already happening. It's slow, but it's there.

And honestly, I'm offended and disappointed that anyone I know would lump concerns against sexism in the same group as the people who yell "TEEN VIOLENCE IS CORRELATED WITH VIDEOGAMES".

These internet arguments inevitably end with people being accused of "white knighting" (because of course why would anyone give a shit about another gender if not pandering for pussy) and false equivalences thrown around like candy.

At the end of the day if you don't want to be involved in any kind of activism in your gaming, if all you care about is enjoying your time playing, then you're more than free to do so. These are panels for people who might be interested in hearing about it and/or getting actively involved. They're completely optional. Heck, they're not even heavily advertised.

If you want to be angry at sensationalist game magazines, cool. If you think someone in particular is a disservice to their cause, great. You might be right. Those people, however, do not represent entire communities and it is fucking unfair to imply that they do.



> they're just using gaming as a medium for attention whoring because they're special snowflakes



Who's _"they"_? Everyone who's ever given a shit about the effect of videogames as a mainstream hobby in society?

I'm looking at a panel for parents and their involvement with videogames with their kids, how it can be a bonding experience, and the obvious mention of how to implement necessary discipline to prevent it from taking over other aspects of their daily routine. Is this attention whoring, too? 

There's one group, and one group only that exploits this kind of garbage in the most heinous of ways, and that's the gayumz jurnalizm media circlejerk. Because for them, any clickbait will do.

I don't want to insult anyone for having an opinion, moderate or otherwise, but I'll just end with this: consider watching the Extra Credits series on youtube. They're a pretty legit small group of people: one writer, one animator and one narrator. They talk about a tremendous amount of things related to videogames, and a relatively small percentage of their episodes touches on these issues. And as I've already mentioned in that other thread, watch Jimquisition. He does almost exclusively controversial episodes, so you can imagine quite a few touch on this as well.

Whether or not you agree with them is of little importance. I'm recommending this because they have integrity, a quality that's sadly lacking in the videogames industry.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

I did enjoy and agree with many of the things Jim said regarding sexism, portrayal of women and toxic gaming culture (because the heavens now, there are a lot of spiteful, hateful young males in that community that could use some moderation), because he presented them in a proper way. Seen some of Extra Credits as well.

I'm not saying none of those in that PAX panel had a reason to exist, but the whole thing tends to come in a package. A whole KIND of people. 

As someone recently posted (I forgot where), once you attract these sorts of "internet activists" (be their for gaming or other things) for agreeing with them on one or a few matters, you are done for. You have their attention, and then you can't say anything that a bunch of them would find offensive, or they will try their worst to screw you. Specifically talking about gaming journalism here. They can hold an entire set of topics hostage with THEIR views. 

Just like in any movement, once you let the dangerous ones in, they will try to take over. And in this particular case, they have the power to do so.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

The answer can't possibly be dismissing the topics altogether.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Was I implying that somewhere? Then that wasn't intentional
I was talking about the toxic people (of which there sadly are many in the gaming community as a whole). The pic of the expo was an example of the movement reaching further.
I wonder if some videos of those talks are going to come online so we'd know what they're actually about


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

Breaking the seriousness, *I am so fucking mad*.

I was trying to get Saints Row IV from someone but the guy never got back to me, so I bought something else instead.

*Today, Saints Row IV is on sale on Steam for $14.00.*

Jesus Christ, Steam needs to warn me about this shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The answer can't possibly be dismissing the topics altogether.



Well, yeah. When the issue is tackled with a basic level of common sense and logic, which doesn't happen a lot. I think that the Other M debacle was handled with a decent amount of tact, sans the small percentage of anti-fanservice retards in the Metroid community that I mentioned before.

But even then, I wouldn't say that Samus' pussified treatment can be considering sexist in its intentions since that's most likely NOT the idea that Sakamoto wanted to pass on since Samus is basically his baby. He didn't want to show Samus as man-starved useless mess, he most likely just wanted to create drama and give her emotional conflict and personal attachments to other characters in the universe. But the issue, much like Fusion hinted at, is Sakamoto can't write to save his life. Samus is not the only one who's a retard in Other M, fucking *everyone* is braindead, especially Adam.

The high heels on the Zero Suit was inadmissible though, especially when you see the concept design for it in the Zero Mission manual and it specifically states that . I'm willing to believe that was a Team Ninja thing.

It's just that this whole social quest is just getting bigger and bigger and more recognized by the industry, which is why Anita got into a fucking TED Talks of all things. Even if you don't want to dismiss the whole thing altogether, you can at least avoid all the unprofessional retards that pass themselves as gaming journalists/Internet celebrities when they just want to pursue an agenda by using games as an outlet for their bullshit.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Why is Dead Space free on Origin?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Why is Dead Space free on Origin?



EA is desperate to get people on Origin.

It's a good game, so power to them.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

*I'm glad all of you care so much about my plight.*


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

krory said:


> *I'm glad all of you care so much about my plight.*



What happened? What did I miss


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> EA is desperate to get people on Origin.
> 
> It's a good game, so power to them.



It's kind of... cynical. Dead Space was a new IP, a brave endeavour, in a time when EA wasn't fully considered evil yet. Now they're using it to lure people into into their own DRM software, in a series that turned sour (I'm afraid of playing DS3 despite owning it)


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What happened? What did I miss



Mentioned last page - I was gonna get Saints Row IV on Steam from someone but the guy never got back to me so I got something else instead.

Now Saints Row IV is on sale on Steam today.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It's kind of... cynical. Dead Space was a new IP, a brave endeavour, in a time when EA wasn't fully considered evil yet. Now they're using it to lure people into into their own DRM software, in a series that turned sour (I'm afraid of playing DS3 despite owning it)



Meh, whatever the intent behind it it's a free game that happens to be fantastic.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

>Still aliked DS3
>Aside from that atrocious DLC


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I have DS3 but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2014)

So this thread is just gonna be me, Deathbringer, Zaru, Naruto, and krory? :33

We should all bang :33


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 15, 2014)

THEERE'S AN ARCADE CONVO THREAD

HOW DID I NOT KNOW THIS


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 15, 2014)

Although Khris is busy seducing people

so I'll come back later


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> So this thread is just gonna be me, Deathbringer, Zaru, Naruto, and krory? :33
> 
> We should all bang :33



With that attitude you're gonna be alone here soon


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys should give me ten dollars so I can get Saints Row IV.

Just saying.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 15, 2014)

So Night didn't give you the 5 dollars krory?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> With that attitude you're gonna be alone here soon



I'm never alone..


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

You can't buy my sadness, Alpha, so of course not. 

And I told her to go to bed since it's gotta be like 7, 8am there by now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It's kind of... cynical. Dead Space was a new IP, a brave endeavour, in a time when EA wasn't fully considered evil yet. Now they're using it to lure people into into their own DRM software, in a series that turned sour (I'm afraid of playing DS3 despite owning it)


It's a 7-year old game now. It's old. Good, but old. People who were going to buy it already have bought it. It's a smart move. Still, if you think that's cynical, look at Valve. They turned TF2 into a free-to-play to get people on Steam (which in my opinion hurt the title). Fuck, DOTA2 was developed with that goal in mind. 


Naruto said:


> I have DS3 but haven't played it yet.


I recommend it to both of you. Microtransactions can be very easly ignored, as they only are mentioned in a very specific point of the interface, and frankly they are absolutely unnecessary unless you're a 75-year old grandma. The game's really good. Story not as good as DS2, but better than DS1, but it's easy to see that horror degrades with each game in favour of action, but frankly, you can't keep up the same alien scare for 3 games. You just can't, them not trying turned out for the better. Gameplay-wise, it's the best in the series. What I mean is that it's really fucking good, especially if you have a co-op partner (unfortunetly some missions are exclusively co-op, but fortunetly there are only a handufl). You guys should play it together. 

Oh, and that dev that said the PC port is "barebones" is a fucking idiot. The port is quite good, actually. 

PS: The DLC IS atrocious. It's shit. Don't play it. Don't buy it, it's like 50 minutes long anyway. 

//HbS


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 15, 2014)

krory said:


> You can't buy my sadness, Alpha, so of course not.



You can sell your tears then right? Your sadness is priceless indeed, apologies :I



> And I told her to go to bed since it's gotta be like 7, 8am there by now.



She should stop doing that or she won't grow

unless it's too late for her

In which case her eye bags can carry her allowance


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

krory said:


> Breaking the seriousness, *I am so fucking mad*.
> 
> I was trying to get Saints Row IV from someone but the guy never got back to me, so I bought something else instead.
> 
> ...



Buy it! That shit is soooooooo Fun to play!


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have the money, that's the issue.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 15, 2014)

Should I wait for SRIV GOTY? I have backlog of games anyway so I am definitely willing to wait.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Should I wait for SRIV GOTY? I have backlog of games anyway so I am definitely willing to wait.



Wait. Saints Row is no stranger to DLC. Plenty of it. Steam lists 40? worth of DLC right now and that's with most of them 66% off.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, I figured.

I was close to buying it then I realized the Season Pass was shitty compared to The Third's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2014)

Traded in all the decent games I own for the 360 and walked around with 70 dollars Steam credit and 16 dollars down on the PC version of Watch_Dogs.  Not bad when you consider 90% of the stuff I traded in I own on Steam anyways and I haven't touched my 360 in four months and my XBL is expired (oh... so is my driver's license).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2014)

krory, your struggle must be real


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm anti-console now.  PC Master Race, even with my shit laptop.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder how long that will last


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> I wonder how long that will last



Once you go master race, you don't go back 

Consoles are for exclusives


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2014)

Recently acquired a PSP. What games from the last few years have I missed out on? Any genre is fine.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Once you go master race, you don't go back
> 
> Consoles are for exclusives



Whatever you say
















































cough


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> Whatever you say
> cough





Do I really have to do this? Because I can do this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2014)

And not alone, either

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Apr 16, 2014)

This walking dead port for vita lags. Got killed one too many times because of it.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2014)

lmao


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Do I really have to do this? Because I can do this.


No, I totally take your word for it

Really










































cough


----------



## Gino (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL PC pleb race.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> No, I totally take your word for it
> 
> Really
> 
> cough



Okay.

PC hardware is superior in every way:


Supports all types of input devices.

Graphics are better.

Performance is better.

There's more games.

The games are cheaper.

There's mods.

Name one advantage consoles have beyond being baby-proof.

You can't 

There is no "pc vs console" debate, and anyone who seriously believes this to be a competition is deluded. Computers are modular machines where all hardware breakthroughs take place and an open platform with an honest to god operating system instead of a closed firmware.

You get a console if you want a particular game or if you don't want to bother with maintaining a computer.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2014)

Here it comes


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2014)

ITT: Naruto gets baited by trolls.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> Recently acquired a PSP. What games from the last few years have I missed out on? Any genre is fine.



Let me get my psp real quick...


Little Big Planet
Patapon 3
*Crisis Core: Final Fantasy 7*
*Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep*
Persona 3 Portable
Jeanne D'Arc
Valkyria Chronicles 2
Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days
Final Fantasy Tactics. War of the Lions
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth
Daxter
Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier
Crash: Mind over Mutant
Crash of the Titans
Prinny: Can I really be the hero?
Prinny 2: Dawn of operation panties, dood!
Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins
Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles
Mega Man Powered Up
Mega Man Maverick Hunter X
*Dissidia Duodecim: Final Fantasy*
Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny
Dragon Ball Z Shin Budokai: Another Road
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend
Guilty Gear Accent Core Plus
King of Fighters: Orochi Saga
Darkstalkers Chronicle: The Chaos Tower
Street Fighter Alpha 3 Max
Parasite Eve: The 3rd Birthday
Killzone Liberation
Tenchu San
Tenchu 4
Tenchu: Time of the Assassins
Star Wars: Force Unleashed
*God of War: Chains of Olympus*
*God of War: Ghost of Sparta*
Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
GTA: Vice City Stories
Motor Storm Arctic Edge
WipEout Pulse

In my opinion those are all worth looking up to see if they strike your fancy. The bolded ones are games I believe every PSP owner should have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

krory said:


> ITT: Naruto gets baited by trolls.



This.. Can't believe he actually went with it.. I was expecting a snarky reaction gif if anything..


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 17, 2014)

Just bought a PSVita TV cause I needed one for some stuff Imma do. 

And its gonna work with some games I plan to import


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> No, I totally take your word for it
> 
> Really
> 
> cough


Name one gaming thing that console does and a PC can't do better, besides playing console-exclusive games.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Name one gaming thing that console does and a PC can't do better, besides playing console-exclusive games.
> 
> //HbS



Forcing the industry to comply to your hardware specs so you can still play newly released games over half a decade later


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

Okay now I'm kind of embarrassed that I fell for the trolling. Lets stop this.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 17, 2014)

>Comes back
>Naruto actually answered seriously

:I


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Forcing the industry to comply to your hardware specs so you can still play newly released games over half a decade later


Oh yeah I totally forgot about halting technological progress 

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

Now Hbs and Zaru are dragged in 

Anyways, new Mainevent vid if anyone is interested.. And now I finally got a place to post his vids..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2014)

WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK

WHY DIDN'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS

//HbS


----------



## Lance (Apr 17, 2014)

Playing FPS with a bamboo tablet! Best feeling ever! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe I was a little drunk but it felt awesome! :33


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK
> 
> WHY DIDN'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS
> 
> //HbS



Holy shit, it's descent


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2014)

Hell yeah it's Descent  I need that in my life. As well as this

*Spoiler*: __ 





Too bad they are no longer producing this model nor the lights set




//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Okay now I'm kind of embarrassed that I fell for the trolling. Lets stop this.


haha...HAHAHA!


----------



## teddy (Apr 17, 2014)

The power of light ribbing 



Khris said:


>



>getting anal over a 0.1 difference
>acting like ign haven't been hyping the game out to hell and back

......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

I especially found this to be extremely funny..



Can someone please restructure the gaming score scale thingy? 

That's why I stick to game grades.. A C+ game can still get hours of enjoyment out of me


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2014)

-Outstanding
-Good
-Decent
-Poor
-Worse than shit being shoved into your mouth

Best rating scale.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> -Outstanding
> -Good
> -*EA Shit*
> -*Damn you Capcom *
> ...



Added two more for accuracy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2014)

I hate scores overall. How do you quantify fun anyway?

Bad puns hour: More like Dan Simpleton, AM I RIGHT GUYS HUH HUH?

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't mind rating something bad or average but still admitting that you can enjoy it.. I think it's more to do with today's standards with near perfection.. Like people saying "I won't play a game with no MP".

I remember Street Fighter EX was an absolute wreck, yet I still enjoyed a lot of aspects to it.. If it would be rated by today's scale it would probably get a 4/10 and rightfully so, however I still played it quite a lot regardless of its many issues.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 17, 2014)

Or like when people say they won't buy a game unless it's on Steam. Stupid, dumn fucks working towards digital market monopolisation... Which is a horrible thing if it happens.



//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2014)

So, fucking hilarity happened.

Peter Molineux actually tweeted his phone number, thinking he was texting a work partner. He deleted the tweet really fast but now /v/ has been texting him all day and he's been replying to the vast majority of people talking to him. Some people have actually called and chatted with him for a few minutes.

He replied to me almost instantly, he was glad that I liked Dungeon Keeper so much.

Fucking warms the cockles of my heart, man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2014)

I dearly hope you're not thinking of the mobile phone abomination.


----------



## Gino (Apr 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I dearly hope you're not thinking of the mobile phone abomination.



That's the only one the kids of today know about.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2014)

>Peter Molyneux

Meh, why couldn't it have been someone that's done anything decent in the past fifteen years?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2014)

Past his prime or not, he's still has the passion for vidya. That's more then I can say for plenty of people in the industry.



Gino said:


> That's the only one the kids of today know about.



Why the surprise then? Dungeon Keeper is fucking sublime.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, fucking hilarity happened.
> 
> Peter Molineux actually tweeted his phone number, thinking he was texting a work partner. He deleted the tweet really fast but now /v/ has been texting him all day and he's been replying to the vast majority of people talking to him. Some people have actually called and chatted with him for a few minutes.
> 
> ...



That's awesome that he's so cool about it.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Or like when people say they won't buy a game unless it's on Steam. Stupid, dumn fucks working towards digital market monopolisation... Which is a horrible thing if it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS



We can trust Valve to not fuck us over.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> So, fucking hilarity happened.
> 
> Peter Molineux actually tweeted his phone number, thinking he was texting a work partner. He deleted the tweet really fast but now /v/ has been texting him all day and he's been replying to the vast majority of people talking to him. Some people have actually called and chatted with him for a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Don't like Molineux as a game creator these days but that's pretty cool.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> We can trust Valve to not fuck us over.



I trust Gabe, not Valve. When Gabe dies I'd say we have cause to worry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2014)

Why couldn't it have been Kamiya? 

"Hey tharsu Kamiya-sensie.. I justu wantedu to ter yu, zat I roved za wonderfuru won ow won, an it shor hav sord morr"

Yeah, I suck at the engrish


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> We can trust Valve to not fuck us over.


No, we can't. They've shown that they are capable of bad or stupid decisions.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2014)

If we're only allowed to trust people that have never made a bad decision, we're pretty much screwed.

And not just on the gaming community front.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, fucking hilarity happened.
> 
> Peter Molineux actually tweeted his phone number, thinking he was texting a work partner. He deleted the tweet really fast but now /v/ has been texting him all day and he's been replying to the vast majority of people talking to him. Some people have actually called and chatted with him for a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Why is he so cool about it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2014)

krory said:


> If we're only allowed to trust people that have never made a bad decision, we're pretty much screwed.
> 
> And not just on the gaming community front.


That's why we can't trust *anybody* when it comes to publishing games, business decisions, etc etc. The only thing these people are after are our money. We can't forget that. Ever. They're not our buddies or friends. They can't be trusted.



//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZeDhfblI73U[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking Laura Bailey.


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2014)

Bought BF4 for full price, then just hours later it went on sale for half the price! 



Called EA, they gave only 15% discount code!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 21, 2014)

krory said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZeDhfblI73U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking Laura Bailey.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)

>Paying full price for an EA game

gamers never learn


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I've known Laura Bailey since Bloodrayne, a game most of you probably don't even know about


Joke's on you, I bought BloodRayne on release. 

... wait, she was voiced by Laura? I KNEW IT SOUNDED FAMILIAR

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2014)

I know about BloodyRayne.

It was just a really bad game.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I've known Laura Bailey since Bloodrayne, a game most of you probably don't even know about


Played through it more than any other game (well it's also really short but hey)

Bloodrayne 2 is amazing with cheats, ironically. Circling someone with bullets in time freeze and watching them explode into the horizon was fun as fuck.

And those SR3/4 singalongs were atmospheric as hell.


krory said:


> I know about BloodyRayne.
> 
> It was just a really bad game.


It was too cheesy to not enjoy it, philistine.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2014)

ITT: I bet Zaru wanked off to the BloodRayne Playboy.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Bet lost. The only vidya character I wanked it to was a the secretary from Dime City in the 90s when I was just discovering that dicks can get hard.



Oh poor, innocent teenage me.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2014)

That's hawt, yo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2014)

krory said:


> I know about BloodyRayne.
> 
> It was just a really bad game.



If you can't enjoy a sexy goth bitch with big titties killing Nazi demons and other Sexy Nazi bitches, that's on you, dude.


----------



## Gino (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks to the vid above me I found out about this.

[Youtube]ZzQkB1gVtXA[/Youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

krory said:


> I know about BloodyRayne.
> 
> It was just a really bad game.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 21, 2014)

I bought bloodrayne

that was the era where I would purchase games based almost solely on the game covers

I think bloodrayne could have been the one that made me realise how fucking stupid that was


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2014)

I got Bloodrayne for free with a game magazine and I thought it was fucking glorious as shit.

Guilty pleasures.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 21, 2014)

I was supposed to texture this 5 years ago. What do you guys think? ._. I need to fix that hole, what the fuck, in older 3ds it rendered properly.

382k polygons

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Breaking the seriousness, *I am so fucking mad*.
> 
> I was trying to get Saints Row IV from someone but the guy never got back to me, so I bought something else instead.
> 
> ...



Little late, I know. But Good God, your green is showing, Krory. Steam doesn't warn you shit. You need to survey that shit like a hawk. If you complain about a lost sale, you're not using Steam right.

And then there's sales. Sales after sales after sales. If you switched to master race to the point of ditching consoles (Probably reactionary, I still keep my consoles), you'll realize soon enough that you'll eventually see that one sale you always wanted.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2014)

In Poland, we've got a website that lists every single fucking sale from every legit digital retailer known.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there anything more useful than Cheapshark?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Is there anything more useful than Cheapshark?


Lowcygier for news and regular updates
Cheapshark for manual search, but limited scope

//HbS


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2014)

but are all of them quality games?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

The World said:


>



10/10 would read again.


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2014)

lol



PC mustard race


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2014)

The World said:


> but are all of them quality games?


Saved.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

AWWWW YISSS.

Someone else can make a thread.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't even know what the hell it is.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines for five bucks.

Too bad I only have a buck-fitty.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't even know what the hell it is.


Ace Attourney set in the 19th century.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

Is the sword just for decoration?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> AWWWW YISSS.
> 
> Someone else can make a thread.



What the fuck is this?

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!

Is this the new Ace Attorney game? I recognize Tatsurou Iwamoto art anywhere and this is the style he uses for AA.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, shit. Just found a news link. Meiji Era Ace Attorney where we play with Phoenix Wright's ancestor?

Sign me the FUCK in. And localizing this will be fucking hilarious. They can't pussyfoot around this one and call it America this time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

Then it just won't get localized.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2014)

Stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Krory. You can't shit on my parade. Fucking Ace Attorney games EVERYWHERE now since this confirms that the team that worked on Dual Destinies is working on Ace Attorney 6.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

>Ancestor

DEM LAWYER GENES


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

But really, wasn't there one of them at least that wasn't ported and people were all pissed?  I thought there was some controversy about that.

Maybe I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

You're thinking of the second Edgeworth game.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 22, 2014)

shouldn't that poll be updated?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 22, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> shouldn't that poll be updated?



2 years later....


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You're thinking of the second Edgeworth game.



See! I knew I wasn't crazy!

I should take this opportunity to go play Metro: Last Light.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2014)

krory said:


> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines for five bucks.
> 
> Too bad I only have a buck-fitty.


I'd take it like a hot bun, but I've only got 4,99.... PLN. Which is like 1,18? 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2014)

For anyone interested, Red Orchestra 2 is going to be free on Steam for 24 hours starting some point tomorrow.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 23, 2014)

Not really, it's incomplete

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

All games are incomplete these days.


----------



## Nois (Apr 23, 2014)

Wait, is this place back or what?


----------



## Gino (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

This place was never gone - you folks just abandoned it.


----------



## Nois (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh I see

Well, I was simply busy

Helo guys


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 23, 2014)

Just a heads up, stumbled across a 24-hour free game promotion on Steam.



:33


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

>MFW Patches doesn't even read the thread because I posted about it on this page.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

It was announced some time last night on their Steam page, downloaded mine when I woke up.  Closing in on my hundred games mark.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been beaten to the punch.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, I can't exactly top a dedicated thread from the spectacular Patchouli, unfortunately.  Even when I try to help, I faaaaiiiiilll.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xTvx61Pgew8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2014)

Wohooo, it arrived! Will have to wait until tomorrow to play, though, a night with my girlfriend *rollseyes*

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]W_AY7J8ACuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2014)

Lego Marvel = Game of the Year, every year.

Dat OP Squirrel Girl.

On another note, it was nice to see that this place is actually active for a change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2014)

E3 is upon us after all..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2014)

That's when the rumors start circulating.. Hell, they already did..


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> E3 is upon us after all..


sadly        ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 28, 2014)

These look like paintings...

//HbS


----------



## Nois (Apr 28, 2014)

They really do look like  paintings... shiiit


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 28, 2014)

Shame the actual game is anemic as fuck. Oh, graphic whores...


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2014)

I wonder at how many FPS does it run with those settings


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2014)

I finally got 100% in Lego Marvel.  Not to move on to Lego Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Nois (Apr 29, 2014)

SMT: Digital Devil Saga for $9 at my local store, get or not get?


hello Arcade


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2014)

Sure, why the fuck not.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2014)

This accompanies the achievement in Lego Lord of the Rings called "One Does Not Simply..."

For walking into Mordor on the Middle-Earth overmap.

This is the greatest thing to have ever happened.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

This....


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2014)

I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

> Athlete is a person trained to compete in a sport involving physical strength, speed or endurance.



I mean I can't see how someone would miss what an actual athlete is.. let alone whole sports federations..


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

it would be stupid in any way, but the fact that it's call of duty makes it that extra bit annoying

All those cod bros walking around with: "you wanna go in the game brah?" "Right now brah"


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> This....


Ahhhh! The stupidity never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2014)

hmm


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

PRetty big twist considering they were adamant about no Unreal Tournament in the near future.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

> "We're not [planning on] shipping an Unreal Tournament game," said Epic boss Tim Sweeney said at a panel during GDC 2014, reported by CVG.
> 
> "We have a lot of nostalgia for the game," added Sweeney, "but we're actually not developing anything in the Unreal game universe at all at the moment."



I mean, that _was_ two months ago but...


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

Kinda weird. UT's playstyle isn't compatible with consoles and there are too many established competitors for multiplayer shooters to gain relevance again.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Kinda weird. UT's playstyle isn't compatible with consoles and there are too many established competitors for multiplayer shooters to gain relevance again.



Epic ain't exactly smart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2014)

UT on consoles is utter trash so this is going to go splendidly.


----------



## Xiammes (May 3, 2014)

I'm thinking this would make a great cafe thread.


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2014)

krory said:


> PRetty big twist considering they were adamant about no Unreal Tournament in the near future.





krory said:


> I mean, that _was_ two months ago but...



Randy Pitchford also said there wouldn't be a BL2, then it got revealed months after 

anyway a Gaffer is guessing this will happen



> This is very likely going to be Epic officially sanctioning Open Tournament, the Unreal Tournament fan project currently in development by several members of the UT community in Unreal Engine 4. Which is great, the design document says its going to have UT3 movespeed, gravity, and air control with 2k4 doge jump and UT3 weapon balance which is honestly the best version of the game you could have. At this point the community from past games has a better chance of making a UT game that pleases the most people than Epic does.
> 
> The issue with the UT series is there are three camps of players: UT99 players, UT2k4 players, and UT3 players. The 2k series was such a far cry and change in gameplay from the original that the 2k3/2k4 audience expected the series to play like that. When Epic went back to classic style gameplay in UT3, 2k4 players hated it. Conversely, when 2k3 came out, UT99 players didn't like the changes, and 2k4 didn't do much to win them over. UT3 is a mixed bag that people either like, hate because it wasn't UT2k4, or hate because it wasn't exactly like UT99. I'm also not speaking of UT3's atrociously bad launch when I talk about whether people like it or not; I'm talking about its gameplay. Unfortunately Midway forced Epic to release that game way too early. But since the Black Edition patch/Titan Update the game plays super solid and the majority of bugs have been fixed. From a gameplay standpoint, I champion UT3 a lot because I really like how it managed to bring balance to a series where usually only 2 or 3 weapons were dominant.
> 
> Its not a popular opinion, but UT3 is my personal favorite. The weapon balance and gravity/air control is the best in the series in that game I feel. However, for this game, I really think they should look at UT99 as a base. That seems to be the game the most people like.



Would make sense given that 'UE4 dev community + Epic' part from the tweet. Never played UT3 though.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2014)

Why doesn't Guitar Hero: Eurovision Edition exist yet?


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

I just tagged every fucking thread in the game shelf.

My eyes are bleeding


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2014)

Maybe, but they're bleeding for *us*. And in the end... isn't that enough gratification in it's own right? 
Thanks for all ya do Nardo.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2014)

I just hope some people appreciate it like I do.  At least one mod cares.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I just tagged every fucking thread in the game shelf.
> 
> My eyes are bleeding



We'll use that blood and the blood of a virgin(NightRazr) to summon the hypest of hype years for the NF-GD/E3 season party..

Don't mind me, I just woke up


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> We'll use that blood and the blood of a virgin(NightRazr) to summon the hypest of hype years for the NF-GD/E3 season party..
> 
> Don't mind me, I just woke up



Good, then you're malleable enough for me to talk you into buying me Lego: The Hobbit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

I'm not that impressionable still..


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

Fun's over.

Super serious with an inferiority and God complex coming through.  I'd better see some super ON TOPIC VIDEO GAME DISCUSSION or there's going to be some perm bans being slung around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Chill, it's just a convo 

Beat a Link Between Worlds a second time.. Just ridiculous how fun this game is.. Thinking of trying OoT but my backlog is huge.. Next I'll try to beat Fire Emblem


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

I don't think you understand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Oh, you mean you want to see the heavy gaming discussions in the main threads? It'll happen.. Especially around E3, but you'll also have to expect a lot of gifs/trolling as well..


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

I love watching the NFer's live reactions during the E3.

Pages in mere seconds.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

lol

I'm not serious; I'm being facetious.

The E3 threads are always hilarious, especially at 10 posts a minute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Quite honestly the live reactions for events is the best thing about this place.. Not just The Arcade, but the whole forum in general. It's why I'm still active actually.. 


So which brings me to my next question, do you guys even mod those threads?


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

What, are you kidding?

Of course not.


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> So which brings me to my next question, do you guys even mod those threads?



Unless someone is being a constant gaping asshole to everyone else I really couldn't care less about modding the E3 thread. The chaos is part of the fun.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

You guys mostly take care of yourselves, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

I think it's because all the regulars here have a legacy to protect.. At least that's why I don't go around flaming, trolling, and negging everyone on random sight (anymore). 


I wonder if GAF don't mod their threads during that time as well 





Bummer, I actually enjoyed the PS1 Spider-man and TH games.. 

The Guitar Hero stuff.. Not so much..


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2014)

I just want more Dragon Age: Inquisition though that new From Software game looks pretty hardcore.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2014)

The one time I expected modding in this place, I had to just leave instead.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

I might pick up Inquisition during a sale.

Bioware needs to earn back my trust before I drop money blind anymore.


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

Well I can't buy a singe title till September rolls around with Loan and Scholorship money. Till then flat broke.

Just have Loadout Fifa 14 and BF4 to play.


----------



## Firaea (May 4, 2014)

Khris said:


> Quite honestly the live reactions for events is the best thing about this place.. Not just The Arcade, but the whole forum in general. It's why I'm still active actually..
> 
> 
> So which brings me to my next question, do you guys even mod those threads?



I remember clearly the live reactions in this place during Atlus' live-stream for Persona 5's announcement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2014)

Or when Sony announced that the PS4 will support used games 

I don't remember the smash bros reactions for some reason, gotta do more digging..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2014)

> "Nobody over 12 should buy this" - ACTUAL quote from IGN's Kirby review. SMDH.



I dunno if this is true.. But my God if it is


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

That's ironic as 12 is the exact age of both those who review stuff on IGN, and take heed of it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

"PS4 will play used games!!!"

*crowd orgasms and cheers until their throats explode*


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

Firaea said:


> I remember clearly the live reactions in this place during Atlus' live-stream for Persona 5's announcement.



Those were some good times :33


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> I dunno if this is true.. But my God if it is



Considering it's IGN, I wouldn't be surprised. They probably only played the first level and deemed the game too easy and kiddy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2014)

Saw the review.. It's true, it's actually the review's main headline and bullet point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2014)

Booker: Much Obli-OH MY GOD


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2014)

Anyone tried this? 



It's a spectacle fighter in the vein of DMC.  

There's a free demo here. 

here. 

I'm not gonna lie it's not a long game and 10 USD (on steam) may be too much for most but the action was pretty decent and the game was quite challenging even on normal.  

You can beat it in a mere few hours but they have a new game plus feature so you can finish your upgrades and what not and there's a couple of unlockable outfits.  

Anyways it's like bloody palace mode in DMC, there's a story but then you're thrown into battle and you just slice the hell out of the enemies.


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2014)

I need some advice:

I've been saving for a new PC, but there's a very good chance that I'll leave my country in a couple of years. Nothing's certain at this point, but a good gaming rig is a serious long-term investment.

Should I stay on course or go for something that's easier to move around like a PS4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2014)

PS4 is region-free with a universal powers source adapter, perfect for moving around IMO.


----------



## blakstealth (May 6, 2014)

Ps4 is a good option.

Is Splinter Cell Blacklist a decent game? The MS store has it for $10, and it'll be my first Splinter Cell game. Is it worth it?


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

It depends, Overwatch. What are your pros for each choice? Is the big deal breaker just a matter of portability?



Khris said:


> PS4 is region-free with a universal powers source adapter, perfect for moving around IMO.



PCs have the same features. Hell, most gaming-tier power supplies have universal AC input already built in, eliminating the need to even flip a red switch on the back. However, gaming-tier PCs are typically bigger than the PS4, making them harder to move around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2014)

^^ yeah that too


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2014)

I went PC in December.

I subsequently got rid of all of my 360 games to get Steam games instead.


----------



## Overwatch (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It depends, Overwatch. What are your pros for each choice? Is the big deal breaker just a matter of portability?.



Right now, portability and cost are my main concern.

Honestly, I'm not sure what I want anymore. I've been a PC gamer since freakin' 97' and I got my first console roughly 2 years ago. The current lack of BC on the new consoles still kinda rubs me the wrong way, but on the whole Sony's handling the PS4 rather well at this point. Then there's the upcoming streaming service...


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Right now, portability and cost are my main concern.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure what I want anymore. I've been a PC gamer since freakin' 97' and I got my first console roughly 2 years ago. The current lack of BC on the new consoles still kinda rubs me the wrong way, but on the whole Sony's handling the PS4 rather well at this point. Then there's the upcoming streaming service...



Well, a good gaming PC will cost more in the short term (I'd recommend $1000 to build something  you won't have to upgrade for 4-5 years) and be harder to move around. However, you can make portability less of an issue by getting the right kind of case. But what you spend on building the PC is typically recouped when you get 95% of your games on sale, compared to $60 for every game on the PS4. 

Also, PC gaming is really just getting better. Indies, exclusives, and multi-plats galore, as well as better visuals 99% of the time. Also, online play is free on PC compared to $60 per year on PS4. You know what $60 can get you on Steam during a sale? Good lord. 

What is more enticing to you? PS4 exclusives or PC features?


----------



## Overwatch (May 7, 2014)

If I could get away with it, PC features. 

Ah, screw it. For now, I'll keep saving money. At the very least, I'll wait until E3 is over before making a final decision.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Well, a good gaming PC will cost more in the short term (I'd recommend $1000 to build something  you won't have to upgrade for 4-5 years) and be harder to move around. However, you can make portability less of an issue by getting the right kind of case. But what you spend on building the PC is typically recouped when you get 95% of your games on sale, compared to $60 for every game on the PS4.
> 
> Also, PC gaming is really just getting better. Indies, exclusives, and multi-plats galore, as well as better visuals 99% of the time. Also, online play is free on PC compared to $60 per year on PS4. You know what $60 can get you on Steam during a sale? Good lord.
> 
> What is more enticing to you? PS4 exclusives or PC features?



Playstation Plus has some of the best deals around

maybe not better than Steam but just about as good


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2014)

The World said:


> Playstation Plus has some of the best deals around
> 
> maybe not better than Steam but *just about as good*


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2014)

If it wasn't for exclusives I would never go near a console.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

go back from whence you came!


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

PS+ is the best console equivalent to Steam sales, but Steam sales are still leagues ahead of PS+. The only thing that really "rivals" Steam sales are Humble Bundles and Amazon.


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2014)

Sony seems to be getting the idea of how to do digital sales, still has a bit to go before they reach steam level, but they are trying.


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2014)

I don't think everyone needs to do "steam level sales". Being THAT cheap has negative effects too, you know.

PS+ is doing fine for me, I've bought a lot more digital games than on my 360.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2014)

The World said:


> go back from whence you came!



You mean *the Arcade*?


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I don't think everyone needs to do "steam level sales". Being THAT cheap has negative effects too, you know.
> 
> PS+ is doing fine for me, I've bought a lot more digital games than on my 360.



Obviously, psn has a big enough library to have better sales, whore out those ps1 games more often.


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2014)

Not particularly caring about the old games. The original devs probably aren't seeing that money anyway and I can play them on less eyecancer inducing resolutions on an emulator.

I had the choice to play MGS1 on my PS3 as part of the legacy collection or on an emulator. The choice was obvious.


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> If it wasn't for exclusives I would never go near a console.



This man knows what's what.


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Not particularly caring about the old games. The original devs probably aren't seeing that money anyway and I can play them on less eyecancer inducing resolutions on an emulator.
> 
> I had the choice to play MGS1 on my PS3 as part of the legacy collection or on an emulator. The choice was obvious.



I still have a CRT, the ps1 games look fine.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2014)




----------



## creative (May 8, 2014)

killer 7 runs really blochy on dolphin emulator. I thought I had it on the lowest settings but it keeps shitting itself on my laptop. inb4lolemulatioingonlaptops.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2014)

Well, that guys sounds obnoxious as fuck but Insomniac seems to be making a sweet fucking game. It looks likes a mix of Infamous and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]99XiMYKsHl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2014)

Is anyone following the hilarious train-wreck that is Death Cargo?

Please tell me someone is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2014)

*Searches Death Cargo*

EDIT: Oh My God, that fatality  

And that's not even the worst part 

EDIT2: you know what tho, this would have been pretty huge in the 90s


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2014)

Oh... 

I'm actually laughing at whoever paid for this


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2014)

Oh lawdy lawd.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2014)

I didn't know who Yannic(k) LeJaqc is so I looked it up.  on the game which is a wonderful read, really.

NOTE: I say "game" tentatively.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)




----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

necrostorm is very appropriate.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

how is that even real?


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2014)

The World said:


> how is that even real?


----------



## creative (May 11, 2014)

I love how death cargo is so bootlegged, it has to use live cam+models for the fatalities. probably for the best to since it's the only thing that isn't blurry in this mess


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2014)

I bought Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition for $7.50 during a sale a couple days ago.  Great, just what I need, _another_ game to mod the fuck out of.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

krory said:


> I bought Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition for $7.50 during a sale a couple days ago.  Great, just what I need, _another_ game to mod the fuck out of.



I purchased that game shortly after it came out and have yet to play more than a few hours of it.  

That isn't me saying that it is bad...it's more of how Counter-Strike: Source is pretty much the only game that keeps my interest for long these days.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2014)

krory said:


> I didn't know who Yannic(k) LeJaqc is so I looked it up.  on the game which is a wonderful read, really.
> 
> NOTE: I say "game" tentatively.



Careful, they might press charges against you for saying that.



Kid Miracleman said:


> I purchased that game shortly after it came out and have yet to play more than a few hours of it.
> 
> That isn't me saying that it is bad...it's more of how Counter-Strike: Source is pretty much the only game that keeps my interest for long these days.



But, Dream, why?


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2014)

The World said:


> how is that even real?



There's a new trailer our which shows more characters/stages. IT MIGHT ACTUALLY BE REAL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

I wonder if it's a sin pirating such shit


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

Probably not. I'd rather pay for WinRAR than buy that garbage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

Man, Sonic is gonna get _crushed_ in that race.


----------



## random user (May 14, 2014)

Not if he's super Sonic


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

Flash can literally catch himself in time.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, the speed of sound's got nothing on that and the power of creating retarded plot points by rotating the earth backwards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Flash can literally catch himself in time.






Shirker said:


> Yeah, the speed of sound's got nothing on that and the power of creating retarded plot points by rotating the earth backwards.



Couldn't find a proper reaction gif for this...


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> Couldn't find a proper reaction gif for this...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

Yup.. That works..


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8_X-9AIG-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2014)

I'm fuckin pissed Sony shut down the Resistance servers; I just bought Resistance 3 to play the MP GODDAMMIT


----------



## Gino (May 16, 2014)

NAh Krory........Nah man


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

oh arcade how you've changed.


now it's really an arcade convo 


uh...........I want a PS4 ....that is all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> I'm fuckin pissed Sony shut down the Resistance servers; I just bought Resistance 3 to play the MP GODDAMMIT



Wow. Sorry to hear that man


----------



## Lance (May 17, 2014)

Just one question, Da fuk kind of game is this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0ABq2s3Fys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2014)

I want to do that thing where multiple people play Octodad, each using a part of the controls.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> oh arcade how you've changed.
> 
> 
> now it's really an arcade convo



Well this isn't the classic "Arcade" that you and your kin are used to. This is still, in its essence, the Gaming Department... but we adopted a more suitable name and some organization to the whole thing (and I'm hoping the necessary staff members take up my suggestion for the other sections, as well) to make the place more welcoming and awesome.

You're welcome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

I never come in here :3


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

What a couple of rubes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V_ZnxlhdSz0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xrpGV_Lwmw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

Old as the internet, but I lose my shit every time I read through it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Well this isn't the classic "Arcade" that you and your kin are used to. This is still, in its essence, the Gaming Department... but we adopted a more suitable name and some organization to the whole thing (and I'm hoping the necessary staff members take up my suggestion for the other sections, as well) to make the place more welcoming and awesome.
> 
> You're welcome.



I like it 


I just don't have a lot of games to talk about.


Only one I'm hyped for at the moment is watchdogs


----------



## Lance (May 17, 2014)

Games to look forward:

Destiny
Watch Dogs
BF4 patches and DLC
Batman: Arkham Knight
And the rest come in 2015.


----------



## Halcyon (May 18, 2014)

The Division delay was so obvious but so heartbreaking 

still got nothing for my PS4 but a 100%'d inFamous

Also, Witcher III >>>>>

the hype is real


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

Well, guys, it's been fun.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, guys, it's been fun.



What a crock of shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2014)

Its not like YouTube will ruin Twitch....

Right guys?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> Its not like YouTube will ruin Twitch....
> 
> Right guys?



Of course Youtube isn't going to ruin Twitch. Google+ which has already ruined Youtube is going to ruin Twitch.

Good times.


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of course Youtube isn't going to ruin Twitch. Google+ which has already ruined Youtube is going to ruin Twitch.
> 
> Good times.



Didn't Google say they were getting rid of the need to have Google+ to access shit? I thought I saw an article about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, guys, it's been fun.



Well shit.. It was nice while it lasted I guess.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2014)

All good things...


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2014)

All good things crash and burn and die horribly. 

I won't be able to build up the funds to get Watch Dogs (and I won't be able to run it on my PC anyway probably) so I think Imma shift the money I have down on it to Dragon Age: Inquisition or Shadows of Mordor instead. October, should give me enough time.


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2014)

Not even 6 months and Xbox one dropped price already!

So mad right now!


----------



## Halcyon (May 19, 2014)

Twitch 

Google is going to own the internet soon enough.


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2014)

Not really If they keep trying to buy up every fucking thing.


----------



## EJ (May 19, 2014)

Gino said:


> Not really If they keep trying to buy up every fucking thing.



I have no real problem with Google though. Once they fixed that youtube shit and I got adblock they aren't my problem anymore. 

Plus my school forced us to make a gmail account in high school so I already had one


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2014)

[Youtube]0MW9Nrg_kZU[/Youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2014)

^^Goku's last two lines killed.. 

Biggest problem with this google buying twitch thing is the copyright flagging shit that raids Youtube right now. So it won't be as accessible to everyone like it is currently..


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2014)

What's getting on my nerves is people acting like they can do nothing to avoid/stop this shit somebody's gonna create another website eventually....


So this news meant nothing to me I seen it coming a mile away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2014)

And then google will buy it out as well.. 

It's over, they won...

Or we can all just convert to dailymotion


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> *And then google will buy it out as well..
> 
> It's over, they won...*
> 
> Or we can all just convert to dailymotion


what did I just say?


I would rather die than convert to dailymotion.


----------



## EJ (May 19, 2014)

Fight the system guys. Don't give in. Go on youtube and start complaining to make your voices be heard.


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2014)

So I just noticed a thing.  

Watch Dogs, The Crew, The Division, these were all games that were massively hyped BEFORE the new consoles came out.  As of May 2014, it's been over a year since tho0se games were showcased to help show WHY people should buy the new systems.   Those games are still not here.  Ubisoft's marketing department is a bag of...something insulting for doing that.  

I don't even know what to call it, but that's gotta be sketchy business moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Same thing happened with Rayman Legends and the WiiU.. Only WiiU owners had it worse.. We always do


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2014)

Same thing happens right now with Destiny.  Worse is a relative term here...oh wait...Wonderful 101 took HOW long and Bayo 2 still ain't out?  Fans of games....hype has gone too far.  Only games that are physically done or 1 month away from code completion should be hyped so hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Only that Rayman Legends was actually finished and the only reason they delayed was it was to be released with the other platforms.. Also, Destiny is getting delayed?


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2014)

Not sure, after the trailer hit sometime last year I lost track once it said it was a year plus out.  Fair play on Rayman, though.  That game was Done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Same thing happens right now with Destiny.  Worse is a relative term here...oh wait...Wonderful 101 took HOW long and Bayo 2 still ain't out?  Fans of games....hype has gone too far.  Only games that are physically done or 1 month away from code completion should be hyped so hard.



Smash was announced before it even started production. Bayonetta 2 was announced when it was practically entering Alpha.

Companies these days are so desperate to get in on that hype train that they announce shit when they barely off the approval phase. And Nintendo is hot with that shit since the WiiU isn't doing so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

One thing about Ubisoft.. Is that they market the sure buy games when little hidden gems like Child of Light barely get any mentions..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OKbcCjTz2bM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoodooKnight (May 20, 2014)

> "People have been more satisfied with the Xbox 360 than the PS3, so in that respect people have less of a need to upgrade in the short-term due to regular updates for the Xbox 360," Mehdi said. "We could point to any number of things."



Microsoft here to remind you they're still assholes after fixing some things with the xbox one.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

VoodooKnight said:


> Microsoft here to remind you they're still assholes after fixing some things with the xbox one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

IGN gave Drakengard 3 a 4.8

I want this company to crash and burn, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2014)

NeoGAF not getting a press invite to E3... this is going to end well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Already posted in the E3 thread.. Gonna be fun watching the internet die on June 10th


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> One thing about Ubisoft.. Is that they market the sure buy games when little hidden gems like Child of Light barely get any mentions..



Ubisoft was one of the first companies to do that "Yeah, our DLC was supposed to be in the game" bullshit but they gave some bullshit excuse that they couldn't finish it in time and acted like a minor discount made up for that fact.




Khris said:


> IGN gave Drakengard 3 a 4.8
> 
> I want this company to crash and burn, does that make me a bad person?



Of course not - I think most normal or intelligent people want IGN to crash and burn.




Zaru said:


> NeoGAF not getting a press invite to E3... this is going to end well.



Good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Ubisoft was one of the first companies to do that "Yeah, our DLC was supposed to be in the game" bullshit but they gave some bullshit excuse that they couldn't finish it in time and acted like a minor discount made up for that fact.



Then there's the downgrades(Far Cry 3/Watch_dogs) as well, damn the hype blinded a lot of folks from their shitty antics.. 




> Of course not - I think most normal or intelligent people want IGN to crash and burn.


Thought so.. Did you catch their butthurt over AngryJoe when he complained about media giving Titanfall 9s and showed their review giving it an 8.9? 

>9
>8.9

 





> Good.



if only they give the badges to 4chan instead


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

But Kirby is for little kids, right guys?


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2014)

Kirby is for hardcore gamers only.

If you wouldn't take a bullet for Kirby then gtfo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

But Kirby is for kids... IGN said so, and IGN caters for the hardcore gamer..


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Wolfenstein is bretty gud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fq6qcvfZldE[/YOUTUBE]

Always been fan of these guys 

Half-Life 3 confirmed


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> But Kirby is for little kids, right guys?



future dudebro in the making.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Boskov, buy me Wolfenstein nao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

I'm getting Drakengard 3 and Bravely Default tomorrow  

#weabo #Mybodyisready


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> But Kirby is for little kids, right guys?



>two cod games

wot


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> NeoGAF not getting a press invite to E3... this is going to end well.



E3 ain't even important these days.  Dog and Pony show equal to Pax with less cred, or am I wrong?  I seriously want to draw lines and just have indies eat these folks' collective lunches.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Boskov, buy me Wolfenstein nao.



I bought Drakengard 3 and Wolfenstein.

I'm tapped out son.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

NO U

Gotta save for my weab games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Boskov also bought Drakengard? Dude knows what's up..


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Are you at least gonna buy me Murdered?


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Boskov also bought Drakengard? Dude knows what's up..



The first one was good, but it was depressing. Everyone has a tragic story, and there is death everywhere.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Boskov also bought Drakengard? Dude knows what's up..



Damn right I do.

I just got the regular one, but I'm waiting to see if the LE bombs in price.



krory said:


> Are you at least gonna buy me Murdered?



You can borrow it when Dawn's done playing it.



Flow said:


> The first one was good, but it was depressing. Everyone has a tragic story, and there is death everywhere.



You play Drakengard (and Nier) for the story, man!  The gameplay was mostly just really tedious... except for, you know, that ending sequence.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, it got pretty repetitive. Plus really the only character I enjoyed playing as was Caim. 

You know, the ending with the 'grotesque' (I think they are spelled) eating people was just fucked up. Then I got the one where Caim's sister turns into some demon like flying thing, and more of them spawned from her. I'm just sitting there in my chair like wtf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Are you at least gonna buy me Murdered?



What's Murdered?

*quick google search*

Oh shit.. I remember this.. Whatever did happen to it? I see on wiki that it's gonna be released within the next month, but I heard so little about it since E3.. 



Flow said:


> The first one was good, but it was depressing. Everyone has a tragic story, and there is death everywhere.



That's the point of Drakengard tho.. It's sad yet so fucking warm, it had such an impact on me as a young kid.. There was no way I was gonna miss this one.. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn right I do.
> 
> I just got the regular one, but I'm waiting to see if the LE bombs in price.



I'll just buy the zero figure once it's up for order on amazon


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2014)

I am 80% sure that I am going to Nintendo World and try to get the limited edition of Mario Kart 8. I might not survived guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

You murikans and your limited editions  

Only *insert cool sounding word here* edition game I got was KOF13 with the music track..


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

@BOskov - I didn't even know anyone else that's getting it. 

@Khris - It was originally supposed to come out in March but its previews were really bad so they delayed it a couple months. Should still be coming out June 5th.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> You murikans and your limited editions
> 
> Only *insert cool sounding word here* edition game I got was KOF13 with the music track..




Alan Wake
Gears of War 2
Gears of War 3
Dead Space 2
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3

That's really it. I feel like I'm missing something but we don't have a lot (that's between my brother and I).

Then I got a few of those "pre-order" editions - Dead Space 3, Tomb Raider, Bulletstorm...

I also have the metal case for ACIII even though I never owned the game because they gave away the case for free on the spot when you pre-ordered, so I pre-ordered it but ended up moving the money to something else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

If Bayo2 will get a limited or special edition I might get that.. As for Murdered, it actually looks interesting.. I'll be waiting for fan reaction once it releases..


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Also on Steam, if you pre-purchase Murdered: Soul Suspect ($44.99 right now), you apparently get Quantum Conundrum instantly for free.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> If Bayo2 will get a limited or special edition I might get that.. As for Murdered, it actually looks interesting.. I'll be waiting for fan reaction once it releases..



Really since I was young I learned to ignore fans and reviews and just try shit for my own. I just go with my own initial impressions and if I walk away disappointed, then that's on me, you know? Better than missing out on something that is really good but people are just being stubborn or something.

Back in the day, I had a lot of friends that completely trashed SaGa Frontier and the reviews weren't _great_ but people compared it to shit like Final Fantasy VII at the time... but still one of the best RPGs ever made imo. So fuck 'em.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

I mostly used to trust my instincts, but they fucked me so hard this past gen I dunno if I can rely on them ever again.. 

Street Fighter x Tekken, Fuck you..


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> I mostly used to trust my instincts, but they fucked me so hard this past gen I dunno if I can rely on them ever again..
> 
> *Street Fighter x Tekken, Fuck you*..



Oooooooooooo that smarts 


for the most part i aim for whatever peaks my interest, but i won't hesitate to ask someone of similar taste how the product is should they get it before me or something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

I still want my full 60 dollars back 

Fuck that game with a passion..


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

>Investing in a fighting game

You gaiz.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

I never check reviews. 

Only years afterwards or after I'd beaten the game several times over; I rarely get burned because all I do is watch gameplay videos and read up on development.  I don't really care what Joe Kotaku has to say about how boring he wants his games to be or how sexist it is.

Or if a game looks hilariously bad and I know I'll have fun reading people run it into the ground.  Dark was a perfect example of that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

lulz/rage are/is too good to pass up reviews.. IGN/Polygon reviews are especially stimulating..

*still mad IGN gave Kirby and Drakengard 3 shit scores*

But really, It's a pleasure ride on its own


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> I still want my full 60 dollars back
> 
> Fuck that game with a passion..



You were probably looking at some of those character slots going

_"what do i have to do to unlock those? "_

you see a price tag...

_"must be in-game currency "_

then you find out the truth _(or come to grips and accept what you already suspected)_

_"fml "_

capcom raped your wallet and you didn't even know it


i personally yearn for the day when/if cvs2 gets the sequel it deserves, but moments like that have me think otherwise


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

And people in the community, and reviews, these days are too bitter and hold grudges easily. Like, I can understand being hesitant with Dragon Age: Inquisition after 2, can understand people want to see the final product before investing in it... but then you have the people that are like, "Nope, Dragon Age 2 was THAT bad that BioWare will literally never make a good Dragon Age game again so I will never, ever, ever play another Dragon Age game ever again."

Well... whatevs, your loss.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

CONFESSION: I buy costume DLC.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

They gave the first Drakengard and Nier shit scores, too.

They also gave Modern Warfare 2 like a 9 or a 9.5.  I don't buy into the whole bribing conspiracy but the major review circuit and AAA games have a buddy-buddy relationship I feel the ratings are basically decided by shareholders.  

That, and most of the reviewers have really boring, really predictable taste and are usually bad at video games in general, so why would I listen to them? 

As videogames become more complex in mechanics and story-telling, I feel that a lot of the people reviewing games may not be as qualified as they should be to review games.  Siskel and Ebert didn't just watch movies that spent 4-5 weeks in theaters.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

So I was watching a stream and I won a PC code for something called Bard's Tale. I don't care for PC gaming so i'm just leaving this here for whoever wants it.

Link removed


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2014)

yoyo plat, waz up..

Also thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Damn. Seven minutes too late.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They gave the first Drakengard and Nier shit scores, too..



Although Drakengard is a genuinely shitty game with an interesting setting and one sadistic story. While Nier is a below average game with an interesting setting and depressing sadistic story.

I'm not defending reviewers here, don't get me wrong. But just because one shit reviewer says that a game is bad for all the shallow, idiotic reasons he can think of doesn't mean that a game isn't pretty shitty gameplay wise while still being a genuinely interesting experience.

That said, I do read plenty of reviews just to be updated on what ridiculous fucking reason they like or like X or Y game.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

Oh shit you're unbanned Zeni?

Good to see.

Also the stream I watch gives away codes pretty often so if I win anymore for the pc or whatever i'll just leave them here for you guys. My comp is too much of a piece of shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> So I was watching a stream and I won a PC code for something called Bard's Tale. I don't care for PC gaming so i'm just leaving this here for whoever wants it.
> 
> Link removed



Bard's Tale is FUCKING awesome. One of the few comedy games out there that really nails it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Although Drakengard is a genuinely shitty game with an interesting setting and one sadistic story. While Nier is a below average game with an interesting setting and depressing sadistic story.
> 
> I'm not defending reviewers here, don't get me wrong. But just because one shit reviewer says that a game is bad for all the shallow, idiotic reasons he can think of doesn't mean that a game isn't pretty shitty gameplay wise while still being a genuinely interesting experience.
> 
> That said, I do read plenty of reviews just to be updated on what ridiculous fucking reason they like or like X or Y game.



I think you misunderstand.  

I don't think Nier or Drakengard are hidden masterpieces that have just been overlooked because no one can understand how genius the whole mess is.  They're not.  I see all of the Drakengard games, and Nier, as somewhat failed experiments, but they tried a lot of different things, and some didn't work.  There really can't be any faults with the story, honestly; I wish we had more writing in games that doesn't read like a junior novelization of an action movie.

What I'm saying is that, in all seriousness, I'd rather play Drakengard than Modern Warfare 2.  Which is why I referenced the games; not because MW2 is a literally unplayable mess or Nier is a gaming masterpiece, but because I don't really have the same taste as these boring shmucks and, ergo, their opinions aren't really for me.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2014)

While we're on the subject of limited editions, what games are you guys hoping come with a limited edition of some sort? It can be announced games or games you're hoping are made eventually. 

IMO, everyone has that one game/game series where they just need to buy all of the best stuff involving it.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2014)

Limited edition: metroid: Other M

It comes with rocket heels and Nintendo's notice that Extreme Metroid Volleyball is in the works.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Not much, currently.

Kinda disappointed we didn't get the Japanese version of the Dark Souls 2 limited edition.  The statue is serviceable, but not great; which sucks because there are literally no Souls figures/kits anywhere.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Limited edition: metroid: Other M
> 
> It comes with rocket heels and Nintendo's notice that Extreme Metroid Volleyball is in the works.



Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeee



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not much, currently.
> 
> Kinda disappointed we didn't get the Japanese version of the Dark Souls 2 limited edition.  The statue is serviceable, but not great; which sucks because there are literally no Souls figures/kits anywhere.



I wish Capcom would do LEs with Monster Hunter, I'd be a sucker and buy every one. 

Didn't the JPN LE for Dark Souls 2 come with actual metal replicas of weapons?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to afford them anyway.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

I like games that take risks with the plot. I see a lot of people complain about Dark Souls saying that they don't know why their fighting or don't want to have to talk to everyone to discover the plot and think that's lazy storytelling. I like a game that doesn't feel the need to shove exposition down my throat every now and then.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Limited edition: metroid: Other M
> 
> It comes with rocket heels and Nintendo's notice that Extreme Metroid Volleyball is in the works.



Nintendo itself doesn't have enough females for a volleyball game let alone metroid .


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would buy the shit out of Monster Hunter LEs.

Right now I just buy figures. 

I have like 4 Nendos.  :3



Platinum said:


> I like games that take risks with the plot. I see a lot of people complain about Dark Souls saying that they don't know why their fighting or don't want to have to talk to everyone to discover the plot and think that's lazy storytelling. I like a game that doesn't feel the need to shove exposition down my throat every now and then.




The first Dark Souls has a fantastic way of telling its story.  I think the people complaining that everything should be told in cutscenes and in exposition dumps don't really get what they were trying to achieve by doing so.  It works wonders, especially in a game focused on atmosphere, so I see no reason to change it.

Dark Souls II tries really hard, but gets convoluted at times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

? said:


> You were probably looking at some of those character slots going
> 
> _"what do i have to do to unlock those? "_
> 
> ...





Swapped character costumes DLC.. 5 dolla 

lel gems.. 5 dolla 

get completely screwed by capcom.. 5 dolla 




krory said:


> CONFESSION: I buy costume DLC.
> 
> I regret nothing.



I wouldn't have found it so insulting if we couldn't just unlock that kinda stuff in the PS2 era or before.. I mean don't get me wrong, Borderlands 2 DLC is the most worth it shit on PSN, there's no denying that. Stuff like that I can get behind it 100%, but when color pallets are 1 dollar a pop; that's where I draw the line.. 




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They gave the first Drakengard and Nier shit scores, too.
> 
> They also gave Modern Warfare 2 like a 9 or a 9.5.  I don't buy into the whole bribing conspiracy but the major review circuit and AAA games have a buddy-buddy relationship I feel the ratings are basically decided by shareholders.
> 
> ...



MW2? Try Ghosts and Battlefield 4 when they have the very buggy and nonfunctional online modes (dat tripiru A titlu).. Also, no game with a 2.5 hour campaign mode should get a 9.. Hell, Titanfall doesn't even have a campaign mode 

I think reviewers either intentionally or ignorantly ignore the most imporant part of a good video game experience, which is immersion(if that makes sense).. I want a game that its story, atmosphere, and functional gameplay will absorb me in its world that I forget all about the real world and its issues.. And by story it doesn't have to be a script, just the story of the gameplay itself. At least MW and MW2 online achieved that in its online MP.. But then you got Ghosts, and... Fuck it, let me just stop here before I go on a tl;dr streak.. 


While the DOD series aren't perfect in anyways, they're 1) not broken; in that you can play the game without any issues and 2) they have top notch settings.. They don't deserve that hot dump by the gaming media.. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Although Drakengard is a genuinely shitty game with an interesting setting and one sadistic story. While Nier is a below average game with an interesting setting and depressing sadistic story.
> 
> I'm not defending reviewers here, don't get me wrong. But just because one shit reviewer says that a game is bad for all the shallow, idiotic reasons he can think of doesn't mean that a game isn't pretty shitty gameplay wise while still being a genuinely interesting experience.
> 
> That said, I do read plenty of reviews just to be updated on what ridiculous fucking reason they like or like X or Y game.



That's the point though, shitting on a "shitty" game for the wrong reasons makes you a shitty reviewer.. IGN shat on Sanic Lost World for all the wrong reasons.. Hell, they shat on Kirby for being too easy when in reality the challenge of the kirby games came from the collectibles ala. Rayman Origins/Legends..  


Also, most reviewers treat shitty games as unplayable junk which is untrue.. A shitty game can still be a fun game..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What I'm saying is that, in all seriousness, I'd rather play Drakengard than Modern Warfare 2.  Which is why I referenced the games; not because MW2 is a literally unplayable mess or Nier is a gaming masterpiece, but because I don't really have the same taste as these boring shmucks and, ergo, their opinions aren't really for me.



And that's where it all clicks, really. Reviewers really fucking love the word "polish" because it implies that it plays smooth, doesn't have any obvious bug or glitch, feels good to control, yadda, yadda, yadda. They never shut the fuck about when it comes to the average mainstream game series that dropped numerical entries because the number "23" in a title suddenly doesn't sound as appealing as "3" or even "4". Anyway, that word means absolute nothing, and not just because they don't actually add any information just by spitting that word in a sentence about gameplay, but also because all the polish in the word doesn't really do anything for you when you're playing what's essentially the same "different" stale game for the 20th time.

Not to sound like an obnoxious douche that puts his favorite games on pedestals but when you play a game that clicks with you in all the right reasons despite whatever shortcomings it might have, it's always because that game is a labor of love.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

I genuinely believe there is a push in AAA gaming journals to move focus away from non-Nintendo Japanese games, for whatever reason.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The first Dark Souls has a fantastic way of telling its story.  I think the people complaining that everything should be told in cutscenes and in exposition dumps don't really get what they were trying to achieve by doing so.  It works wonders, especially in a game focused on atmosphere, so I see no reason to change it.
> 
> Dark Souls II tries really hard, but gets convoluted at times.



2 tried to strike a finer balance but it didn't commit to either side enough. I do like how you can piece together the dots if you read the item descriptions though. Dark Souls 2 would really benefit from some post story DLC.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I genuinely believe there is a push in AAA gaming journals to move focus away from non-Nintendo Japanese games, for whatever reason.



That's not much of a conspiracy. In fact it's pretty obvious. I see a lot of backlash to the more insular japanese market now. 13 year olds in skimpy outfits and the like is getting a lot more heat in the western media right now. Personally I agree entirely with the notion that japanese games are sometimes overly sexualized to the point where it turns me off to a game. I do think though that the Japanese style of game development should be kept around as it provides interesting experiences.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

I also want to add that many reviewers don't consider music scores or BGM into their reviews  

Music adds to the whole experience IMO..


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo itself doesn't have enough females for a volleyball game let alone metroid .



They got

Bikini Samus

Short Shorts Samus

Skin suit Samus

"All this ass" team ninja Samus

Baby baby baby baby samus

and

Rocket boots samus


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And that's where it all clicks, really. Reviewers really fucking love the word "polish" because it implies that it plays smooth, doesn't have any obvious bug or glitch, feels good to control, yadda, yadda, yadda. They never shut the fuck about when it comes to the average mainstream game series that dropped numerical entries because the number "23" in a title suddenly doesn't sound as appealing as "3" or even "4". Anyway, that word means absolute nothing, and not just because they don't actually add any information just by spitting that word in a sentence about gameplay, but also because all the polish in the word doesn't really do anything for you when you're playing what's essentially the same "different" stale game for the 20th time.
> 
> Not to sound like an obnoxious douche that puts his favorite games on pedestals but when you play a game that clicks with you in all the right reasons whatever shortcomings it might have, it's always because that game is a labor of love.



Absolutely.

You know what it is?

They don't have anything meaningful to say.  I'm sure you've seen that image floating around that's basically "if movies were reviewed like games" and that's largely what we get with big gaming reviews.  Whether this is due to the people reading it needing simple, mundane reviews, the people reviewing it being mundane or the suits requiring it to be mundane, ultimately, is irrelevant.

They check all the boxes: bugs, controls, etc.  But there's nothing else to say about it, and that's a horrible way to review something.  How is the story told; how does it relate to the gameplay?  Describe the music without saying 'pretty.'  Is it used well? The story is good?  Is it presented in a way that has an impact on the audience?  How does Lara Croft getting googly-eyed about killing a deer tie well with becoming Rambo not minutes later?  Do the game's aesthetics contribute to the atmosphere?  The story?  The tone?  Is the art good?  Why?

I avoid reviews because it tells me things I can figure out pretty easily.  Yeah, it looks fun.  Sure, it's pretty.  Yeah, that's some nice music.  All of that can be gleaned from watching 5 minutes of gameplay.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> That's not much of a conspiracy. In fact it's pretty obvious. I see a lot of backlash to the more insular japanese market now. 13 year olds in skimpy outfits and the like is getting a lot more heat in the western media right now. Personally I agree entirely with the notion that japanese games are sometimes overly sexualized to the point where it turns me off to a game. I do think though that the Japanese style of game development should be kept around as it provides interesting experiences.



In some cases, yes.

However, I've literally seen the phrases 'too Japanese' and 'a little Japanese' in American reviews.  Not only does that sound fucking racist as hell (ironic from some of these review sites), it paints a larger picture about the attitudes towards those games.

Not every Japanese game is Underage Panty Quest X, despite the existence of many such games, but it's largely viewed that way for some reaosn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I avoid reviews because it tells me things I can figure out pretty easily.  Yeah, it looks fun.  Sure, it's pretty.  Yeah, that's some nice music.  All of that can be gleaned from watching 5 minutes of gameplay.



Shit.. I can tell you all that in 5 sentences or less.. Most mainstream gaming journalism is just hyped up fan reactions with less chance of raging on a broken part of the game.. 

I personally enjoy ProJared's extended thoughts videos even though I disagree with half of what he says.. His presentation is very down to earth I feel like it's one of my friends telling me about a game I should try..


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> In some cases, yes.
> 
> However, I've literally seen the phrases 'too Japanese' and 'a little Japanese' in American reviews.  Not only does that sound fucking racist as hell (ironic from some of these review sites), it paints a larger picture about the attitudes towards those games.
> 
> Not every Japanese game is Underage Panty Quest X, despite the existence of many such games, but it's largely viewed that way for some reaosn.



No see I agree with you. I'm just saying that is the perception. Though a lot of it is liberal soapbox bullshit where they just want to bellyache over cultural differences.

I don't think saying something is 'too japanese' is racist though. Say way people complain that COD is too american. It's inappropriate because that's just painting with broad strokes but it's not really malicious. In their mind japanese is 'wierd and wacky' and western games are grim with killer guitar riffs.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Swapped character costumes DLC.. 5 dolla
> 
> lel gems.. 5 dolla
> 
> get completely screwed by capcom.. 5 dolla



Apply Capcom Business Practices to Your Own - DLC


coming soon 



> I wouldn't have found it so insulting if we couldn't just unlock that kinda stuff in the PS2 era or before.. I mean don't get me wrong, Borderlands 2 DLC is the most worth it shit on PSN, there's no denying that. Stuff like that I can get behind it 100%, but when color pallets are 1 dollar a pop; that's where I draw the line..



which is how i feel honestly. can't stand it when some cosmetic changes are locked behind a price tag knowing that in a previous gen when earn it through the tenure of your play time **



> MW2? Try Ghosts and Battlefield 4 when they have the very buggy and nonfunctional online modes (dat tripiru A titlu).. Also, no game with a 2.5 hour campaign mode should get a 9.. *Hell, Titanfall doesn't even have a campaign mode*



that's what disappointed me most about the game. no real worldbuilding involved or any characters to get a little attached to


great multiplayer and...yeah...that's it


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

I have no qualms with multiplayer only games.

If a game is entirely designed around multiplayer, I think it's just as dumb to add a boring campaign to the game as it is to add shitty multiplayer to a single player focused game.  It's just a drain on budget for something nobody will care about.

See:

the Battlefield series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have no qualms with multiplayer only games.
> 
> If a game is entirely designed around multiplayer, I think it's just as dumb to add a boring campaign to the game as it is to add shitty multiplayer to a single player focused game.  It's just a drain on budget for something nobody will care about.
> 
> ...



But it takes away from a game like Titanfall which looks to have a deep setting.. The universe looks and sounds interesting, they could never possibly cover it all through MP regardless of how much detail they add in the maps.. 

It's such a waste... If fighters like Blazblue get a deep satisfying story so should MP shooters..



? said:


> that's what disappointed me most about the game. no real worldbuilding involved or any characters to get a little attached to
> 
> 
> great multiplayer and...yeah...that's it



I wouldn't even say "great multiplayer", cuz you know.. For a MP-only game it sure does lack a lot of MP modes..


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

What can i say, i like my expansive looking scifi settings fleshed out in a way that can keep me interested. doesn't necessarily have to be a campaign mode as opposed to just participating in quests/missions in a similar vein to a mmo


for a product some people were looking at as a cod competitor a little world building could help go a long way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

here

For me, this is the final nail in the coffin.. Never cared that much for the game when I realized how linear the hacking is, but this takes the piss..


----------



## Halcyon (May 21, 2014)

"The notoriety system is tied in to the online portion. You're not being punished, you're opting out. "

apparently it has to do with how the multiplayer works as far as hacking.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Didn't really intend to play the game for the multiplayer honestly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> "The notoriety system is tied in to the online portion. You're not being punished, you're opting out. "
> 
> apparently it has to do with how the multiplayer works as far as hacking.



Yeah, but you lose all your notoriety skills when you play offline. So you have to start from scratch every time you go offline and online again.. 

Wonder what happens when your internet goes down mid-game..


----------



## Halcyon (May 21, 2014)

Still pretty bullshit, I'll probably end up renting it


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Granted it's still dumb and if i did want to get on some multiplayer, it'd be nice if i could have a casual session with a stranger or some friends. that's all i would want, me and whoever else is on the other side of the city wrecking the whole joint in the crossfire of our superior hackness


this just seems unnecessary as far as the weight of the punishment goes


----------



## Kaitou (May 22, 2014)

Ubisoft has done it once again. 

I love the feature and all, it's cool and neat but they need to consider people got shitty ass connections. I don't see the point of punishing people for any reason and it's only gonna drive people from away people from playing.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

>MFW people should've listened to be about Ubisoft back when Assassin's Creed II came out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

Just got these today..



I didn't even realize that I bought two squenix games until now


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2014)

heh, Crytek MOBA


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> here
> 
> For me, this is the final nail in the coffin.. Never cared that much for the game when I realized how linear the hacking is, but this takes the piss..


Eh, it's this is not that big a deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> Eh, it's this is not that big a deal.



Here we go again.. People thought DLCs and Micro-transactions weren't a big deal when they started small.. Same thing will happen.. When big companies do something and people accept it, it's accepted as normal behavior and other companies build up on that shit..


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2014)

DLC and Microtransactions aren't a big deal.

They're a poorly handled deal. 

There's nothing inherently wrong with either.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> here
> 
> For me, this is the final nail in the coffin.. Never cared that much for the game when I realized how linear the hacking is, but this takes the piss..



Oh wow.

Was gonna buy it before but not anymore.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2014)

The concept doesn't seem terrible, the problem is that they have the online integrated with the single player inherently.

If it was split I'd not have an issue with it.


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> Here we go again.. People thought DLCs and Micro-transactions weren't a big deal when they started small.. Same thing will happen.. When big companies do something and people accept it, it's accepted as normal behavior and other companies build up on that shit..


We'll see how this will really affect people when the game comes out and had enough time to play it.

This could be blown out of proportion for all we know. We gotta stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> DLC and Microtransactions aren't a big deal.
> 
> They're a poorly handled deal.
> 
> There's nothing inherently wrong with either.



DLCs maybe.. I should have been more clear and say on-disc DLC.. Microtransactions tho, that is just cancer.. Tell me one good thing about it..



blakstealth said:


> We'll see how this will really affect people when the game comes out and had enough time to play it.
> 
> This could be blown out of proportion for all we know. We gotta stop jumping to conclusions.



You don't get it bro.. There's really no reason to punish the players like this.. This is basically done to push for the "always online" agenda.. It's subtle, but it's gonna grow.. 

I hope Destiny doesn't follow this practice and allows you to play through the story without punishing offline play..


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

>Dark Souls on sale
>Don't have the money

/sob


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

Sell some plasma, dude.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

​
Shameless promotion coming through.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wait.. I have to buy the Japanese voice overs?
> 
> What a fucking cash grab..
> 
> EDIT: And it's 10gigs for the download.. All my rustled jimmies



10 gigs?!? Dassa lot a voyses. 



zenieth said:


> DLC and Microtransactions aren't a big deal.
> 
> They're a poorly handled deal.
> 
> There's nothing inherently wrong with either.



Microtrans to a lesser extent, but this is my feeling on the matter too. Decent ideas that were ruined, like many things, by corporate greed. Hell, DLC is little more than digital expansion packs. It's just that companies like EA overprice the shit out of them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Whats any good about microtransactions? They're a broken idea from the get go. Its basic monetization,


----------



## Kaitou (May 22, 2014)

Khris went ham with three Classic Controller Pros.

Getting ready for MK/Smash 4, mate?


----------



## Kaitou (May 22, 2014)

krory said:


> >Dark Souls on sale
> >Don't have the money
> 
> /sob



I got money but I gotta save up.

So I know dem feels, bro.
______

Microtrans are a good idea if you're the one doing it because of the existent of mindless drones spending hundreds of dollars on it.

From the sane player perspective, they are retarded.

This is why the majority of F2P games are garbage, with the exclusion of Guild Wars 2. The dev knows how to properly form a F2P game.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2014)

Microtransactions work if you understand what you should monetize versus what you shouldn't.

Working well will be monetizing things that people would consider viable to buy which doesn't inherently break the scheme of a game or essentially tie the user down by necessity.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

Drakengard 3 is great already.

I honestly we got more Japanese games with this kind of... candor.  Sex, violence and everything else, all played straight and wry, rather than extremely goofy or stupid; it's refreshing.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

When it's done right and doesn't _entirely_ hinder the game, microtransactions can help free to play games tremendously. Loadout is a hugely fun shooter game to me and it is a hundred percent free... you don't have to spend a single penny unless you want to customize clothes (though you also are able to unlock some of them, rarely, from Daily Prizes) or purchase more weapon or loadout slots (of which you already get enough).

But no manner of game modes or actual gameplay content is behind paywalls, but the microtransactions give this small company a means of income.

Microtransactions are, when done correctly, also a source to show when people actually want to invest in a game. Cosmetic changes are, for most people, just silly and don't warrant paying for them... but the option to, when someone chooses to, can be used as an indication of someone actually supporting a game and its developers if they are willing to spend money on something so trivial.

People really, really don't understand how dangerous it can be to invest in _making_ games these days. Look at Obsidian or 38 Studios. Albeit 38 Studios is a different circumstance, Obsidian is an example of where half of the employees had to be laid off because Fallout: New Vegas didn't do "good enough." That's the kind of situation it is now, it takes a lot to stay afloat when you're that size. Microtransactions (again when done RIGHT) are a great source for companies like that to make up their losses.

Frankly, Microtransactions in games like Dead Space 3 and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag were and are completely harmless. There was literally nothing in those that you could not earn in-game, and neither of them were shoved down your throat - I spent half the game not even knowing how to access the microtransactions for those games.


----------



## Kaitou (May 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Drakengard 3 is great already.
> 
> I honestly we got more Japanese games with this kind of... candor.  Sex, violence and everything else, all played straight and wry, rather than extremely goofy or stupid; it's refreshing.



I chose to go with Mugen Souls Z CE, I wanted to get the Collector's Edition too.

I will probably get it soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Khris went ham with three Classic Controller Pros.
> 
> Getting ready for MK/Smash 4, mate?



But of course.. Already got in a few sessions of NSMBU.. The game has too many hiccups


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2014)

If you think _that_ game has hiccups, then never, *ever* play New Super Luigi U. It has framerate issues and the controls are a bit on the wonky side.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Shirker said:


> If you think _that_ game has hiccups, then never, *ever* play New Super Luigi U. It has framerate issues and the controls are a bit on the wonky side.



But I have a free download for it 


EDIT: 

So I'm getting my brown ass kicked in Bravely Default, cuz I'm not used to the Brave/Default system yet 

I don't get how enemies can use Brave/Default too


----------



## Lance (May 24, 2014)

Another F2P, named Dirtybomb.



Sing Up for Beta.

BTW, is there a Thread for this?


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2014)

Do a search - if not go ahead and make one. 

I missed the sale opportunity on Dark Souls.  Damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

Okay guys, I need $19 bucks please.

Bastion is on sale on Steam for $2.24.

Also, Final Fantasy III (the REAL Final Fantasy III, not FFVI - the DS remake) is now on Steam for $15.99 (with achievements and trading cards if that means anything to anyone).


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

I can gift you some cheap games on Steam *Krory* as long as they don't exceed $6 CDN after tax .
I have a steam card and I don't buy games that much.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

Nah, I say that a lot but don't mean it. I don't like receiving gifts, it makes me uncomfortable.

Para gifted me a copy of Minecraft once and it was the _worst day of my life._


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

Hate getting gifts


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

Dude, getting gifts, asking for stuff, that's all super-awkward. WHo even does that?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2014)

krory said:


> Dude, getting gifts, asking for stuff, that's all super-awkward. WHo even does that?!



You're quite the beggar, krory. Didn't pan you for one. Not that there's anything wrong with that but one of the advantages of shit like steam is that it's easier on you, financial-wise.

Take my advice and play the shit you've bought already instead of making to effort of buying the very first good looking promotion you see about X game or Y game. Because summer and winter sale will have pretty much everything you want in bulk and usually with the best discounts available. You just have Steam high right now and while that's pretty fucking great, just wait for the best possible deals.

Or continue to ask for stuff, why the fuck would you be listening to me? Apparently I like to say a whole lot of NOTHING.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

You most certainly do. 

I probably won't have any money come Summer Sale anyways.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

Does anyone want a Beta Dead Island: Epidemic? I got an extra one for whatever reason.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2014)

krory said:


> You most certainly do.



Don't even know why I missed your posting, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



krory said:


> I probably won't have any money come Summer Sale anyways.



With all the shit you're getting, you're bound to have a stockpile of cards by now. Sell off that shit, with any luck you'll get 1 or more foil drops, and that's a free game right there.

I bought more than 10 games already with the fucking cards, man. Just wait until the real good discounts.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 28, 2014)

Whose idea was to name this place Arcade, the fuck was wrong with gaming department....


----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

Well I just bought FFIII on Steam and a local game store was selling South Park: The Stick of Truth for just under half price so I grabbed that too.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Whose idea was to name this place Arcade, the fuck was wrong with gaming department....



It was a boring, droll name that was just tacked onto what were essentially dead sections as a means of filling in the blanks. "The Arcade" fits in with the theme of the "Mall" section that other places in this section get, such as the "Sports Bar" and "Konoha Theater" and now the Literature Department being renamed "Reader's Corner."

Sorry, but some of is prefer this place to be _cool_ and active. And that was a success.


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

Usually when people do fan-versions of stuff like this using other characters, they're cool ideas, but the execution always leaves something to be desired. The animation is a little off, this scene they recreated was a but goofy looking, some of the characters they chose to replace the originals don't fit well.

This was not one of those video. Beautiful, man. Beautiful.


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

Has anyone played Child of Light? What did you think about it? I was planning on getting it.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

I haven't played it but most people I talked to told me I should get it. No real comments or anything about it, just that I should get it, heh.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Has anyone played Child of Light? What did you think about it? I was planning on getting it.



It's a beautiful jrpg-esque game by ubisoft. It's good.

Check out the thread in the shelf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Oldie but a goldy


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2014)

Can you imagine how incredibly unsanitary that is?


----------



## EJ (May 28, 2014)

^How many times have you touched a public door and wiped your face with your hand shortly after? Too many times for you to even notice.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Never, who the hell wipes their face with their hand?

And that's not even comparable to using a game controller in a bathroom.


----------



## EJ (May 28, 2014)

^It's a nervous/stress habit that I have,  there's plenty of other people that do it. 

And another question..how many times have you people touched a public toilet tank handle with your bare hands and not your foot?


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2014)

Child of light is a simple rpg. Enjoyable little story and an intuitive battle system.

It draws on a lot of nostalgia you'd get from old snes rpgs.

Also probably the most aesthetically beautiful game we'll have for the entire year.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Child of light is a simple rpg. Enjoyable little story and an intuitive battle system.
> 
> It draws on a lot of nostalgia you'd get from old snes rpgs.
> 
> Also probably the most aesthetically beautiful game we'll have for the entire year.



What about The Transistor? From the folks behind Bastion, surely that must be a contender?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Transistor and CoL are the only two games on my PS4 wishlist right now.. Maybe Destiny too.. But those two games look tight..


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2014)

Transistor is a contender.

Though i personally see it as

Transistor's Audio > CoL

CoL visual > Transistor's

but I feel the combined presentation of both falls in CoL's category.

I consider Transistor the overall better game, but Reasonably consider CoL a very strong contender, a bit of rushedness at the end detracts from it however.

If I had to be numerical.

I'd say that CoL's price in comparison is fitting to Transistor.

CoL is worth the $15
Transistor is worth the $20


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

2d rpg should be more of a thing..


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2014)

Ubisoft needs to stop BSing and release Ubiart framework as they promised. It can definitely push the 2d platform beyond the era of pixilation


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2014)

Transistor OST is fucking awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

I wonder if fighting games can benefit from that engine..


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2014)

Transistor's OST is literally if you combined cocaine with good sex and the taste of your grandma's cooking and then drizzled it in bacon and LSD.

Served to you by a naked super model in a pool of hot fudge fondue.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

You guys need to buy me Transistor then. 

I shouldn't joke like that, someone actually bought me Bastion. 

I can't wait for Dragon Age: Inquisition in October. I still need to get my hands on Dark Souls and Dark Souls II. I could go into that Tremorgames thing to get me Dark Souls but eh... so much effort.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Transistor's OST is literally if you combined cocaine with good sex and the taste of your grandma's cooking and then drizzled it in bacon and LSD.
> 
> Served to you by a naked super model in a pool of hot fudge fondue.



I don't see the appeal of super models and my grandmother was shit at cooking and what the hell is the point of a pool of hot fudge? Fudge is for eating, that's just contaminating it and what if the bacon gets into the fudge? Just nope.


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, but unlike you krory, some people have fun in life/lives don't suck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> my grandmother was shit at cooking



But it had the taste of love


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

No, it didn't. It had the taste of burning.


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2014)

Burning _love_.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

Hmm I will definitely get Child of Light after I'm done with my other games. Hopefully, a Steam sale will kick in by then.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2014)

Steam Summer Sale is coming up, so...

Would it be too much to ask for 90% off of Dark Souls, Dark Souls II, Child of Light, and The Transistor?


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2014)

90% off Transistor? didn't that just come out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

Shhhh.. Maybe he doesn't know..



> Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare is coming to PlayStation consoles.



Oh shoot.. I'd be excited if EA weren't such asshats.. Still, I dunno.. The game looks as fun as a bag of pussies..


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2014)

Dark Souls II just came out like last month, too.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

krory said:


> It was a boring, droll name that was just tacked onto what were essentially dead sections as a means of filling in the blanks. "The Arcade" fits in with the theme of the "Mall" section that other places in this section get, such as the "Sports Bar" and "Konoha Theater" and now the Literature Department being renamed "Reader's Corner."
> 
> Sorry, but some of is prefer this place to be _cool_ and active. And that was a success.


All you had to do is come back, thats all.



Also, i regret buying wolfestein, that shit got 42 gigs of useless data, the graphics look crap in many places ,not to mention it is not optimized for pc :S


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Hmm I will definitely get Child of Light after I'm done with my other games. Hopefully, a Steam sale will kick in by then.


They game is amazing, especially the music and the art...
it is definitely must buy at this point, it doesnt got some crazy mechanics but the journey is nice overall.
The only negative i could say is the poetic way of talking the do, sometimes its random and use words just to rhythm .


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2014)

krory said:


> Steam Summer Sale is coming up, so...
> 
> Would it be too much to ask for 90% off of Dark Souls, Dark Souls II, Child of Light, and The Transistor?



90% DS2, CoL and Transistor is NOT going to happen.

You can expect:


33-50% DS2
25-33% Child of Light
25-33% Transistor

By the next winter sale it will all go down to 75% for sure.

*Source:* I've been playing the steam sales game for a long ass time.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

Have anyone tried Final Fantasy 3 on PC yet, i got the psp version and i was thinking to get the pc one if there are any notable differences.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Have anyone tried Final Fantasy 3 on PC yet, i got the psp version and i was thinking to get the pc one if there are any notable differences.



I've never seen the PSP version before but I'm playing it right now and I think it's pretty crisp and decent on the big screen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

i see, maybe il buy it  sometimes soon . Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

Check the screen shots out on Steam if you're still unsure about the quality. This is my first time actually playing FFIII and it's been pretty fun so far.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2014)

I played the remake on the DS. It was... well, what you'd expect from the old FF games. Too much grinding and aimless walking around.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 29, 2014)

I quite enjoyed the game on the DS.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

I'm currently at the Dragon's Peak at the moment. The petrifies.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> All you had to do is come back, thats all.



I did. There were no posts. So Naruto and I revived it.




Naruto said:


> 90% DS2, CoL and Transistor is NOT going to happen.
> 
> You can expect:
> 
> ...



>People thinking I was serious


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I played the remake on the DS. It was... well, what you'd expect from the old FF games. Too much grinding and aimless walking around.


But man, you got the glorious sword and shield, you precious wooden magical wand to fight the grand evil in front of you, thats glorious.
You also got the music from the god called Uematsu,what else your mortal soul could ask ?





krory said:


> I did. There were no posts. So Naruto and I revived it.


Thats the point, you should've never left.
Good to see you back, il sure hang here around more from now on.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> But man, you got the glorious sword and shield, you precious wooden magical wand to fight the grand evil in front of you, thats glorious.
> You also got the music from the god called Uematsu,what else your mortal soul could ask ?
> .



More Phoenix Downs cause the monsters hurt like a truck


----------



## Byrd (May 29, 2014)

Uematsu is up there still not as good as Mitsuda tho


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2014)

Heads up for people owning SSF4:AE on Steam. It's transitioning to Steamworks today, so you will able to dl that version while also keeping the original GFWL one. However you should also have a GFWL key (right click game then CD Key) which can be activated on Steam as a separate game. So, you can gift that away


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2014)

Where's krory at?


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2014)

btw if anyone could spare me a key I'd appreciate it 

don't own the game, but GAF made me aware of this


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

I'm here on my broke ass tablet. Bed soon, appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

I should hopefully have around twenty bucks for the Steam Summer Sale.  Providing I can hold on to it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2014)

Huh, saw the Painkiller remake on a sale and decided to check for the series itself before deciding if I was gonna get it. Ended up buying Painkiller Black for 2 Steam Dollaridoos. 

That and I nabbed the full Divinity Humble Bundle. 15 bucks for the whole series, not bad. You rarely see a game series that does a completely different genre with each game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Painkiller: Hell & Damnation is a nice classic shooter and the biggest reason it was on sale was their big update - over a year ago they released the kit to folks and they just added Steam Workshop integration a few days ago, so more mods and stuff for the game shall be coming in all shapes and sizes.

I've only played it briefly but enjoyed it, my brother's all up in that shit, though.

Aside from a friend getting me Bastion when it was on sale, I just managed to pick up Mark of the Ninja, The Whispered World, and Finding Teddy for free. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2014)

Just 7 days left guys..


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

For what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2014)

E3? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh. GUess I was doing my math wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

PSN flash sale





> The RPG flash sale will end on Friday at 12:00 pm PT.
> Title	Sale Price	Original Price
> Atelier Escha & Logy: Alchemists Of The Dusk Sky (PS3)	$24.99	$49.99
> Conception II: Children Of The Seven Stars (PS Vita)	$29.99	$39.99
> ...





Should I get one of the souls games?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

*Sniper Elite V2* is Free on Steam for the next 24 hours - hurry up!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2014)

hurt my left wrist when playing football.. so i wont game for a while


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2014)

You'd better heal up by Sm4sh's 3DS release or we're not friends anymore. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But in all seriousness, get well soon. I fractured bones in my hand once. Wasn't fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks.. Icing this bitch at least 7 times a day.. Should be able to play MK offline later tonight..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

Couldn't find the thread, but Dead Rising 3 confirmed for PC (Steam).


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2014)

Neat-o. Might get it when it eventually goes on sale.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

Coming later this summer at some point (no date).



> The new version comes replete with fully optimised visuals for wide screen monitors as well as upgraded textures for characters, backgrounds and objects. Steam Achievements, Trading Cards, Cloud support and global leaderboards are all set for inclusion, along with controller support for those who wish to shun the traditional mouse/keyboard combo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, now I don't need to buy it for Xbox One. 

Also, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite is coming to iOS... no Android version or external controller option in sight. 

[YOUTUBE]0JoCStLsRq8[/YOUTUBE]


Also, the Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy is coming to the West in Winter 2014.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

Gotta say, Phil Spencer's idea is working out quite well with Dead Rising 3 and Fable Anniversary coming to Steam.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2014)

Next up, Halo Trilogy please

and GeoW 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe if they rebuilt Gears 1, because pretty much everyone admits the port was just... atrocious. One of the worst, ever.

And i Know people were hoping for the Halo Trilogy since Halo: Spartan Assault was brought over.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2014)

Or the Master Chief Collection? 

I'd love to play me some revamped Halo not on Xbox.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2014)

So, Murdered: Soul Suspect is pretty interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gQ5GFmDvDuI[/YOUTUBE]

Support it or we might hurt you!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite is coming to iOS... no Android version or external controller option in sight.



The PSP game?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The PSP game?



Damn right. Upgraded HD visuals and 4-player online play... but exclusively on iOS with no external controller options. All touch controlled.

I think I edited the trailer for it into my post, but here it is again.

[YOUTUBE]0JoCStLsRq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Who's NNID dont I have here?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Upgraded HD visuals



Looks the same to me. I'd wager the "HD visuals" are higher resolutions on devices capable of supporting them.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2014)

Whats this I hear about no KH3 or FF15 at E3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh snap, Hotline Miami for $1.49.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2014)

Haven't visited this thread for a while now


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2014)

krory said:


> Oh snap, Hotline Miami for $1.49.



do you like hurting other people?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes.





I do.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Oh snap, Hotline Miami for $1.49.



**Not buying it at 99 cents**

Your Steam Fu is weak.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Not buying it at 99 cents**
> 
> Your Steam Fu is weak.


*
*Not buying it at all**


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2014)

There is a release of FF Type-0 english patch for anybody interested


----------



## creative (Jun 8, 2014)

arkum knight is gonna put me to sleep faster than watch dogs. the new ORIGINALCHARSDONUTSTEAL is a carbon copy of robin II/jason todd with more red highlights.


----------



## Gino (Jun 8, 2014)

Byrd said:


> There is a release of FF Type-0 english patch for anybody interested



Already got it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

I've come across a few threads for games that have really uninformative opening posts.

If you want to take over a thread to improve it, let me know and I will give you ownership of the first post. I don't care how old it is


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

How interested would you guys be in these stickies:


Video Game Deals

Free to Play Games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd totally be interested in video game deals..


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 11, 2014)

Just out of curiosity is this a place to talk about video game development?
I've been looking for a place on the forum to talk to other game developers, yet I haven't found a convo thread or anything like that yet.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Just out of curiosity is this a place to talk about video game development?
> I've been looking for a place on the forum to talk to other game developers, yet I haven't found a convo thread or anything like that yet.



You can talk about anything here.

Or you can make a thread to talk about something specific


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 11, 2014)

^
Sounds good, thanks mate


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> How interested would you guys be in these stickies:
> 
> 
> Video Game Deals
> ...



I forgot to check this thread due to E3 and stuff. 

But I think both of those would be awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

*STEAM SUMMER SALE STARTS JUNE 19th, SPREAD THE WORD*


----------



## zenieth (Jun 12, 2014)

So just got tomb raider. It's great so far


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't worry, it only gets better.


----------



## EJ (Jun 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]idT7ScmzDUQ[/YOUTUBE]

why is this so funny


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Who wants to donate to krory's Steam Summer Sale Fund charity?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 12, 2014)

I was actually pretty surprised at how unceremoniously tomb raider just dumped me into the action. No context, no breather,

Just

 boom hey get going or you're tucked.

Welp


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

More than 10 years later of free updates, Postal 2 is getting an expansion.

[YOUTUBE]LkP3WiWDDr0[/YOUTUBE]

It's hilarious that a game developer that cares more about their share in the porn industry and doesn't give a shit about the gaming one simply do not stop supporting their game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't trust anyone who thought it was a genius move to have Uwe Boll make a movie adaptation of their game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

So this happened.

Huh.



krory said:


> I don't trust anyone who thought it was a genius move to have Uwe Boll make a movie adaptation of their game.



They did it ironically and they still hated it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So this happened.



Holy shit.

But they lost most of their IP, right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> But they lost most of their IP, right?



They're being resurrected by the company that bought most of their IPs so....yeah. Fuckers are definitely persistent, gotta give it to them. If anything they're already semi-teasing a new Darksiders.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

And now the developers of Darksiders are working on HUNT so fuck THQ.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2014)

So, GameTrailers just got bought by DEFY Media, and a shitload of the staff got laid off. Wao.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

I can only pray Geoff Keighly is one, but I doubt it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2014)

I like Geoff. :T


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess you must be a Sony fanboy, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> So, GameTrailers just got bought by DEFY Media, and a shitload of the staff got laid off. Wao.



If they fired the voice guy, they might as well shut down the site.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2014)

korky said:


> I guess you must be a Sony fanboy, too.


Uh...no. lol



Deathbringerpt said:


> If they fired the voice guy, they might as well shut down the site.


Brandon Jones is unaffected.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

Only Sony fanboys like Geoff Keighly.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2014)

Is that the consensus?

I thought people hated him because he was a sell-out or some shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2014)

It's definitely not the consensus. And I dunno why people hate Geoff so much. He's a cool guy. I know he gets a lot of shit for that one thing he did with Doritos, but who really cares.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

Doritos, Mountain Dew and Geoff Keighly's soul.

All for sale for a nominal fee!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2014)

People hate geoff keighley because he always has a vapid gaze on his face


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

I hate Geoff Keighly because he doesn't even _try_ to hide his Sony fanboyism.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

People hate Geoof Keighly because he's the prime example of a young journalist that starts from nothing out of passion for video games only to turn into a soulless mouthpiece for advertisement to faceless companies. 

If anything, the man just looks so tired and dead eyed each time his shows are about to begin. It would be pathetic if it wasn't so hilarious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, his love affair with Sony and his hateboner for Nintendo is also really weird. Must be getting bonuses for that. I loved how aggressive Reggie became when Geoff just plain out ignored every answer he was giving last year's E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, and he certainly fuels the fanboys' raging hard-ons for Sony since he essentially declares Sony the winner of E3 every single time.

_Before the other conferences even take place._


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 14, 2014)

His "Final Hours of" pieces are really great though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2014)

I dont mind geoff, but the sony fanboy's I cant stand all happen to work at IGN.

Or they're on Neogaf lol.

But seriously Greg and Colin can go fuck themselves XD 

I swear seeing that dude's ass in a thong is gonna haunt some people's memories LOL.


Jeff gerstmann though is SUPER vapid, shit even look at his twitter handle, " I've been covering video games all my life, it'd be insane to stop now"

The giantbomb staff are all so cynical and fucking dead inside its hilarious


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

Bitching about games in the convo thread?

Ya'll might be missing the point.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

>Nobody bitching about games


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh you know what I mean, you fuddy duddy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

No, I don't. In the great words of Ichabod Crane, "Most of what you say is unintelligible gibberish... it's like watching a chicken cluck."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah IGN's staff is fucking atrocious, at least the people they get to cover E3 every year.

Gamesradar are the only game journalists I can tolerate in large doses.


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qI-Takf76RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2014)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]qI-Takf76RY[/YOUTUBE]



Still the best video game movie.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2014)

been playing nothing bt tomb raider, loving all of it. my only gripe is that I felt the wilderness aspects should   have been stronger like in the first part. More hostile wild life that spawns randomly like wolves would be amazing and maybe a hunger system. But otherwise I love the game.

also christ they put a lot of effort into ensuring lara took the most damage possible in everything.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2014)

zenieth said:


> also christ they put a lot of effort into ensuring lara took the most damage possible in everything.



Haha yeah, it's comical just how brutally she gets thrown around. The death scenes are particularly gross.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2014)

Considering how much shit lara's gone through for sam. There'd better be a buffet of clams and tacos when this is over.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

Lara x Sam 4 lyfe


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2014)

Still ain't beat that game.........



But I have to start ova anyway.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 17, 2014)

I plan on buying a 3DS the day after thanksgiving (Black Friday), and I was just wondering what memory card I should get for it?

I heard that 32GB Sandisk Class 4 is the best 3DS memory card, unless I'll only need 16GB?

I don't plan on buying any DLC or eShop/online exclusives, just physical retail games.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

You'll only need the 16GB.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 17, 2014)

Furious George said:


> You'll only need the 16GB.



Thanks for the help Furious George.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2014)

Great interview of Shu Takumi's thoughts about developing for the Ace Attorney trilogy.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2014)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I plan on buying a 3DS the day after thanksgiving (Black Friday), and I was just wondering what memory card I should get for it?
> 
> I heard that 32GB Sandisk Class 4 is the best 3DS memory card, unless I'll only need 16GB?
> 
> I don't plan on buying any DLC or eShop/online exclusives, just physical retail games.



I haven't bought any memory card. I think the one I stuck in it is a 4gb one.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 17, 2014)

VOLVO DID IT AGAIN!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2014)

They finally gave us the movie that Gabe talked about last year.

And it was pretty awesome. The writing and comedy was exactly like the comic's except with fucking stellar voice acting. Loved it.

Here's hoping that the weapons and game modes will also be good.


----------



## Mako (Jun 18, 2014)

GOG has some stuff on sale today, but I refuse to give in.

NOT YET. I can't give in before Steam's summer sale.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2014)

Lara's bow is the best weapon in this game.

Axe is close second followed by machine gun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

krory's fancy name change is stretching the arcade. I don't like it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

And to think I agreed that he was classy. Pure lies and misdirection, I say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirker, been a while bro


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

That so? I guess I have been finding less and less time to post lately. Doesn't help that there's nothing interesting to talk about now that everyone's tuckered out from E3.

Post WM season all over again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Nah.. It's just that *I* haven't posted much.. I'm busying trolling posting in the World Cup thread 

Also, I'm interested in this since my PSP is dead and the Vita is BC.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

Ah, okay. Now that you mention it, I haven't seen you around here much the few times I've been posting. I just assumed one was logging in while the other was away.

------

The Vita's Backward Compatible?

Dammit, universe. Stop giving me reasons to buy one of these things.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirker said:


> The Vita's Backward Compatible?



Officially, only for games that you can buy digitally, since you obviously can't insert UMDs. But that's still a decent library of old games to access.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

However, since Square Enix is run by cunts, there's no digital versions of Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep or FF7: Crisis Core.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2014)

Before you guys buy a vita, I'm just going to remind you that Sony said they're done with releasing first party content on the VITA and this is the last year anything  from SCEJ or SCEA that will be reelasing on the machine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

Kripes, Nikki! :S

She seemed like such a nice lady....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Nintendo and its community is getting darker. I love it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Hype for the Vita



> Vita's focus will be indie titles and Remote Play, Sony says.




And it's GONE.


.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2014)

I wish I could be surprised but I'm not and If I were to get a vita it would be the OG OLED version.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> Hype for the Vita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a gigantic slap in the face to Vita owners. Holy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Makes me wanna wish for MS to dip in the handheld market.. Or you know; SEGA bringing back the Game Gear


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2014)

Sony should just *not *make handhelds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2014)

They cant seem to make one with out esosteric dumb ass memory requirements that are Slow as shit ( fuck UMD's and FUCK their Class 4 90$ memory cards lol)


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2014)

If I was a Vita owner i'd be fucking _livid_.

People who bought it at launch expecting first party content got basically 3 games and sony saying 'yeah this is basically a controller for our other system you have to buy now'. 

If the gaming world had its priorities in order, this is what would be causing a stir.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Sony should just *not *make handhelds.



PSP was good though.. Especially homebrew PSP  



Platinum said:


> If I was a Vita owner i'd be fucking _livid_.
> 
> People who bought it at launch expecting first party content got basically 3 games and sony saying 'yeah this is basically a controller for our other system you have to buy now'.
> 
> If the gaming world had its priorities in order, this is what would be causing a stir.



Sony fans too loyal tho, and this isn't a rib.. I remember my fat ps3 collecting dust around 2006-2008 while its fans were pushing it as the greatest thing ever.. Ironically those years were my best PSP/PS2 years too..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2014)

Of course. Playstation can do no wrong according to ign and gamespot . 

PSP was the shit. I still have my jailbroken one loaded with emulators and shit good times.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2014)

Finished tomb raider. Dat finale

Dat dual pistol shout out.

Dat survivor is born

Mah relics


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2014)

Haven't beat the game just pictured the ending now I wanna kill you!


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol, Vita fans.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I think what I like most about the new Tomb Raider is instead of migrating to the dual pistols, they're sticking to the climbing axe/bow format.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's be honest now climbing axe/bow >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> every other weapon


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't wait to fight bears with my climbing axe in Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder who that blond chick in the concept art was supposed to be.

Also

"Lara was here, Whitman's a loser,"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

As a Vita owner, I would be madder if I bought the system expecting Sony first party support.

But I consider 90% of Sony first party games garbage-tier anyway. I knew exactly what I was buying the Vita for; niche weeb games. And niche weeb games is what I'll be getting. 

Don't expect scumbag Sony to drop the memory card prices anytime soon, though. 

Sony should just stick to badmouthing other companies and pandering to the terrible western gaming demographic, it seems to be what they're good at these days.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> PSP was good though.. Especially homebrew PSP



No thanks to sony. For the first few years of the console's life all its games were PS2 ports.

Outside of the God of War games and a few gems here and there we all ended up using the PSP to emulate a shit ton of other consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

I really don't know what Sony was thinking. They seemed to be under the impression that their games have as much selling power as Nintendo games do, when the reality is that they're leagues apart.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I knew exactly what I was buying the Vita for; niche weeb games. And niche weeb games is what I'll be getting.
> 
> Don't expect scumbag Sony to drop the memory card prices anytime soon, though.
> 
> Sony should just stick to badmouthing other companies and pandering to the terrible western gaming demographic, it seems to be what they're good at these days.



Same here. Too many Weeb games I want coming out. Only thing that's holding me back is those pesky memory cards....

Speaking of the badmouthing, I like how this year they tried to take potshots at... who was it... EA, I think? Anyway, I find it hilarious that they tried going that route again, apparently completely oblivious to why people ate that shit up last year.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I really don't know what Sony was thinking. They seemed to be under the impression that their games have as much selling power as Nintendo games do, when the reality is that they're leagues apart.



Sony relies on the strength of its IPs in aggregate to sell console; always been that way. Nintendo has Mario, Microsoft has Master Chief, and Sony has.... Sackboy? Kratos? They don't really have an iconic franchise the way their competitors do. What they do have is a shit ton of studios that churn out ips like motherfuckers. 



Shirker said:


> Same here. Too many Weeb games I want coming out. Only thing that's holding me back is those pesky memory cards....
> 
> Speaking of the badmouthing, I like how this year they tried to take potshots at... who was it... EA, I think? Anyway, I find it hilarious that they tried going that route again, apparently completely oblivious to why people ate that shit up last year.



Sony doesn't have class like Phil Spencer does .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Same here. Too many Weeb games I want coming out. Only thing that's holding me back is those pesky memory cards....
> 
> Speaking of the badmouthing, I like how this year they tried to take potshots at... who was it... EA, I think? Anyway, I find it hilarious that they tried going that route again, apparently completely oblivious to why people ate that shit up last year.



Just wait for a good sale, I say. 

Also, I'm pretty sure they were badmouthing Microsoft and Nintendo, while Nintendo and Microsoft were praising their competitors and generally wishing everyone a great E3. 



Platinum said:


> Sony relies on the strength of its IPs in aggregate to sell console; always been that way. Nintendo has Mario, Microsoft has Master Chief, and Sony has.... Sackboy? Kratos? They don't really have an iconic franchise the way their competitors do. What they do have is a shit ton of studios that churn out ips like motherfuckers.



I would say Nintendo has more than just Mario, and that's why their handhelds always sell so well. Some of their IPs are even handheld exclusive, like the main Pokemon games.

Sony should have learned from the PSP that those third party studios they rely on so much to sell their home consoles generally don't give two shits about handheld gaming.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I would say Nintendo has more than just Mario, and that's why their handhelds always sell so well. Some of their IPs are even handheld exclusive, like the main Pokemon games.



Well I mean obviously, but i'm talking about icons. You can show just about everyone an image of Mario in America and they will know it's Mario (and to a lesser extent Link, and probably on a similar level for Pikachu), same goes for Master Chief. Sony for a lot of it's early history was characterized by trying to search for this icon and failing. Crash at first, I guess Nathan Drake is now the new mantle holder but his series seems to be ending. 

But basically what I meant is that it is not uncommon for you to hear or see a comment saying 'Oh i'll buy a Wii U when the new Mario comes out' or 'I'm waiting for the next Halo before I pick it up." 

For Sony it's usually a case of 'well i'll probably get it for the new uncharted and whatever Santa Monica is making next'. They don't have that one killer app and have basically been chasing it forever. 

It's kind of funny when you look at it and that basically every other console manufacturer and hell even most major companies made their icons basically their first try.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Phil Spencer deserves some cred for renewing the whole Microsoft-games-on-Steam thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah that dude is actually getting me to consider an Xbox despite how little exclusives they have XD

Im debating whether I should skip the PS4 entirely because of the current state japanese console industry is in and the WIi U's outselling PS4. There are certain weeb games I have no problem skipping as the rest come to every other system. ( PC, Wii U, PS3, XMoneyhatBox)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> No thanks to sony. For the first few years of the console's life all its games were PS2 ports.
> 
> Outside of the God of War games and a few gems here and there we all ended up using the PSP to emulate a shit ton of other consoles.



No kidding. I remember having both my DS and PSP in each pocket during those days


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Krory's stupidly long name is still stretching the forum even though it was changed back already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

Phil Spencer is somehow saving the Bone from being a pathetic disaster. Gotta give him credit.



Shirker said:


> Speaking of the badmouthing, I like how this year they tried to take potshots at... who was it... EA, I think? Anyway, I find it hilarious that they tried going that route again, apparently completely oblivious to why people ate that shit up last year.



They took another jab at Microsoft's Kinect with the PS4 Camera thing. WE GIVE PLAYERS THE OPTION TO CHOOSE!

You know, almost a month after Microsoft announced that they were going to sell Kinectless Xbones. 



Platinum said:


> Sony relies on the strength of its IPs in aggregate to sell console; always been that way. Nintendo has Mario, Microsoft has Master Chief, and Sony has.... Sackboy? Kratos? They don't really have an iconic franchise the way their competitors do. What they do have is a shit ton of studios that churn out ips like motherfuckers.



Sony was full of first party brand power and characters during the PS1 days that they've since dropped during the PS2 period since they want to have a more adult and legitimate outlook on their games. It's one of the reasons why people were so pissed at Playstation All Stars roster, you think the fan made rosters for Smash are wishful thinking? You should see the ones for All Stars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's just mass neg him


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 20, 2014)

old but fanfictional

*Spoiler*: __ 







*INSERT A "MASTER CHIEF WAS BORN HERE" JOKE*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2014)

So I just picked up this game called sixty second shooter and it's pretty fun. It's basically geometry wars and only ran me five bucks. 

Not really sure what else it is out on except the one but I would recommend it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah that dude is actually getting me to consider an Xbox despite how little exclusives they have XD
> 
> Im debating whether I should skip the PS4 entirely because of the current state japanese console industry is in and the WIi U's outselling PS4. There are certain weeb games I have no problem skipping as the rest come to every other system. ( PC, Wii U, PS3, XMoneyhatBox)



wiiu 

out selling

WIIU

OUT

SELLING

WIIU

SELLING


last fiscal report wasn't so long ago that you can get that load of bullshit past anyone's radar.

only thing wiiu outsells is the vita


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2014)

???

You do realize im talking about the weekly sales in japan right?

PS4 has been tracking 400k consoles behind the Wii U 

Wii U also sold faster than the PS3 did and outsold that console in its first year too 

If you think the Wii U's doing bad the PS4 is in worse shape over in Japan


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2014)

Why even mention something so utterly insignificant? They're consoles. Weekly sales are as important to them as the average voter's issues to a senator. They're not movies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2014)

on second thought it's just mobile


----------



## teddy (Jun 21, 2014)

>kim kardashian video game


wot


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Why even mention something so utterly insignificant? They're consoles. Weekly sales are as important to them as the average voter's issues to a senator. They're not movies.



Dat fanboy state of mind.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2014)

Seriously we're talking about the effect sales have on direction these corps will go in, people cant seem to stay on the track of the topic at hand before they start bringing up "sales dont matter" rhetoric.

Meanwhile Neogaf and their toxic as shit community cant stop bringing sales into simple discussions which have jack shit worth all to do with sales!

Fanboys and fanboy haters need to get over their delusions. 

The haters at this point seem more enamored with their hate of a thing than those that are willing vehicles of their biases. Its way too bloody amusing. They get so fucking salty, disparaging others by accusing them of having "persecution complexes" when they're reeking of insecurity lolol.


Personally  its why I dont use that word.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2014)

Really? _That's_ why?

Huh. And here I was not using it because it was just a fucking obnoxious and embarrassing word.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2014)

My pre-order list as of This morning:



Pokemon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire (3DS)
Persona Q: Premium Edition (3DS)
Hyrule Warrior (WiiU)
Persona 4 Arena Ultimax (PS3)

Still Debating on whether to pre-order Destiny (PS4) but I'll probably end up pre-ordering Bayonetta 2 (WiiU) once a set date is announced with retailers. 



Death-kun said:


> As a Vita owner, I would be madder if I bought the system expecting Sony first party support.
> 
> But I consider 90% of Sony first party games garbage-tier anyway. I knew exactly what I was buying the Vita for; niche weeb games. And niche weeb games is what I'll be getting.
> 
> ...



That's the main reason why I haven't bought a Vita. I just don't understand why they're so stubborn about it. When you can't get a customer like me who's looking for any reason to buy a gaming system, then you know you have a problem.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2014)

There are quite a few people who are parting with their Vitas for "no use" reasons.
I could get a Vita with a 8-16GB card and multiple games for less money than a new Vita without a card would cost, from what I've seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2014)

After a long break I started playing Bravely Default again.. This game is just too good man.. GOTY for me so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Really? _That's_ why?
> 
> Huh. And here I was not using it because it was just a fucking obnoxious and embarrassing word.....



If fucks up any rational discussion when someone uses it. I tend to go on total ignore mode when it's all people can communicate


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There are quite a few people who are parting with their Vitas for "no use" reasons.
> I could get a Vita with a 8-16GB card and multiple games for less money than a new Vita without a card would cost, from what I've seen.



Not to mention sony keeps making shitty bundles. 

Even the super value packs they have in japan are lame


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> My pre-order list as of This morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding me that I need to pre-order Persona Q: The Wild Cards Edition. 

The funny thing is that the memory cards aren't even the fastest kind. They're class 4. For the price they're charging I should be getting class 10 at the very least.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> *Thanks for reminding me that I need to pre-order Persona Q: The Wild Cards Edition.*
> 
> The funny thing is that the memory cards aren't even the fastest kind. They're class 4. For the price they're charging I should be getting class 10 at the very least.



11 Tarrot Cards
3DSXL Persona Case
Art Book
CD soundtrack




*Gamestop is offering these for Persona 4 Arena Ultimax: (PS3)*

11 Persona Tarot Cards


There are suppose to be 23 tarrot cards in all, so I hope that there isn't any duplicates from these two pre-orders.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Seriously we're talking about the effect sales have on direction these corps will go in, people cant seem to stay on the track of the topic at hand before they start bringing up "sales dont matter" rhetoric.



The point is *weekly* sales don't matter all that much, not that sales don't matter at all... the gaming industry doesn't work that small. That's all Zeneith was pointing out and he's right.

People point out weekly sales when they want to feel like they're "winning" whenever its brought up that their failing console of choice is failing financially. 

Blah blah blah to the rest of what you said.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2014)

Who cares about 8 million sales global, it's the weekly sales in a console dwindling minor market that matter!

Those darn fanboys haters with their irrational anger.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 22, 2014)

Top kek. You guy's cant really follow conversation can you? The point is the PS4 is selling dreamcast levels in japan and it will continue to do so until there's software for it. In 2015/16 that is. Putting it in danger of it never outselling the Gamecube in Japan. The console market has contracted worldwide, that's the big picture. The Xbox One and PS4 will not sell 160million units this generation. Ps4 might just barely hit the Playstation X's numbers, but at this point its not likely. Software sales are down too, especially in Japan. Subscription services arent saving their revenue either.

Also it's cute that you act like Japan's irrelevant all of a sudden. It still sells more systems on a weekly average than the UK. Nobody acts like thoseskinheads are irrelevant. Shit UK is the motherfucking utopia for casual gaming. Nintendo, Activision and EA have made serious bank off the UK.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 22, 2014)

Brazil right now is bigger than the entirety of Europe in terrm's of Revenue. Who's making the most money? Fucking Riot Games and Valve.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2014)

> The console market has contracted worldwide

> PS4 and The One selling at record paces

lol


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2014)

Shhhh, let a friend keep his faith.

It's the only thing he has.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2014)

*The 10 Commandments of RPGs*
















*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2014)

No thou shalt open every chest thou findest?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2014)

I actually don't talk to everyone.. Like friend I'm saving the world and shit why do I need to waste my time with irrelevant fodder and shit?


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2014)

I remember talking to all of the survivors near the end of grandia 2 before taking on the pope. gave me a chuckle that i was taking my sweet time to save everyone's ass


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2014)

Platinum said:


> > The console market has contracted worldwide
> 
> > PS4 and The One selling at record paces
> 
> lol



"Record Levels" * PS1-PS2-Wii Phenomena need not apply*

Call me when a console this generation manages to sell 4 million units in one month on the NPD's. The damn wii did that in the middle of summer lol.  Hell the PS4 needs to sell another 12 million units to match the Wii's pace for the first year. 

Fact is, core gamers were tired of last gen, they're ready to move on, hence why they adopted the new consoles en masse. Sales will even out over time(hell they already started to do just that, PS4 dropped to 190k monthly and Xbox dropped to Wii U/Xbox 360 levels) (hence unbundling kinect)

There's not going to be a huge burst of sales for any of these systems unless something new and exciting strikes a cord with consumers en masse to drive adoption. So unless Microsoft happens to find another MInecraft again they're kinda out of luck.  Kinect gave the 360 a huge second wind and made that thing sell an extra 30 million units of hardware. Sony's planning to do the same with Morpheus, but  the jury is still out on that device.

Hell the market is more keen to support two entirely different offerings than just those that are competing directly.

Just like dropping the PS3 to 99$ right now is not going to spur on massive sales like it did for the PS2 and PS1 because its reached saturation point. 
Lat adopters have gotten them for 200$ at this point even if the god damn thing still has insane prices on quite a few of the models because Sony made some god awful decisions hardware wise last gen.

In Japan, PS4's performance is worse than the Vita's was initially. Which was worse than PS3's which is worse than the Wii U's 

After 15 weeks on Sale
WII ? 1,752,238
NDS ? 1,700,752
3DS ? 1,033,333
PSP ? 952,181
WiU ? 820,545
PS3 ? 657,872′
PSV ? 608,784
PS4 ? 576,787
360 ? 120,491

The Wii U sat on its ass for a god damn year and look where that got the poor confused device. Thankfully its starting to correct its course now. Probably wont do much more than the n64 did if it lasts for 6 years but eh. N64 sold like shit in Japan though.

Either way this console generation is going to be a bumpy transition period for the industry as a whole. Interesting things are coming in the near future.

Speaking of near future, Im very interested in how Splatoon will preform. It's a very easy to understand shooter, due to the whole squid aspect and the subtle visual cues the dev's left. Its also very community  based so there's a role and use for everyone which is something the Japanese appreciate. Along with squid girls.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> *The 10 Commandments of RPGs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh shin megami tensei broke the gun clause lol.

And X breaks the healer clause


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2014)

lol Razr, always talking out of his ass

PS4
1 month - 12/28/2013 - 4.2 million
~4 months - 4/6/2013 - 7.0 million

Wii
1 month - 12/31/2006 - 3.19 million
~4 months - 3/31/2007 - 5.84 million

fuck off with your Japan bullshit, no one cares


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2014)

Razr with that wikipedia article post


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2014)

You're ignoring inflation. That 3.19 million is at least 6.75 million in today's market


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

Those are goods sold, not money earned. No inflation applicable.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2014)

I know you know that was a joke and you do to, you cunt


----------



## ̣ (Jun 23, 2014)

I came here to chortle.

Cya.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

Iunno man, you can be purty dumb.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2014)

Fuck you too, corky


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

But why?

Not to mention that, pardon my hipster, Demon's Souls did a better job of ambiguous lore and story telling--it's from the same fucking generation of gaming.  You have no excuse not to play it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2014)

sworder said:


> lol Razr, always talking out of his ass
> 
> PS4
> 1 month - 12/28/2013 - 4.2 million
> ...



Apparently Im the only one who can actually analyze data. Cute. Oh wait that's why I run this shit.

Here you go since you're clearly not a thinking man.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY20NPp1yjQ[/YOUTUBE]


Whats the main difference between the Wii and the PS4? 
The Wii was sold out for 12 months, and its demand kept increasing and increasing for 36 months.

Like I said if the PS4 wants to catch the Wii's first year it has to sell another 12 million consoles.


Either way Im not talking about the Wii, we're talking about what consoles are doing to bring growth, not rehash the same shit to the same consumer base, that causes stagnation.  The Wii was evidently the last console to do that. Hell the PS1-PS2 didnt bring much growth either, that system just consolidated under every consumer's household(cept mine)

Tablets and PC's are what most people play on now.


----------



## sworder (Jun 24, 2014)

Platinum said:


> > PS4 and The One selling at record paces



^This is what we're talking about.

What you said doesn't matter (like literally everything else you say). You're talking hypotheticals, I'm talking facts.

PS4 is the fastest selling console ever so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2014)

And soon enough it will be known as the console that was adopted by the 18-35 male audience the fastest, taking the reigns from the PS1. .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2014)

What the fuck is he even complaining about now?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2014)

St NightRazr the games industry analyst can apparently predict future trends


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

You know when I first returned to this joint, I was glad to see DedValve had died out and probably went back to NeoGAF.

Now I almost wish he hadn't because this NightRazr douche has taken his place and managed to be worse.

This is really just embarrassing to the entire section.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

OH YEAH?

WANNA FITE ABOUT IT?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

YOUR DUKES, BOSKOV.

PUT THEM UP.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

WISE GUY, EYH?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

NYUK NYUK NYUK


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought I was deemed shion 2.0 by this esteemed community.

But I've grown tiresome of this conversation.

The person who was wrong decided to pussy out..



@Platinum I implore you, read the economist.

(And look at all the available data!!)


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2014)

? said:


> Razr with that wikipedia article post



Haha, I just  find it funny he post all the time like what he says is true and is easily rebutted against him.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But I've grown tiresome of this conversation.
> 
> The person who was wrong decided to pussy out..



Am I the only one that sees how funny this is?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2014)

I dont live to please you Krory.


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> Haha, I just  find it funny he post all the time like what he says is true and is easily rebutted against him.



Gets me every time when the majority of his posts in a discussion basically amount to this...



St NightRazr said:


> I implore you, read the economist.
> 
> (And look at all the available data!!)


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont live to please you Krory.



Look, there goes the point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2014)

Irony, how does it work?

Relevant data yes


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2014)

I chuckled


and what are you even trying to argue against?


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

>Says that the party that is wrong "pussied out" when he quit arguing


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2014)

Too great.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> >Says that the party that is wrong "pussied out" when he quit arguing





St NightRazr said:


> Irony, how does it work?



Im on to ya you press sneakfuck


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2014)

Where exactly is the irony? I see nothing used in a way different than it's original intention. Unless you mean that you are here to amuse krory


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

It's so adorable when he tries to talk like a big boy.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirker entered the thread on yet another day, hoping for a more interesting conversation to have ensued... and was left only with a not-at-all unexpected, yet still disappointing result.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Shirker entered the thread on yet another day, hoping for a more interesting conversation to have ensued... and was left only with a not-at-all unexpected, yet still disappointing result.



Come on man, that's like expecting to enter a tomb raider thread thats free of Krory's Spunk. Dont set yourself up for such unrealistic occurrences. This is the Arcade, and arcade goer's have to hash it out before they come back.  That was the etiquette back 'n the day y'kno?



zenieth said:


> Where exactly is the irony? I see nothing used in a way different than it's original intention. Unless you mean that you are here to amuse krory



Already stated that Im not here to amuse him, ( he implied that my statement was somewhat ironic, but I tired of the roundabout conversation and decided to drop it after I made my points. Since the original target of discussion pussied out and I ended up conversing with the peanut gallery. As like any good fringe commentator would, he decided to assert his own view on the situation. Hence my sarcastic remark of "Irony, how does it work?"

Cyclical arguments are a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2014)

Ooookay. But he wasn't saying that to be ironic.
.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Shirker entered the thread on yet another day, hoping for a more interesting conversation to have ensued... and was left only with a not-at-all unexpected, yet still disappointing result.



Yeah, this convo thread is one of the worst I've been to in NF. I peek in and its pretty toxic.



St NightRazr said:


> Come on man, that's like expecting to enter a tomb raider thread thats free of Krory's Spunk. Dont set yourself up for such unrealistic occurrences. This is the Arcade, and arcade goer's have to hash it out before they come back.  That was the etiquette back 'n the day y'kno?





Dude, you're kind of the fucking problem right now. Shirker (I imagine) is just being nice and not pointing fingers.

You do okay in the Nintendo threads where the users there (I love most of them but this is still true) are all too willing to accept hardcore fanboy drones to swell their ranks, but here where you have gamers who kind of know things you come off as obnoxious and petulant... like an overweight child who talks and stuffs his fat face at the same time.

And I know you've entered the point of trolling where you feel like your obnoxiousness is your charm, but you should stop. You accepting that you annoy people and no one here really likes you does not mean that you "won" when you get reactions. Don't go down that road. 

Just be a better user than this or fuck off.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Shirker entered the thread on yet another day, hoping for a more interesting conversation to have ensued... and was left only with a not-at-all unexpected, yet still disappointing result.



You could always start a conversation. Most of us are just having a laugh at NightRazr's expense - it's really just too easy, he just kind of sets himself up for it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd appreciate it if you guys could stop being horrible to each other. I love most all of you but there's only so much bait/flaming I can overlook without being a completely ineffectual mod.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'd appreciate it if you guys could stop being horrible to each other. I love most all of you but there's only so much bait/flaming I can overlook without being a completely ineffectual mod.



That's not fair, though! The other mods here have overlooked everything in this section for as long as they've been mods!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

To be fair, aside from NightRazr, The Arcade is a very tame place compared to the rest of the forum.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2014)

I recommend banning Krory. Perma-ban style.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

>MFW George wants to ban what made this place live again


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

And at least Death refers to this place by its proper name.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Also NightRazr, you don't know what The Arcade was like back in the day. You joined NF less than two years ago.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Also NightRazr, you don't know what The Arcade was like back in the day. You joined NF less than two years ago.



SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh snap!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> You could always start a conversation. Most of us are just having a laugh at NightRazr's expense - it's really just too easy, he just kind of sets himself up for it.



It's been 3 days. Would've thought at some point we'd've gotten bored, and I just don't see the fun in carrying on extended conversations with know trolls anymore since the only funny one got deported.. Eh, but okay, I get it: "Don't bitch if you've got nothing to contribute." So how 'bout this?

The other day Phil Fish decided to open his mouth again, and we all know what happens when he does that.



I'm surprised this actually hasn't been posted in the arcade... or if it has, I've never seen it. Whaddyou guys think? Anyone here watch Let's Plays? People took his words about as well as you'd expect... but to be honest, as much as I'd like to, I don't think I can disagree with this 100%


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It's been 3 days. Would've thought at some point we'd've gotten bored, and I just don't see the fun in carrying on extended conversations with know trolls anymore since the only funny one got deported.. Eh, but okay, I get it: "Don't bitch if you've got nothing to contribute." So how 'bout this?



I wasn't saying "don't bitch." Which would be an asinine thing to say anyway since you were hardly bitching - NightRazr was really the only one doing that and it was providing a good laugh. I was just saying you really don't have to wait on our part to say something, y'know? It's an open, free place. Do as you please.




> The other day Phil Fish decided to open his mouth again, and we all know what happens when he does that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised this actually hasn't been posted in the arcade... or if it has, I've never seen it. Whaddyou guys think? Anyone here watch Let's Plays? People took his words about as well as you'd expect... but to be honest, as much as I'd like to, I don't think I can disagree with this 100%



The problem with this is that it is lessening the worth of video games. It's basically equating that the only purpose of video games is to watch them. For movies and television shows, this is true... but the concept of video games is to _play_ them which "Let's Play"s don't enable. It's really just asinine - this isn't even a "controversial" topic, it's just stupid. He's grasping at straws for attention.

The only case I can honestly see this applying is David Cage's "games." Because calling them that in his case is a reach, at best.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

I also immediately thought of stuff like Beyond/Heavy Rain because those can be watched with little loss of experience. 

Games with actual gameplay can only gain from videos of people playing them, as long as they're good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

You know what would help lower both piracy and people viewing Let's Plays?

Demos for games.  I know I'm not the only one that pirates a game and watch Let's Plays to see what a game is like before actually buying it.

I'd also like to see more games have an actual benchmarker outside of the game, like RE6 did. Like, Tomb Raider has it in its game menus like... well thank you for telling me without having to play the game that I CAN'T play it, after I wasted fifty bucks.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> I wasn't saying "don't bitch." Which would be an asinine thing to say anyway since you were hardly bitching



Oh, heh, yeah, I know you weren't being that rude. Just periphrasis in my own way. Pay it no real mind.






> The problem with this is that it is lessening the worth of video games. It's basically equating that the only purpose of video games is to watch them. For movies and television shows, this is true... but the concept of video games is to _play_ them which "Let's Play"s don't enable.



See, this is what I initially felt too, and I think when all is said and done, this will always be the prevailing sentiment. Still though, I'd be lying if I said it didn't make me a little uncomfortable that revenue's being made solely from the display of someone else's creation, this coming from a guy that's slowly getting into them himself (for exposure reasons). I just think it's breaking some sort of rule and the only reason it's not being enforced (Or at least, not being enforced in a very wide degree. *eyes Nintendo*) is because it's extremely difficult. 

If anyone would be care to, I would like some insight on exactly how this works out legally?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, aside from NightRazr, The Arcade is a very tame place compared to the rest of the forum.


Im not Termina Thor bud lol 



Death-kun said:


> Also NightRazr, you don't know what The Arcade was like back in the day. You joined NF less than two years ago.





Naruto said:


> SHOTS FIRED



Actually I was talking about Real life Arcades. You start something back then and you had to deal  with it or you couldnt come back.

I used to frequent them a lot back in the early 90's. I still go to a couple in Osaka these days



zenieth said:


> Ooookay. But he wasn't saying that to be ironic.
> .



No he was pointing out the irony in my post (from his perspective)



Furious George said:


> Yeah, this convo thread is one of the worst I've been to in NF. I peek in and its pretty toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh silly silly ape, You know people get all antsy over sales talk, nothing I can do about it if they dont agree with what I have to say . . ( Nothing to do there with "Improving as a user" either lol)  , as Krory pointed out he just wants to laugh)

Cookie just wants to play Catfish :3


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy goddamn.

Fucking sperlord central over here.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jun 26, 2014)

Triple posting


why?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 26, 2014)

No it stays there forever

Like a flesh eating amoeba



Any of you going to Japan Expo in Paris?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey george, how's Child of Light


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

about damn time! wonder about the bitrate though...

to watch those 3 vids in the article in higher framerate turn on 1080p and full screen


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> about damn time! wonder about the bitrate though...
> 
> to watch those 3 vids in the article in higher framerate turn on 1080p and full screen



Lol

Battlefield Hardline looks better at the lower framerate


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Lol
> 
> Battlefield Hardline looks better at the lower framerate



Until YT don't improve their bit rate and compression Gamersyde is the place to go for these vids.

But this is a start at least.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2014)

Valiant Hearts giving me those feels .


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Aside from TF2, F1 2012 and FTL, that's my Summer backlog.



This will take a while.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 27, 2014)

Ugh, F.E.A.R. 3...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not even daring to look at the PS3 games still waiting to be played... gotta stop buying more than I can play.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> about damn time! wonder about the bitrate though...
> 
> to watch those 3 vids in the article in higher framerate turn on 1080p and full screen





When is this becoming more widely available?!
I NEED to know!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Hey george, how's Child of Light



Eh, its not bad. 

Maybe my expectations of it were fucked because Ubisoft was playing the whole "artsy indie" angle when in actuality it is just a basic, bare bones RPG/side-scroller. 

For 15 dollars I can't say its not worth playing (great art direction, music, cute plot and characters) but do go in knowing what you're buying.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

Shirker said:


> When is this becoming more widely available?!
> I NEED to know!



"Soon" is all we have.

Btw I was wrong, the vids also work in 720p non full screen. At least in Chrome, in Cyberfox I needed full HD full screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2014)

I didn't cry okay?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Until YT don't improve their bit rate and compression Gamersyde is the place to go for these vids.
> 
> But this is a start at least.


All of youtubes videos are still in 30fps


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

Except for those 3 in the link.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> I didn't cry okay?



LoU one caught me off guard. Damn that ending.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2014)

What should my first disc based PS4 game be?

I got a good deal (like, really good) that I probably won't see again for  few years, so I got it, knowing full well it's basically a glorified multi-plat machine right now.  I know I want Transistor, but I'm figuring I should get SOMETHING to play on it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> What should my first disc based PS4 game be?
> 
> I got a good deal (like, really good) that I probably won't see again for  few years, so I got it, knowing full well it's basically a glorified multi-plat machine right now.  I know I want Transistor, but I'm figuring I should get SOMETHING to play on it.



Are we pretending that you have a choice apart from Infamous: Second Son?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> What should my first disc based PS4 game be?
> 
> I got a good deal (like, really good) that I probably won't see again for  few years, so I got it, knowing full well it's basically a glorified multi-plat machine right now.  I know I want Transistor, but I'm figuring I should get SOMETHING to play on it.



Did you REALLY need a PS4 now and couldn't wait until the cheaper, better next revision?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> What should my first disc based PS4 game be?
> 
> I got a good deal (like, really good) that I probably won't see again for  few years, so I got it, knowing full well it's basically a glorified multi-plat machine right now.  I know I want Transistor, but I'm figuring I should get SOMETHING to play on it.



As long as you got a good deal.. Cuz there was really no reason to get NOW. Maybe late 2014/early 2015, maybe. But not now..

On a side note: you shouldn't have promoted your purchase


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Did you REALLY need a PS4 now and couldn't wait until the cheaper, better next revision?



I probably won't get one for 200 bucks for a long time.

I'll also need it for when Bloodborne comes out.


----------



## teddy (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Eh, its not bad.
> 
> Maybe my expectations of it were fucked because Ubisoft was playing the whole "artsy indie" angle when in actuality it is just a basic, bare bones RPG/side-scroller.
> 
> For 15 dollars I can't say its not worth playing (great art direction, music, cute plot and characters) but do go in knowing what you're buying.



I bought it on release, you irate primate.

I can't fault that idea. I find it a very nice rpg that fills a niche that's not been touched at all this generation, other than transistor


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2014)

Valiant Hearts was a really great experience. Not a great game per say, but a great experience.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

#ubiarts **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

So Dante's Inferno is getting a sequel.

Who the hell asked for one?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Dante's Inferno is getting a sequel.
> 
> Who the hell asked for one?



Actually chuckled at this.

Yeah, Dante's Inferno was a pretty weak God of War clone.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2014)

Is it dante's purgatario?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2014)

All the fun of Purgatory and deep personal reflection without any of the action of the first one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Dante's Inferno is getting a sequel.
> 
> Who the hell asked for one?



I        did.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Dante's Inferno is getting a sequel.
> 
> Who the hell asked for one?



Are you trolling or where did you read this


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Dante's Inferno is getting a sequel.
> 
> Who the hell asked for one?





krory said:


> I        did.




I love that krory's childish hate for Sony forces him to love knock off's and clones of popular Sony series that everyone else laughs at.  

Speaking of which, I'm playing Tomb Raider again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Are you trolling or where did you read this



False alarm, it's just some really well done fan movie. I read an article that thought it was a leak.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2014)

I actually liked Dante's Inferno and played through it twice.
Which is funny because I've never played a DmC or GoW more than once


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> False alarm, it's just some really well done fan movie. I read an article that thought it was a leak.



Okay than, we are out of the twilight zone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I actually liked Dante's Inferno and played through it twice.
> Which is funny because I've never played a DmC or GoW more than once



1. Dante's Inferno was fine, I've been waiting for sequel for a while now
2. It's DMC not DmC 
2. If you liked DI, check out DMC 3 or Bayonetta; these two are the pinnacle of action hacknslash


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, Bayonetta is my favorite and I'm buttmad that I'd need a WiiU to play the second game.

Sometime I need to go back and finally try beating the extra boss. Reached everything else in the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2014)

The only thing more boring than Dante's Inferno Gameplay is Ninja Blade's gameplay. The game is barebones as hell. The only thing the game has going for it is the really cool art direction.



Khris said:


> 1. Dante's Inferno was fine, I've been waiting for sequel for a while now
> 2. It's DMC not DmC
> 2. If you liked DI, check out DMC 3 or Bayonetta; these two are the pinnacle of action hacknslash



You forgot DMC 4. Bayonetta's gameplay only hurts itself with all the spectacle bullshit that PG loves like the QTE and button mashing mechanics.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You forgot DMC 4. Bayonetta's gameplay only hurts itself with all the spectacle bullshit that PG loves like the QTE and button mashing mechanics.



The only QTE's that I could have done without in Bayo were the slow ones that they awkwardly interjected into cutscene moments. The QTE's and button-mashing moments* in combat* were handled as well as you could possibly handle them in a game like this. 

There are moments when the button mashing perfectly spliced with usual gameplay in a way that left me literally breathless. The fight(s) against Jeanne, for one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2014)

QTE's in-battle were just there for the score IIRC.

EDIT: @Deathbringer, yeah. DMC4 was fun too, changing styles on the fly was one of my favorite mechanics in the franchise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2014)

Furious George said:


> The only QTE's that I could have done without in Bayo were the slow ones that they awkwardly interjected into cutscene moments. The QTE's and button-mashing moments* in combat* were handled as well as you could possibly handle them in a game like this.
> 
> There are moments when the button mashing perfectly spliced with usual gameplay in a way that left me literally breathless. The fight(s) against Jeanne, for one.



I disagree. They fuck up the combat's pacing since they're still about random popping button promps when you're just trying to focus on the expansive combat system.

The button mashing against Jeanne shows how shitty it really is when you fight her in Infinite Climax mode and you find out that the sheer retarded mashing you need to do in order to win is just ridiculous.

Platinum Games focuses too much on the spectacle side of things and that's extremely obvious in the boss fights. Jubileus, most of all, is a just a 4 phased glorified platforming section where you hit a bunch of still targets with absolutely no idea in mind to make use of the combo system, which then tries to compensate with the epic scenery. It's the worst boss in the game and people kept saying how it's the best boss in an action game ever because we fight her in space and we punch her to the sun and shallow crap like that.

At least Bayonetta 2 seems more committed at giving the player more control over the demons that were used just button mashing because of the Umbran Climax where you use them as literal attacks and offensive summons. That's the main reason why I'm excited for Bayo 2, less intrusive spectacle, more focus on gameplay.

DMC 4 is the only action game that actually knows how to properly contextualize interactive moves against enemies anyway. Nero's Devilbringer is purely about timing and skill. If you fuck up the grab, it's because you did it wrong, pure and simple. Not buttons promps, no mashing, no shitty cheap deaths, just actual gameplay.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I disagree. They fuck up the combat's pacing since they're still about random popping button promps when you're just trying to focus on the expansive combat system.
> 
> The button mashing against Jeanne shows how shitty it really is when you fight her in Infinite Climax mode and you find out that the sheer retarded mashing you need to do in order to win is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Well the first two paragraphs you're just off your fucking gourd.  If we are talking about the execution moves they don't break up the pacing for me at all. You just enter a difference phase of combat, from timing and concentration to adrenaline and speed. At no point are you just watching moves being done for you, and that's the point of an action game. You still always feel like you're in the action. 

And is it really fair to view the Jeanne fight in the light of Infinite Climax, the hardest difficulty that, like all hardest difficulties, essentially breaks the fabric of the gameplay?

I'll give you the Jubileus fight though, it was jarring and mostly fluff. Cool music though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2014)

I need to dust off my WiiU.

Need to nab Mario Kart 8 and Bayo whenever it comes out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2014)

Sigh so many good Wii U games y'all just dont give the time of day


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I disagree. They fuck up the combat's pacing since they're still about random popping button promps when you're just trying to focus on the expansive combat system.
> 
> The button mashing against Jeanne shows how shitty it really is when you fight her in Infinite Climax mode and you find out that the sheer retarded mashing you need to do in order to win is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...




Yeah cutscenes work really well in action games when paced correctly, its a great way to communicate the narrative.

But personally I think they're really not welcome in RPG's. I mean the modus oprerandum of an RPG is to play a role, not watch a role for 45 minutes in fucking Xenosaga takahashi!! ( lol so glad he cut down on that shit with Xenoblade, really looking forward to X due to this)

I love how he moved from being cutscene heavy to communicate the story and just used Cutscenes for boss fights or scenery panning when you reach new area''s


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2014)

TIL Furious George is still awful.

And you can't rip off something that ripped off of something else.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 1, 2014)

Fucking murica


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2014)

Uplay is bugged. I unlocked Rubella AGESSSS ago in Child of Light and I haven't gotten the reward


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2014)

>MFW I want to pre-order Abyss Odyssey. Very much.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2014)

Krory and money, lol


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm wasting my mind with One Way Heroics, those BGM


----------



## Furious George (Jul 1, 2014)

Playing Dark Souls. 

[ASYLUM DEMON] Don't see why people are saying this is so hard. Its just a matter of timing dodges and I [TAURUS DEMON] don't even know why I keep putting up with this game's abuse. Now the fodder are killing me because I'm trying to rush to that fat fuck on the bridge. You can seriously go fuck yourself, game.
How smart are you now, game? 
You're turned off and I'm still living life.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2014)

So One Finger Death Punch is GotY, guys. I just confirmed it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 1, 2014)

You know what I miss? Cheat codes. Ever since they whole 'online achievements/trophies' push, cheat codes in games have been few and far in between. Sometimes I just want to push a few buttons and beat a game easier. Is that too much to ask?

if I spend 60 bucks I damn well better be able to get my money's worth. And if I either don't like the game and just want to beat it to get thru the story (ala Skyrim) or is it was just so freakin difficult that I needed to use codes to make it easier (Contra). Even if the game didn't have cheat codes, we had game genie, game shark and the like. but no more.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Even if the game didn't have cheat codes, we had game genie, game shark and the like. but no more.



If you're talking about PC games, it's pretty easy to cheat still (cheatengine). On consoles if I'm not mistaken you generally need to have it hacked or that model has to have *been *hacked by someone to a degree where they have kernel access and can create a device for non-rooted folk.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> You know what I miss? Cheat codes. Ever since they whole 'online achievements/trophies' push, cheat codes in games have been few and far in between. Sometimes I just want to push a few buttons and beat a game easier. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> if I spend 60 bucks I damn well better be able to get my money's worth. And if I either don't like the game and just want to beat it to get thru the story (ala Skyrim) or is it was just so freakin difficult that I needed to use codes to make it easier (Contra). Even if the game didn't have cheat codes, we had game genie, game shark and the like. but no more.


It sucks indeed. Some games even sell you "cheats" as DLC, which is fucking atrocious.

It wouldn't be that hard to just turn off achievements once you open a cheat and turn them on again when the cheat has no effect anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2014)

Cheat codes didn't go away because of achievements - cheat codes went away because games these days are still easier than Contra, Shinobi, Bionic Commando, etc. so you don't need them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2014)

Cheats weren't necessarily only about making the game easier. The most memorable ones were the ones that screwed with the game in various ways.

Plus there's plenty hard games out there. Achievements played a big part in killing them.


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2014)

No, _the_ most memorable one was about making the game easier.

There's simply no arguing that. It's a fact.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2014)

Speaking of Achievements, i'm only 1,000 away from 100K .


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Playing Dark Souls.
> 
> [ASYLUM DEMON] Don't see why people are saying this is so hard. Its just a matter of timing dodges and I [TAURUS DEMON] don't even know why I keep putting up with this game's abuse. Now the fodder are killing me because I'm trying to rush to that fat fuck on the bridge. You can seriously go fuck yourself, game.
> How smart are you now, game?
> You're turned off and I'm still living life.



You're feeling it now.

You'll remember this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 2, 2014)

krory said:


> No, _the_ most memorable one was about making the game easier.
> 
> There's simply no arguing that. It's a fact.



MF'IN CONTRA!!!!!

I was only ever to make it to the 3rd stage on those 3 lives....


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Playing Dark Souls.
> 
> [ASYLUM DEMON] Don't see why people are saying this is so hard. Its just a matter of timing dodges and I [TAURUS DEMON] don't even know why I keep putting up with this game's abuse. Now the fodder are killing me because I'm trying to rush to that fat fuck on the bridge. You can seriously go fuck yourself, game.
> How smart are you now, game?
> You're turned off and I'm still living life.



There there baby, it's okay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Playing Dark Souls.
> 
> [ASYLUM DEMON] Don't see why people are saying this is so hard. Its just a matter of timing dodges and I [TAURUS DEMON] don't even know why I keep putting up with this game's abuse. Now the fodder are killing me because I'm trying to rush to that fat fuck on the bridge. You can seriously go fuck yourself, game.
> How smart are you now, game?
> You're turned off and I'm still living life.



Go up the ladder and kill the fodder first, bruh. 

And drop attack the Taurus Demon while you're up there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Well the first two paragraphs you're just off your fucking gourd.  If we are talking about the execution moves they don't break up the pacing for me at all. You just enter a difference phase of combat, from timing and concentration to adrenaline and speed. At no point are you just watching moves being done for you, and that's the point of an action game. You still always feel like you're in the action.



You know, it's actually easy to sympathize with that sentiment. Because that's actually what Platinum Games was going for, all of those mashing sessions are mostly for adrenaline and making the game feel more epic and cook up some scenes outside normal gameplay and make them feel more interactive.

But that's the thing, that shit doesn't do anything for me. I don't go "WOW, THAT SURE WAS EXCITING", I go "Can I stop with the fucking Simon Says: press X to awesome? and play the game again?"

It does break up the pace for me, because you're not playing the game anymore, you're just blindly pressing buttons to pop huge scores and some free damage for immediate satisfaction. I just wanna play the fucking thing since it's actually so competent. I'm not off my gourd, my gourd just wants more gameplay focus.



Furious George said:


> And is it really fair to view the Jeanne fight in the light of Infinite Climax, the hardest difficulty that, like all hardest difficulties, essentially breaks the fabric of the gameplay?



How the hell does it "breaks" the fabric of gameplay? It's a harder difficulty, not a different type of game mode. Games like these are meant to played on the higher difficulties since the normal difficulties get piss easy after you get a handle of the controls, they're practically tutorials for high level gameplay. Games of this genre normally change the gameplay in a way that actually make the game more challenging outside "Bigger health bar = harder". The enemies attack faster so the dodge window is smaller, the enemy placement is much more aggressive and there's no witch time and that's all cool, problem is that they also think that harder button mashing also equates to challenge and that's where I call bullshit. 

It's similar to the QTEs in the later RE games where they show up on the screen for a fucking millisecond. That's not challenge, that's just bullshit.



Furious George said:


> I'll give you the Jubileus fight though, it was jarring and mostly fluff. Cool music though.



Balder is the real final boss of the game for me. But Rodin is the best boss of the game and by far the hardest. friend doesn't play around.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2014)

The developer behind Murdered shut down.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2014)

Too many studios going down these days.

They should have invested in the glorious free to play master race future .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 2, 2014)

Their last game didnt even work on the 4 flipping consoles they put it on.

Should have put it on the PC lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2014)

krory said:


> The developer behind Murdered shut down.



They made an Ouya exclusive before Murdered.

They dug their own grave.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2014)

Freemium games give me ulcers.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They made an Ouya exclusive before Murdered.
> 
> They dug their own grave.



By order of their publisher as it's a Square Enix first-party developer.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2014)

I remember when i played se for rpgs

*goes back to hitman, deus and tomb raider*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2014)

krory said:


> By order of their publisher as it's a Square Enix first-party developer.



They self-published Soul Fjord, thinking it was a great idea and Murdered was a niche title at best.

Doesn't really surprise me that they went under. Kinda sucks since murdered was pretty nifty but hey.


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2014)

> Investor: When will you announce more information about the new Legend of Zelda game for Wii U? Will it be before E3 next year?
> 
> Miyamoto: Although this Annual General Meeting of Shareholders is a special opportunity, I am afraid I cannot give you any information other than what has been officially announced. At this point, there are a few titles under development in “The Legend of Zelda” series, so please look forward to their completion.
> 
> ...




So If I am reading this right, Aonuma's ideas of reinventing the conventions of Zelda, is basically making it like Pokemon?

Daily events, real time gameplay systems, Wind waker style communication system,player invasions similar to ALBW streetpass mode?


I also love quotes like this 



> He said this, about the Splatoon developers' priorities: "We want to make sure that action of spraying the ink around feels really really good...Just that feeling of shooting some ink and having it splash on the ground and splatter everywhere and be shiny and be bubbling up, the sound of that the graphics of that—everyone on the team is working really, really hard to make sure that feels really great when you do it."
> God, I love this quote. It really encapsulates what, in my opinion, sets developers like Nintendo (but certainly not only Nintendo) apart from the rest. An obsession with designing mechanics to elicit a very specific feeling in the player. All my favorite games are very tactile in that sense and I'm glad that it's a value clearly being passed down from generation to generation at the company.
> 
> I'm seriously getting antsy for more information on this game. I catch myself imagining what the single player's going to be like all the time. Just tell us already!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2014)

I want the Fall to get here already. 


So many games I have on my pre-order list, so little time to play them:

*September:*
Hyrule Warriors (WiiU)
Persona 4 Arena Ultimax (PS3)

*October:* 
Drive Club (PS4)


*November: *
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes (3DS)
Persona Q premium edition (3DS)

???
Bayonetta 2 (WiiU)--October perhaps?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 4, 2014)

So im gonna import a bunch of PS3DS games soon, anyone have any recommendations on some things I should give a look


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 5, 2014)

Since this is the arcade I felt it was the best place to say...

"I built my own arcade cabinet!"

Using the cab of an older sega game called Quartet, I built a pretty awesome 2 player arcade cab that can play any NES, SNES, Genesis, Atari 5200, and certain dreamcast games.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Since this is the arcade I felt it was the best place to say...
> 
> "I built my own arcade cabinet!"
> 
> Using the cab of an older sega game called Quartet, I built a pretty awesome 2 player arcade cab that can play any NES, SNES, Genesis, Atari 5200, and certain dreamcast games.



Sounds pretty sweet! Why only those consoles though? Is it limited by the input methods?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2014)

So I'm playing Tomb Raider now. great game and all, but, I'm sorry, can we talk a little bit about tone and theme and what works?

Can I talk a little bit about why the Batman reboot from Nolan worked and the Superman reboot _Man of Steel_, in most people's minds, didn't?

Batman works as a hero because of _who he is_ and why he does what he does. His popularity is tied into his backstory and psyche. Superman works as a hero not because of who he is but _what he isn't._... which is to say, he isn't like us. He is morally and literally beyond the capacity of a normal man and we love him for that. He is a symbol. The comic books really aren't about him as much as its about what he represents. When you try to give a character like Superman the moral complexity and inner turmoil (i.e humanity) of a character like Batman you end up with Man of Steel, or in other words, a big mess and angry and confused audience.

A similar contrast can be made between James Bond and Indiana Jones... The former is more the character while the latter is more about the adventure. No one gives a shit about Indiana Jones's origin story. Just give any asshole a whip and a hat and have him look for treasure.

I said all that to say that Lara Croft was definitely more in the Superman/Indiana Jones camp of hero/heroine... Eidos mentioned something about her being an orphan that comes from money or whatever, but that was it. Nobody cared about Lara as a character, the focus was on the tomb raiding and the artifact hunting.

So out comes this 2011 reboot with this clumsy girl being impaled on branches and being forced to kill and question her life and in the back of my head I'm like "you're going to gun down a T-Rex with two pistols one day".  I'm enjoying certain parts of this game, but the edginess and the morose stuff doesn't fit for me. Dat Nolan moodiness, man.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2014)

You mean like how, in one scene, she kills a deer and starts bawling about it because she can't deal with kill or something and then, right after, you're able to fucking Rambo and entire camp of people and go on your merry way?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2014)

Like 1 hour into the game you're headshotting dozens of enemies with burning arrows. The disconnect to the narrative could hardly be any stronger.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2014)

How about that sequence where you're hanging up side down and firing two pistols with unlimited ammo that don't need to be reloaded and you mow down literally dozens of dudes in like 30 seconds?



I mean, I liked the game, but I also played it using nothing but the Bow and stealth.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2014)

I couldn't use stealth. Fire is just too much fun and their screams gather attention.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm ok with every derivative of the Nolan moodiness, therefore i liked the introspection with Lara (i loved MoS too). Yeah i'm that kind of guy. 

But there was way too many man-killing in that game, this is the biggest concern for me. They should have named it Minced Meat Raider or something like that, because i didn't see any tomb worth of the name.
(TR3 had the same problem, but at least there were those amazing levels in India and in the South Pacific)


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2014)

I never had issue with the disconnect between gameplay and narrative. It's an inevitable fact you're always going to have it. I put more weight in how the character acts. So even though lara murders things in every which way, through out it's blatantly clear she's not narratively john rambo, skull fucker of cultists, even by the end, she's still awkward as hell at fighting, making boasts and 'being' a badass. Even as I murder armies of japanese samurai with a ak47.

I also put any previous preconceptions out of my mind, which I feel is george's problem.

Tomb Raider is a reboot. This Lara ain't jolie Lara and it's clear. So t rex fighting, shark punching? Nope never happened.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2014)

Reboots suck man.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2014)

I really wish Square Enix would have made this giant guy in the plate armor even more comically giant. You know, to really sell the fact that he's a giant guy.

Tomb Raider is such a blast... So unintentionally funny. 



zenieth said:


> I never had issue with the disconnect between gameplay and narrative. *It's an inevitable fact you're always going to have it.*



Eh, not necessarily, but I understand why you feel like that. These lazy AAA factories all follow the same template when it comes to this stuff, so it seems like thats the only way.

I feel like it can be done... Grand Theft Auto 5, with its 3 distinct characters, had a strong enough characterization that the only person you felt right rampaging with was Trevor. The game never forces any gameplay restrictions on you, but its a testemant that narrative and gameplay can make perfect sense together if the devs care enough.

It's also worth noting that the writer for Far Cry 3 said in a recent interview that he was disappointed with the narrative/gameplay dissonance in that game, and that he would be doing everything in his power to make the character's motivation sync up with what the player has to do in Far Cry 4. 

With hope, the industry is growing out of this nonsense.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2014)

See, the Tomb Raider reboot is the closest thing we'll have to a functioning Rambo game, so I can never hate it.  It was fun to play, I just hated watching all those cutscenes.  That, and the developers had this fetishistic attention to detail with the gruesome death scenes--I know it was this weird selling point when it was announced, but it just seems weird.

Hopefully Farcry 4 will help me realize my Rambo fantasies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I really wish Square Enix would have made this giant guy in the plate armor even more comically giant. You know, to really sell the fact that he's a giant guy.
> 
> Tomb Raider is such a blast... So unintentionally funny.
> 
> ...



This is also been a problem with RPG's where the player's character would end up in a situation that'd betray the playere's wishes and this would cause them to hate the MC.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I feel like it can be done... Grand Theft Auto 5, with its 3 distinct characters, had a strong enough characterization that the only person you felt right rampaging with was Trevor. The game never forces any gameplay restrictions on you, but its a testemant that narrative and gameplay can make perfect sense together if the devs care enough.



But you can still choose to rampage with the others, characterization be damned. Just like you can choose to go balls to the wall kill everything and anyone yoū want with Lara, even the crabs...even the crabs.

That in itself is the dissonance. The games never restricts the player from being as bathed in the blood of your enemies as you want to be.

And without that, there will be gameplay/story segregation. Cause you the player have the freedom and having that freedom means gameplay will never sync to character. You'll be free to be as fucked up as you want to be, despite character morality


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2014)

But then again. I'm the type of guy who puts value in a work based on what it specifically brings and not what came before it.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> But you can still choose to rampage with the others, characterization be damned. Just like you can choose to go balls to the wall kill everything and anyone yoū want with Lara, even the crabs...even the crabs.
> 
> That in itself is the dissonance. The games never restricts the player from being as bathed in the blood of your enemies as you want to be.
> 
> And without that, there will be gameplay/story segregation. Cause you the player have the freedom and having that freedom means gameplay will never sync to character. You'll be free to be as fucked up as you want to be, despite character morality



I wasn't saying that GTA 5 was the realization of gameplay syncing with narrative. I was only using that as a good sign that some devs are on the right track of achieving it, which is amazing for a sanbox game. Like I said, practically every single person I'd ask whether online or in-person said that they switch to Trevor when they want to rampage... this tells me that most gamers want the character's actions to sync with narrative and will color inside the lines so to speak IF devs give them reason to.

And that was a sandbox game. I don't see how you can't see narrative and characterisation making sense in a game like Tomb Raider.

 I can think of plenty of ways of the top of my head to make this game make more sense... have her be on the island for much longer so that the development from scared girl to Rambo feels reasonable, link finding optional treasure and relics to the main plotline, change the fucking execution animations so that there's more reluctance in what's she doing, don't throw fucking armies at her; space out the enemies more so her victories are believable. There are too many options. This is not an impossible dream.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2014)

It woulda been kinda cool to see a small number of enemies on the island, but make every fight dangerous, every enemy very lethal.  It would make more sense within the context and would make for a less arcadey, more adventure type game.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2014)

Only one i agree with is the tuning down of the number of enemies. The freedom to check out optional tombs should be that, optional. They don't need to connect to the plot. That's what all the scattered notes and recordings are for, which in themselves are relic hunts.

Also never was given the impression lara was rambo by the end of the reboot. Other than the occasional crazy wave of mooks she slaughtered, she felt more like someone who was exceptionally unlucky in getting into fucked up situations and lucky in getting out of them.

She came out feeling experienced and crazy jaded, but not like the second coming of indie


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Only one i agree with is the tuning down of the number of enemies. The freedom to check out optional tombs should be that, optional. They don't need to connect to the plot. That's what all the scattered notes and recordings are for, which in themselves are relic hunts.
> 
> Also never was given the impression lara was rambo by the end of the reboot. Other than the occasional crazy wave of mooks she slaughtered, she felt more like someone who was exceptionally unlucky in getting into fucked up situations and lucky in getting out of them.
> 
> She came out feeling experienced and crazy jaded, but not like the second coming of indie



You're not following man. Being connected to the plot does not necessarily take it outside the realms of it being optional. I don't know how you got that.

For instance, collecting masks in Majora's Mask was completely optional but was still DEEPLY involved with the plot and had direct impact on it should you get all. There was a narrative prompt attached to the sidequest..  it made sense for Link to go out and look for them. It makes zero sense that Lara has time to look at shitty old oriental fans when her friends are potentially being tortured to death.

And i just dont know what to tell you about Lara's silly development. I'm not even done yet and she has already become Rambo. Agree to disagree, Mein Square.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2014)

I never said it was nor did I suggest it. I merely pointed out that there are optional things that do connect to the game's plot, that you can opt to not get and, yeah tombs do play a relevant part, though not early on as they're introduced.

And sure, we can disagree with each other on her development. I believe it, you don't.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Sounds pretty sweet! Why only those consoles though? Is it limited by the input methods?



Pretty much, yeah. 7 buttons per player means I can play arcade street fighter and mortal kombat up to about mk4 / sfIII, and I can still play Dreamcast games. And of course all the NES/SNES/GENESIS games I want.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Pretty much, yeah. 7 buttons per player means I can play arcade street fighter and mortal kombat up to about mk4 / sfIII, and I can still play Dreamcast games. And of course all the NES/SNES/GENESIS games I want.


That's still a shitload of games to play though!

While it's not as fancy as an Arcade machine, my flatmate has a Hyperspin setup that lets him play pretty much every notable arcade and console game up to 6th gen, as well as Wii within limits and I have a 360/PS3 to supplement the rest. 
Too bad we both hardly play console games lately


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2014)

*(Repost from WiiU thread for those who don't give a shit about WiiU and never visit the thread)*

It's not exactly Metroid news, but I think Metroid fans might appreciate what I found in a small gaming shop called Little Tokyo in Strasbourg. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> *(Repost from WiiU thread for those who don't give a shit about WiiU and never visit the thread)*
> 
> It's not exactly Metroid news, but I think Metroid fans might appreciate what I found in a small gaming shop called Little Tokyo in Strasbourg. It was too good to pass up.



Confession: I think the actual metroids themselves are fugly as shit.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> That's still a shitload of games to play though!
> 
> While it's not as fancy as an Arcade machine, my flatmate has a Hyperspin setup that lets him play pretty much every notable arcade and console game up to 6th gen, as well as Wii within limits and I have a 360/PS3 to supplement the rest.
> Too bad we both hardly play console games lately




I cut it off at SNES/Genesis and didn't include anything later (except dreamcast) because there were too many buttons by then to emulate on an arcade machine.


I've been getting back into old school console games. Playing ones I've never beat as a kid (double dragon, mega man series, freakin CYBERNATOR)

Also, here are some pics from a crappy iphone 3gs.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2014)

Larva to dinocroc

Sexiest metroid remains samus


----------



## Gino (Jul 7, 2014)

I have never played a metroid game in my life.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2014)

Gino said:


> I have never played a metroid game in my life.



And yet you think you can be in the same thread with me?


----------



## teddy (Jul 7, 2014)

Gino said:


> I have never played a metroid game in my life.



Fix           that


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2014)

Gino said:


> I have never played a metroid game in my life.



Is there a reason why you haven't?

I mean you can get the games up to metroid prime 2 free ya know?

Need to play prime 3 when i eventually get that wii u though


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2014)

Since gino has internet, je clearly could afford to get a Metroid game.

Thus he is a heretic and deserves to burn


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Is there a reason why you haven't?
> 
> I mean you can get the games up to metroid prime 2 free ya know?
> 
> Need to play prime 3 when i eventually get that wii u though


I can get metroid prime 1 for free?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Confession: I think the actual metroids themselves are fugly as shit.



B-But the baby Metroid is so cute!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2014)

Cute at dying


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2014)

Metroid means ultimate hunter.


Aslo best intro-retrospective on the series

‘Star Wars Episode VII’ Set Visit Brought Super Fan Kevin Smith to Tears.


Which made me realize Sakamoto references his own work way too much in metroid. Half of Other M's story elements are from Super Metroid  lol (and getting her ass saved more than once at the final boss lol, was in prime too)


‘Star Wars Episode VII’ Set Visit Brought Super Fan Kevin Smith to Tears.


Honestly this reminded me of why Metroid is so great,. Pioneered speed running and was very innovative game and more so it was quite the experience, combining Zelda like mechanics and structure with platorming and backtracking exploration. Hell games only scrolled left back then lol. And the mechanics were so simple yet complex

And given how much Metroid has done for games, I never really minded the long ass gaps between games. Metroid's a series that survived off it's groundbreaking genre defying innovations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2014)

And I thought it was bad that I never played Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Gino (Jul 8, 2014)

Furious George said:


> And yet you think you can be in the same thread with me?


I love this response.


? said:


> Fix           that


One day........One day


Canute87 said:


> Is there a reason why you haven't?
> 
> I mean you can get the games up to metroid prime 2 free ya know?
> 
> Need to play prime 3 when i eventually get that wii u though


A series I never really had too much interest in tbh.


zenieth said:


> Since gino has internet, je clearly could afford to get a Metroid game.
> 
> Thus he is a heretic and deserves to burn


.........


Khris said:


> And I thought it was bad that I never played Kingdom Hearts


It is bad:ignoramus


----------



## Lulu (Jul 8, 2014)

Only played metroid 3. The rest I know about Metroid is through gaming culture osmosis.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2014)

Metroidvania >>>>>>> 

We need more of that shit like Guacamelee.. I do hear Shovel Knight is similar to that.. Might pick it up next month once I finish my current backlog..


----------



## teddy (Jul 8, 2014)

Gino said:


> One day........One day



Yes, one day...


_TODAY!_


----------



## Furious George (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi. 

So let's have some fun with my shot nerves... which game is going to make me lose my shit first, Shovel Knight or Dark Souls? 

My money's on Shovel Knight simply because of the way it get kills out of you. 

Its one thing to die because you ran into the wrong badass, but it takes a special kind of asshole to design platforms that are barely a centimeter wide.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2014)

Centimeter wide? You're kidding right? I still fail at Mario Bros sometimes


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2014)

^ Mario Bros? That's tough, you aren't even allowed to carry a shovel around 

My biggest failure and rage material was MediEvil, 1 or 2 it doesn't matter, i sucked at both.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Hi.
> 
> So let's have some fun with my shot nerves... which game is going to make me lose my shit first, Shovel Knight or Dark Souls?
> 
> ...



Shovel Knight is really not that hard. The controls are butter smooth, if you fucked up, it's your own fault and you're probably not that used to 2D platformers in general, only the very last levels gives you rooms that require some trial and error since either they fuck with the physics of the game or the room is a giant death valley.

That's probably my biggest out of the 2 complains I have about the game, it's too easy while most people like to compare it to Dark Souls of all things. The only thing I can think of that's similar, it's the fact that you can recover currency that you lost when you die and if you die again trying to get it, you'll lose it forever. That's it.

Megaman games are much, much, *much* harder. Only the New Game + is comparable since it's almost like a no-hit mode. My other complaint is that the game isn't designed with any subweapon in mind so they tend on becoming very broken and you end up having an arsenal that's just too good for the game's difficulty.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah after going through a few levels the game isn't as bad as it seemed. Its very generous with health.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shovel Knight is really not that hard. The controls are butter smooth, if you fucked up, it's your own fault and you're probably not that used to 2D platformers in general, only the very last levels gives you rooms that require some trial and error since either they fuck with the physics of the game or the room is a giant death valley.
> 
> That's probably my biggest out of the 2 complains I have about the game, it's too easy while most people like to compare it to Dark Souls of all things. The only thing I can think of that's similar, it's the fact that you can recover currency that you lost when you die and if you die again trying to get it, you'll lose it forever. That's it.
> 
> Megaman games are much, much, *much* harder. Only the New Game + is comparable since it's almost like a no-hit mode. My other complaint is that the game isn't designed with any subweapon in mind so they tend on becoming very broken and you end up having an arsenal that's just too good for the game's difficulty.



You're supposed to destroy checkpoints for challenge as well


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gino said:


> A series I never really had too much interest in tbh.



Is it part of a genre that you normally play i.e the handheld castlevania games?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2014)

The kirby minigame from Triple Deluxe are being made into full games now.


We have Kirby Fighter Z and Dedede Z


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2014)

In case no one heard, the new Humble Bundle is 2K

For name your own price, you get BioShock, The Bureau, and The Darkness II

For 7.71 now, you also get BioShock 2, Spec Ops: The Line, and Mafia II.

Pay 20 bucks and you also get BioShock Infinite and X-Com: Enemy Unknown.

Also my brother MAY have extra copies of BioShock and BioShock 2 to give away depending on how Humble Bundle sends the codes.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone played _Cthulhu Saves the World_ by any chance?

It's on offer on Steam. I'm thinking about selling some cards to get it, but i dunno if it's worth the deal.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2014)

it's a splendid lil rpg that's quite witty. Don't get if you're not for old old old old school jrpg


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2014)

Get that shit, holmes.

Also, got myself that Humble Bundle I mentioned earlier. You guys still have like twelve days to pick it up, so...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2014)

Yo guys spintires is legit.

BUY THAT SHIT when it comes out


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Jul 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Link removed


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2014)

>dungeon keeper mobile
>innovated


earn that paycheck gibeau


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2014)

As long as people keep giving them business, EA has no real reason to change.


----------



## Nim (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm intersted in the Bioshock games from the 2k bundle but not the rest. Would probably be better to just wait for the next Steam Sale D:


----------



## Naruto (Jul 12, 2014)

Gino said:


> I have never played a metroid game in my life.



You should rectify that mistake.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2014)

You haven't lived if you haven't played Metroid.


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

Parents Allegedly Sold Children to Buy Virtual In-Game Items said:
			
		

> A young unmarried couple in China are accused selling not one, but two of their children to human traffickers. The money they got was used for gaming.
> 
> As reported on Guangdong TV (via Sina Games and Games in Asia), the young parents' first son was unplanned. Instead of supporting the child, they allegedly sold the baby boy to child traffickers in Fujian.
> 
> ...




                  .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2014)

Surely this is only news cuz gaming was in the title.. The act was horrific regardless of what they spent the money on.. More media demonizing gaming and gamers.. On the other hand "fail parents" doesn't even begin to describe those guys..


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

Take out the word "parents" and you'll get a little closer to an accurate description


----------



## Gino (Jul 14, 2014)

This so called Human race can no longer surprise me.


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

Go home and play a metroid game


----------



## Gino (Jul 14, 2014)

Not going to happen.


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

come across this


----------



## Gino (Jul 14, 2014)

come across this


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

come across this


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2014)

Can't view the video but.. 

Mario Kart 8 comes to mind.. No pre-order bonuses and broke embargo 3 weeks before release; that's what you call confidence in your product..


----------



## teddy (Jul 15, 2014)

That "gamestop vying for exclusive gameplay content as pre-order bonus" article killed me a little inside when i first read it a couple days ago. pre-ordering and dlc have gone from interesting concepts to steadily becoming a cancer in the industry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2014)

Pre-order bonus concept was never gonna be a positive thing for gamers.. DLC had potential tho.. I mean am not gonna lie, I spent a buck or two for DLCs throughout my lifetime, but they were mostly worth it..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> Can't view the video but..
> 
> Mario Kart 8 comes to mind.. No pre-order bonuses and broke embargo 3 weeks before release; that's what you call confidence in your product..





Nintendo became really comfortable with shitty DLC this generation even after Iwata and Reggie saying that they believed in not charging for separate pieces of content if they delivered games full on content.

There's nothing good about pre-order, and especially Season Passes but DLC is hit or miss (Mostly miss). I bought some before and probably will buy more later.


----------



## teddy (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought limited edition pre-orders in the ps2 era were done well imo. at least it terms of enjoying the artbook i got from pre-ordering persona 4


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2014)

So been playing more Dark Souls... 

-Had to put that Lord of Sin dude down after I rang the first bell. I accidentally hit him and he chased me around the bell towers. Finally gave up and just hit him off a ladder. 

I probably gimped myself for the rest of the game, but I got a good laugh out of it.

- Killed my first Dark Knight. He deserved it. 

- Capra Demon is no fun at all. 

- Catacombs is even less fun. I'm regretting choosing a class with no ranged attacks.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2014)

No.

Don't be a limp-wristed, yellow-bellied mage scumsucker!

Make things die with your fists!


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2014)

Every time I try to hit something it hits me back harder.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2014)

NO!

FLESH YIELDS; THE SPIRIT DOES NOT!

HEAVEN OR HELL!


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> HEAVEN OR HELL!



Duel 1

LETS ROCK


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2014)

Magic knight is where its at anyways .

The joy of killing things with magic spears alongside the joy of killing things with a magic sword.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't listen to plat's faggotry

Obtain the power of faith and murder them with glorious sun


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2014)

What Zeni actually means is 

"Obtain the power of faith and be a little douchebag who spams wrath of the gods over and over again "


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2014)

>wrath of god.

do I look like some havel wearing father mask pleb?

Sun praising and lightning bolts with Occult weaponry, bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo became really comfortable with shitty DLC this generation even after Iwata and Reggie saying that they believed in not charging for separate pieces of content if they delivered games full on content.
> 
> There's nothing good about pre-order, and especially Season Passes but DLC is hit or miss (Mostly miss). I bought some before and probably will buy more later.



That Mercedes DLC is free tho..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo became really comfortable with shitty DLC this generation even after Iwata and Reggie saying that they believed in not charging for separate pieces of content if they delivered games full on content.
> 
> There's nothing good about pre-order, and especially Season Passes but DLC is hit or miss (Mostly miss). I bought some before and probably will buy more later.



We got free pikmin dlc and expansion packs though(new super luigi U)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> That Mercedes DLC is free tho..



It was also a massive success.   

Mario is selling more Mercedes Benz than Wii U's.

LOL.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Btw since we're talking guilty gear.

Im planning on getting a PS4 in 2018 and Ill play Xrd on PS3 so does anyone know a good PS3 fight stick that I can use on PS4?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> That Mercedes DLC is free tho..





St NightRazr said:


> We got free pikmin dlc and expansion packs though(new super luigi U)



SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2014)

I could just name all of the shitty monetized DLC and season passes they've made lately since I was speaking in general terms and not just that retarded Mercedes thing but I seriously lost pretty much all drive to argue with Razr about anything Nintendo related. I just don't have the patience anymore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

You gonna get more mercedes yo.

Right in the pussy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I could just name all of the shitty monetized DLC and season passes they've made lately since I was speaking in general terms and not just that retarded Mercedes thing but I seriously lost pretty much all drive to argue with Razr about anything Nintendo related. I just don't have the patience anymore.



I am intrigued, I really haven't heard much about any paid DLC or Season Passes from Nintendo.. There's that free game thing, but that's for all MK purchases IIRC and it's pretty much a steal tbh..


----------



## Gino (Jul 16, 2014)

The only dlc I ever bought  was the ballet of gay tony.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> I am intrigued, I really haven't heard much about any paid DLC or Season Passes from Nintendo.. There's that free game thing, but that's for all MK purchases IIRC and it's pretty much a steal tbh..



Think he's just talking about the DLC packs that nintendo released for Mario Golf called " season pass" jokingly when its just  all the games DLC in a pack that gets you it cheaper.

About 15$ for another 80 or so stages for the game.

(or fire emblem awakening, which just has a crapload of DLC, but the DLC in that game is fun, some cool story stuff, interesting maps to play on )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh yeah I remember there was FE:A DLC in my playthrough..  Didn't touch it tho..




Someone please for the love of all gaming kill this


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2014)

Is...that real?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Think he's just talking about the DLC packs that nintendo released for Mario Golf called " season pass" jokingly when* its just  all the games DLC in a pack* that gets you it cheaper.
> 
> About 15$ for another 80 or so stages for the game.
> 
> (or fire emblem awakening, which just has a crapload of DLC, but the DLC in that game is fun, some cool story stuff, interesting maps to play on )



Hey look. The "BUT IT'S A FULL GAME" and "BUT IT'S FUN" and "THEY'RE PASSING THE SAVINGS ON TO YOU" arguments. I'm surprised, I sure am. Gotta give to the "THEY SAID IT AS A JOKE". Never heard that one before.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jul 16, 2014)

I forgot this place existed holy shit lol. Speaking of nintendo games, seriously cant wait till the new Brawl game comes out this winter, wondering what new characters you are gonna be able to use.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey look. The "BUT IT'S A FULL GAME" and "BUT IT'S FUN" and "THEY'RE PASSING THE SAVINGS ON TO YOU" arguments. I'm surprised, I sure am. Gotta give to the "THEY SAID IT AS A JOKE". Never heard that one before.


Do you know of any Season pass that tells you everything that's in the package? That also nets you a cheaper price than buying everything individually and comes with an extra character?

There's a thing called a "season pass" in golf and in Disney Land. It never really made sense for games  ast they dont function in that manner. Hence  the joke. 

In general though you dislike DLC as a whole given its inception. 

Day one DLC usually irks me, usually I'd have been mad about the whole thing when it comes to Mario Golf, but that game was finished last year then was delayed. ( Plus its 30$ and the biggest Mario golf game ever made so you cant exactly say they cut content lol)


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dunno if advertising is banned, if so sorry and delete my post.

Doing a Drakenguard 1 Stream for PS2...?I need ppl to see if my mic works and if the slowdown is just me and my comp as I monitor the damn thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you know of any Season pass that tells you everything that's in the package?



Plenty of them do that. And that's information they should provide with total transparency from the get go at all times, I'm not gonna pat them on the back because they're doing something that's standard. And it still doesn't negate the fact that it's still an even greedier and shittier form of DLC. 



St NightRazr said:


> That also nets you a cheaper price than buying everything individually and comes with an extra character?



Wow! So you mean to say that the overpriced individual DLCs are there just to make the Season Pass look better in comparison?!

Damn, Nintendo is really looking out for the consumer! I'd be dumb not to buy it! I'll take 10!





St NightRazr said:


> There's a thing called a "season pass" in golf and in Disney Land. It never really made sense for games  ast they dont function in that manner. Hence  the joke.



That's funny.

Not really.

Still a season pass.

Just apply for a job in their marketing department, dude. All of your fucking effort should be monetized in some way.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2014)

Paying extra for add-on stuff? Insane.



Khris said:


> Oh yeah I remember there was FE:A DLC in my playthrough..  Didn't touch it tho..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Based on the hit video game and TV series."

"...hit..."

IT'S NOT EVEN OUT YET!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2014)

? said:


> Is...that real?







Shirker said:


> Paying extra for add-on stuff? Insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The marketing geniuses at SEGA


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Plenty of them do that. And that's information they should provide with total transparency from the get go at all times, I'm not gonna pat them on the back because they're doing something that's standard. And it still doesn't negate the fact that it's still an even greedier and shittier form of DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ahh that's the sad thing. If you buy a season pass during launch you dont know wtf you're getting. Bet folks were disappointed when they learned what the Bioshock DLC was.


Anyway, its 15 extra for a 30$ game that is complete. Not that big of a deal to me.

My sister is the marketing consultant DB, I speak a different language


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2014)

DRUNK POSSSTTTT! 

AND whp's tryimg to impress there girlfriend but moi? I'm embarassing her so far! Opps!!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2014)

Good to know, george.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 18, 2014)

Galaxy in the hood!


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Good to know, george.



Don't try to patronize me, capi-tan! I'm still a fellow gamer even if my state of being is accosted!


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## EJ (Jul 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Cxhs-GLE29Q[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if this has been posted.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, Metalhead who's obviously stuck in the past when it comes to life style choices, please enlighten me about product warriors that live to make money for their brand of choice cause that is really new to anyone who's over 20. Fight the system !_!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

You're _always_ on, huh? 

Although, I have to admit, I'm not too fond of these rant videos myself, even the ones I agree with. The cancerous cynicism of the Vidja Gaem community has made it so anyone can turn a camera on, yell things things angrily for  10 minutes and get famous. It's basically an internet forum that you watch, a lot of the time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2014)

He's not really a metalhead and he doesnt yell either XD. Though he is on the same podcast as AlphaOmegaSin.

And like he said in the video, he's a comic book nerd.


----------



## Rob (Jul 20, 2014)

Sup fellers. 

Been thinking of making a Dark Souls guide. 

This will be for Dark Souls 1, as I like the game more. 

I get that there's a wiki dot, but I would make a detailed bullet-point list. 

I've helped a good amount of people get through the game and what not. 

I think it'd be fun. 

And this way people who are new to the game, can just view the Thread and have an easy walkthrough. 

Again, a very detailed one. I played that game to the point where I could play it blind-folded. 

I thought this would be a good place to ask.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 20, 2014)

Don't they have gamefaqs for that?


----------



## Rob (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, but like I said, I'd make it nice and detailed; in bullet-points. So it would be easier.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 22, 2014)

^ You should do it because you want to do it and not get mad if you don't end up doing anyone a lot of help. 

There is no shortage of guides for DS and you should take into account that its a 3 year old game.

-------

Speaking of which,  Tomb of the Giants... yep, this is the one that's going to make me lose it. Nighty night folks.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2014)

Furious George said:


> ^ You should do it because you want to do it and not get mad if you don't end up doing anyone a lot of help.
> 
> There is no shortage of guides for DS and you should take into account that its a 3 year old game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2014)

I mean, I played DS1 so much, that I could literally breeze through all the areas like nothing 

On my first play through ever, on Dark Souls, the Parish, the Depths, Blight town, Sens, Catacoms, Tomb, Archives etc. etc. were all hard as hell for me though. 

Now I don't have a "Hardest" area, but a "Least Easiest" one


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever gone to  genuinely looking for thoughts on some game in particular? Has someone's post here ever made them change their mind about a game they did not know they were interested in?

I'm trying to understand the point of it all. Wouldn't it be better to just post a review on the topic of the game in question then ask to get it added to the opening post or something?

Because when I'm looking for impressions on a game (assuming NF is the only website on this hypothetical internet), I go to the thread with a shit ton of people talking about that one game - NOT the thread with *one *person posting a one-line review that game lost in a sea of similarly concise and barely descriptive reviews.


----------



## Nim (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't forget to grab your free Sims 2 Ultimate Edition (Main Game + all Addons) on Origin with the "I-LOVE-THE-SIMS" key C:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2014)

They're gonna ruin The Last of Us with this movie shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 27, 2014)

It was already a movie.

The gameplay in between was just dull. People like to act like its intense, but its not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2014)

A movie is still not 15 hours in length.. If it was a "movie" then they don't need to release a theatrical cut..


----------



## Simon (Jul 27, 2014)

Never finished TLoU, got bored of it. Though I'd watch it in movie form.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2014)

I played it casually. It's pretty serviceable. Nothing that impressive, it's the bad kind of cinematic which sacrifices gameplay for "deep, engaging storytelling". I mean, the story was interesting enough when I played it but that's pretty much it. Don't miss the game in anyway.

Anyways, fuck that. Valve is going to have a booth in Gamescom:

http://www.gamescom-cologne.com/en/gamescom/ausstellersuche/suche/suche.php?&fw_goto=aussteller/details&&kid=0040075218&values={%22stichwort%22%3A%22Valve%22%2C%22start%22%3A0}

THE TIME IS UPON US. THY DIVINE REVELATION IS NEAR.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Has anyone ever gone to  genuinely looking for thoughts on some game in particular? Has someone's post here ever made them change their mind about a game they did not know they were interested in?
> 
> I'm trying to understand the point of it all. Wouldn't it be better to just post a review on the topic of the game in question then ask to get it added to the opening post or something?
> 
> Because when I'm looking for impressions on a game (assuming NF is the only website on this hypothetical internet), I go to the thread with a shit ton of people talking about that one game - NOT the thread with *one *person posting a one-line review that game lost in a sea of similarly concise and barely descriptive reviews.



I didn't think the point of the thread was to convince people to play a certain game. I thought it was just.... to rate the last game you played.

I do check the thread from time-to-time to see what people think of certain games. 

Hypothetically you could rate a game in its specific thread... but what if a game is too old or obscure or whatever? What is the sense in reviving a 5 year old thread because someone wants to rate Uncharted 2?

Its not a cornerstone of thriving video game discussion but its a popular thread and its harmless.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

It's pretty genius to release a 2 year old port on a system starved for games.

The returns they'll get with minor tweaking to the original is pretty amazing.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2014)

People need to get Always Sometimes Monsters on Steam.

The game is really fun.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2014)

Playing Beyond Good & Evil.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2014)

Woo looks like platinum fixed the biggest problem that Bayonetta had preventing it from being nigh perfect


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2014)

^

The regular framerate drops?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 29, 2014)

Speaking as someone who played it on the PS3, biggest issue was the internal resolution.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I spend too much time mad at Dark Souls to express what I feel about it overall. So I'l say now that I'm close to calling it a flawless victory.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2014)

How far have you gotten George?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Speaking as someone who played it on the PS3, biggest issue was the internal resolution.



The PS3 version was almost universally acknowledged as an unmitigated disaster, and you can thank Sega for that.  The 360 version plays much, much better.



Furious George said:


> I think I spend too much time mad at Dark Souls to express what I feel about it overall. So I'l say now that I'm close to calling it a flawless victory.



I TOLD YOU, BRO!


----------



## EJ (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm going to play Slender the arrival later on today. 

That game isn't as scary as I thought when I played some of the first level awhile ago..

All he does is creep up around you. Does anyone know any good indie horror games?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

Just played Condemned.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 29, 2014)

zenieth said:


> How far have you gotten George?



Well I was hunkered down in Tomb of The Giants for a while only to find out that I can't get passed some huge red barrier til' I kill some more bosses or whatever. 

Ran through Blighttown and killed Quelagg with my posse of phantoms (don't feel gay about it either).

Tried to get through Sen's Fortress, big guys threw flaming rocks at my head, so I stopped trying to get through Sen's Fortress. 

Now that I have the Gold Snake Ring or whatever I'm collecting materials to make better weapons. 

Than I think I'll either take out that Hydra or finally make my way through Londo Ruins. 





Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> I TOLD YOU, BRO!



So did many others. Better late than never.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

What you need to do is post your character set up for us.

Fashion Souls is best Souls.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Well I was hunkered down in Tomb of The Giants for a while only to find out that I can't get passed some huge red barrier til' I kill some more bosses or whatever.
> 
> Ran through Blighttown and killed Quelagg with my posse of phantoms (don't feel gay about it either).
> 
> ...




hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Furious George (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep, I'm a bit of a badass...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh hell yes.  

Bone Wheel Shield.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2014)

That a zwei?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 29, 2014)

^Yep. Good eye. 

I don't actually use that sword too often. A Raw Battle Axe + 2 is the most busy of my weapons.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2014)

Hah I found someone playing NG3's online mode yesterday.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

>Raw

What?  Why?


----------



## Reznor (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

